# [OCNHC] Guide to Gaming Headphones\Headsets.



## phospholipid

ATTENTION: if you are confused and want a recommendation from the guys in the OCN headphone club for gaming headphones please visit out OCN headphone club! http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...ones-club.html

Hello! So you're decided that you want to spend more money on gaming headphones and ditch ye olde sonys you've picked up from Walmart! Good choice! Lets get started! *Here's a section breakdown*:


> Getting Started - Good things to consider.
> Things to Avoid in headphones.
> ====================
> Gaming Headphones - No Microphone attached. -
Click to expand...

JUMP to this part of Guide
====================
Gaming Headphones to Avoid.
Audio Products to Avoid.
====================
General Links to software/reviews/stores. JUMP to this part of Guide

Getting Started - Good things to consider.
When getting started with which headphones you must weigh in the certain factors before making a decision, these include but are not limited to:

Quote:



How much are you willing to spend?
How important is comfort to you?
Will these be used more for gaming, or music? What's the percentage?
Do you absolutely require the microphone to be attached?
Do you have a proper sound card/DAC?
What kind of music do you listen to?
Do you prefer open backed, or closed backed headphones?

*
How much are you willing to spend?*
This is an obvious decision maker, but it carries much weight in the quality of your future cans. It's always worth it to spend a little more.

*How important is comfort to you?*
Some headphones sound amazing, but feel like crap on your head. Most headphones that feel amazing, sound good [few exceptions]. You need to think about how long these bad boys are to be sitting on your head, namely on your ears. You can save some dollar if you only plan on having them on your head for 2-3 hours time.

*Will these be used more for gaming, or music? What's the percentage?*
40% Gaming, 60% music? If you listen to more music, but still want some awesome gaming headphones, let us know to help you better pick out a set of cans. Some headphones do fine in both categories, some more for music and vice versa.

*Do you absolutely require the microphone to be attached?*
Some of the best gaming headphones, aren't geared towards gamers. In fact, most "gaming" headphones sound like trash and are just gimmicks to get you to pay 70$ for a 30$ set with a microphone. At almost all times, OCN's audiophiles will suggest a separate mic that can be clipped onto your shirt, or sit on your desk. Plus, the mic record quality it usually far greater. But if you need a set of gaming headphones with a microphone attached, all in one cable, those are listed below.

*Do you have a proper sound card/DAC?*
Sound cards are very important. Like Soloz says, if you have trash audio going to awesome headphones, it's still going to sound like trash. If you have headphones, save your money for a new sound card, check out our forum on it [HERE]. Once you have a good sound card, than it's time to spend some serious dough on headphones. It's a night and day difference, the sound quality and impression a sound card makes, it's a worthy investment for the gamer and audiophile alike!

*What kind of music do you listen to?*
This one is also important. If you like tons of in your Face Metal, and want to game, we'll recommend you a set of headphones that are geared towards Rock/Mids. If you love hip hop/eletronica and want that bass slam, there are headphones for that too! Most headphones that aren't marketed as "gaming" headphones have signature sounds they bring to the table, as we'll discuss with each set of cans.
*Do you prefer open backed, or closed backed headphones?*
This is also VERY IMPORTANT. Open backed and closed back both have their pros and cons. The benefit of open backed headphones is the soundstaging. With most headphones you can hear footsteps and which direction they're coming from, but with opened back headphones you can hear to which degree of an angle when the sound is coming from [well, practically]. Down side, Open backed cans are very "impersonal". That means, people will be able to hear the explosions and sounds and music, pretty clearly. Also, this mean sound leaks IN. If you're gaming in the living room and your mom/roommate is vacuuming the house, you're gonna hear it.

*As for closed backed headphones*, they tend to be dynamic, more boom, and can range from normal isolation to EXTREME isolation. Sound doesn't leak in as much, and leaks out practically null. Theres no real"downside" to owning closed back headphones, just the level of sound staging is usually 3/4ths that AVAILABLE from open backed headphones. Also, closed back headphones tend to get MUCH warmer MUCH faster than open backed, especially after hours of long gaming.

*What's the difference between the two types of headphones headphones, visually?*










Open back tend to be just that, open backed. When you look at the back of the actual headphone, there will be no solid wall or casing. It will appear as if their is mesh, or grating behind the driver.
Closed back are the exact opposite, they have a full casing or no meshing to the back. A majority of headphones you purchase from local brick and motar stores such as Best Buy, sell closed back headphones. They're over 70% of what's purchased.

Things to Avoid
There are always bad things to avoid when making a purchase, this is the section where we discuss those bad things to avoid. Generally, they are gimmicks, or just wasting money. Other things aren't a waste of money, just not good for gaming with headphones.

Quote:



USB Headphones
"5.1" or Multiple speaker Headphones
Things generally labled "GAMER"/"FPS"/"KILLER"
Front Audio Ports
Inner Ear Modules [IEMS]

*USB Headphones*

USB Headphones are generally any type of headphones that use a USB connection rather than the standard 3.5mm jack connection. The upside that most people like to these gaming headphones is that it offers a simple, easy USB connection that is typically avalible in the front of their computer or via USB hub. The down sides? Well for starters, you're using the USB's simple onboard drivers to create the sound, not a good analog sound. Plus, the USB has tons of electronic interference when traveling through a hub with other USB signals. USB connections also cause issues by hogging up system resources to power the USB drivers. *Overall, the sound quality is just poor*. Use the USB connection if you must [computer spacing issues] but avoid this poor sound quality choice if possible.

*"5.1" or Multiple speaker Headphones*

Basically, the 5.1 is a gimmick. Take it from the audiophiles here, who have done side by side tests, that a good 50$ set of headphones will beat out a "5.1" set of headphones any day of the weak. Just because there are 5 drivers, does not mean positional audio will be better. Typically, you're get 150% better sound quality and sound staging audio from standard stereo headsets than 5.1 headphones.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Djbigbear*
Using 5.1 headphones will surely give you exact surround, better surround than stereo headphones, even the best ones, but surround "5.1" headphones have one major weakness, they have to compromise most of the sound quality to get multiple drivers just to make that surround sound. On the other hand using stereo headphones won't give you better positioning than surround headphones, even with effects like dolby headphones or CMSS3D, *but to compensate that, some of them have really amazing sound staging(imaging) that almost projects the same surround effects just like surround headphones and since they only have to make 2 drivers on each headphones, of course all the sound quality of each drivers will be far superior than surround headphones.*

*Things generally labled "GAMER"/"FPS"/"KILLER"*

This should be a "no brainer". Simply avoid products as such, do your research, and we'll be able to help you out. Sometimes items such as Sound Blaster OEM X-Fi cards for 60$ will perform as well as the X-Fi PLATINUM FATALITY THUNDER [email protected] card. Typically, anything geared towards gamers is being hyped up and is a gimmick. Read here, do research and over 90% of the time, performance and quality headphones will be from brands you've never heard of!

*Front Audio Ports*
This one is a biggie, say not to front audio panels [I/O bays] or front audio jacks. Why? The reason being is that because you have many eletronic components working at the same time in your computer, running an unshield cable through it all will degrade the audio quality. The cables alone as extremely cheap/low quality, and will degrade the audio quality substantially. Due to the Front Audio Bays cables being unshielded, they're open to interference as well as the front audio jacks. Your best bet is to run audio DIRECTLY from the sound card/sound jack in the back of your pc. Cable doesn't fit that long? Buy an extension cable. Switch between speakers and headphones? We'll discuss that at a later point and time.

*Inner Ear Modules*
IEM's are excellent headphones, and have they're place, mobility. But what they provide for isolation and analytical listening, they lack in soundstaging, heavily. If you're gonna spend some coin on some cans, be sure to pick up a full set of cans, no earbuds/IEMS.
Overall you want clarity in a pair of gaming headphones, soundstaging, and not one frequency that drowns out the rest of the frequencies, but some have btter signature sounds than others [warmer, more foward, analytical, dry, fun, crisp, etc]. The Next part of our guide will help you make your decision.


----------



## phospholipid

Gaming Headphones - No Microphone attached.

Almost all audiophiles here or at head-fi.org will tell you, you sacrifice a lot of sound quality when you get a set of cans with the microphone built it, and versatility. We will almost always recommend headphones, with a Zalman Clip on mic, clipped to your shirt, or *a random desktop microphone of your choosing,* whatever you'd prefer. You always get better Sound quality from just a stereo headset, so here's a list of headphones that will do you proud.

*1$-50$*
Koss KSC75 - 15-20$ **EXCELLENT VALUE








-Comfort [3]
-Size: Small, Portable
-Build Quality: Decent [4]
-Ease to drive: No amp needed [1]
-Noise Isolating? Not Really [3]
-Signature Sound: Rock
-Open backed.

There is a relative prominence of treble and bass over midrange with these little guys, bass thumps, treble is forward Tends to have "more exciting, placement of the upper and lower registers." They are your run of the mill clip on headphones you can pick up at your local Wal-mart/Best Buy/Circuit City. Cables are rubbery, and cable tangles. Comfort is called into questions, as the the headphones are clipped onto ears, so if you don't like weight on your ears, these won't be good for more than an hour on counter strike. Also, carries a lifetime warranty.

Bottom line: Cheap, Easy to carry around. Clips can create issues, and be uncomfortable for long use. In a tight spot but need a pair of gaming headphones that will fair better than your dinky plantronics for 20$, these are it. [** and 1/2]

Sennheiser HD202 - 25$








-Comfort [5]
-Size: Average, Portable
-Build Quality: Average, Resilient [6]
-Ease to Drive: No amp needed [2]
-Noise Isolating? Can't hear the wife [5]
-Signature Sound: Drums/Hip Hop
-Closed back

Ah, the HD202's. Now they're not bad headphones, they're better than most walmart headphones for the price. They tend to be bloated with far to much bass, to the point where it's muddy, not the tight clean bass that is needed The HD202 is extremely warm, dark and bass heavy, with a recessed midrange and very subdued top end. If you like BOOMS and sudden explosions, not moving feet, these are the headphones for you [Looks at UT players]. These are good gaming headphones for RTS, extremely fast FPS, or MMORPG's. They get the job done. Comfort is average, but the headphones feel cramped at times. If you can find the HD201's though, pick them up.

Bottom line: Heavy on the bass, muddy, solid, gaming headphones. [**]

Sennheiser HD201 - 25$ [202's Non-bassy brother]









-Comfort [5]
-Size: Average, Portable
-Build Quality: Average, Resilient [6]
-Ease to Drive: No amp needed [2]
-Noise Isolating? Can't hear the wife [5]
-Signature Sound: All around sound
-Closed back

The HD201's tend to picked amongst true audiophiles more often, but are overlooked due to their availability. The HD201 to most ears much better balanced than the 202's, which means a much leaner but clearer bass, clearer midrange and a good top end without becoming overpowering or sibilant (given decent source material of course). These are considered to the *best bang for your buck under 75$* , some might even argue under 100$. It's the cleaner, tighter brother to the HD202's, very good for any game you throw at it.

Bottom Line: Clean, balanced, extremely good bang for your buck. [***]

Koss Porta Pro - 35$









-Comfort [4]
-Size: Average, Foldable, Portable
-Build Quality: Average, feels dinky, Resilient [5]
-Ease to Drive: No amp needed [2]
-Noise Isolating? Kinda hear the wife [4]
-Signature Sound: All around sound
-Opened back

The Porta Props emphasize bass and they both roll off highs. They're good for all around gaming as well. There's not many reviews on the porta pros, but are told to be a decent performer. Good news about them though, you can modify/upgrade the pads to HD414 pads for cheap, for better comfort and so forth. Just, most people over look them as they are ugly as all get out. People love these cans over at head-fi and they are excellent for people with glasses, as they fit well.

Bottom line: Warm, fun, no sound leaking, but no isolation. Might as well call them birth control they're so ugly.

Sennheiser HD212 - 50$









-Comfort [5]
-Size: Average, Portable
-Build Quality: Average, Resilient [6]
-Ease to Drive: No amp needed [2]
-Noise Isolating? I have a wife? [6]
-Signature Sound: Electronica, Hip hop, heavy bass.
-Closed back.

These cans have bass, in LARGE amounts. For some people who aren't use to bass, or have it EQ'd to be tame, these cans are not for you. The bass is forward, dark. I like to "feel" my music, I want it in my ears, without being in my face, and I can feel the picks of the guitar in acoustics, and you can feel the bass just punch and flood your ears. Only on the heaviest electronica do the cans stumble, as they're not as tight as their older brothers the HD280s.As for the mids,they're present, but that's about it. The sit and let the bass take off. The highs are rolled over. People who don't like bass, would say it drowns out the mids. The soundstaging is excellent as out of any Senn's, letting instrumentals perform, although not letting them flourish. Comfortable, light,they can take a beating. The earpads sit on the ears, and do get warm after an hour or two of play,

Bottom line: Warm, dark, deep bass, a technolovers dream. *Excellent for only 50$ or less.*

*50$-100$*


> AKG K 81 DJ - 60-70$ [no longer produced
Click to expand...

*but still sold*, now known as K 581 DJ's]









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberspyder*
K81DJ review:

*First impressions*
Heavy, tough build quality, very very nice. The 3D-Axis folding system works like a charm, although not as nicely as the system Ultrasone uses on their DJ1-Pros. Generally, a pair of durable cans all-around that can take abuse, although it's main weak point is the plastic swivel.

Past that, there's a concern of the headband. AKG should rename these as K-Headclamp-DJs. Literally clamps your head like there's no tomorrow. Before wearing them, take the time to stretch it out between some books or speakers and use a hairdryer to soften up the plastic/metal while on the books/speakers. This will effectively 'lock-in' the desired/fixed shape. Aside from the headband issue, the cans are fairly comfortable. Pads are made from supple pleather with some medium density foam behind it.

Other than the headclamp, there aren't really glaring comfort problems, except some form of padding could be installed on the headband as it is a bit uncomfortable to have the headband sink into your head.
*
Sound*

Right off the bat, it's quite obvious that these are very bassy cans. It's not 'bad' bass per se, just that it's very overwhelming and can dorwn out the other frequencies. This can be remedied somewhat by removing the thick foam circle protecting the driver cover from damage. It tames the bass down quite a bit and allows the mids and highs to shine through. Soundstage is also fairly wide, although not as wide as it can be. Highs suffer a bit, but I suspect it'll improve as I continue to burn them in (currently at 45 hours or so). Imaging is also pretty decent, living up to AKG standards, so it's a decent can to play CS with (the bass gives CS quite a noticeable oomph). It's also a closed can, thus no sound leaks out---perfect for late night gaming session.

*Cost and misc. info*

These can be picked up quite cheaply on the secondary market (around $40) like Head-Fi, and are a fantastic bargain. Just so people don't get confused, these are NOT the K181DJs---those are different and cost more. However, this IS the same as the K518Dj...just has silver accents, whereas on the K518 the accents are blacked out.

*Review written by Brendan*

http://www.headphone.com/products/he...kg-k-81-dj.php


Sennheiser HD555 -100$ **** Highly Recomended, most OCNer's have these









-Comfort - Tight on my head, but soft [7]
-Size: Larger, Sitting.
-Build Quality: Solid, Resilient [9]
-Ease to Drive: No amp needed, benefits from amp though [4]
-Noise Isolating? Still hear the wife. [2]
-Signature Sound: rock, classical, blues.
-Opened back.

These headphones are the staple for gaming headphones. Often recommended and widely used by OCNer's, HD555's are very well balanced headphones, although the mid ranges have more life to them then the bass or highs, great overall headphones. Fell free to pick these up as an entry level headphone for gaming/music/movies. Beware of the noise bleeding though, not good for late night gaming in small spaces, as others in the room may hear you (dorm, apt.). This is because they are opened backed, so they bleed in a lot, bleed out a lot. As stated, these cans at first can be tight on the ears, but nothing a couple of hours on a tripod to stretch them won't fix. Soft on the ears once broken in. Easy to drive from iPod/Sound Card.

Bottom line: well balanced, crisp, great performance and build quality. *[Review by Hellscream]*

Denon AH-D1001 - 100-130$*phospholipids favs








-Comfort - Lightweight, soft [7]
-Size: Little larger than average cans
-Build Quality: Light Weight [6]
-Ease to Drive: No amp needed, benefits from amp though [4]
-Noise Isolating? Average. [5]
-Signature Sound: Warm, Deep.
-Closed backed

The sound quality is very impressive at this price point. The frequency response is U-shaped. This means that there is very strong bass (particularly mid-bass) and well-articulated but not a very bright treble but the soundstage is small .You can still hear if someone is addressing you from about 20 feet away. Leakage, on the other hand, is more pronounced. I think someone 5 feet away could hear some sound leaking out, but someone 10 feet away might not hear anything unless the volume was turned up excessively loud.It seems like the AH-D1001 was specifically tuned to be used with these low-fi devices with no additional amplification -- partly because these devices tend to roll off the treble slightly and lack the juice to produce powerful bass. So paired with the U-shaped frequency response of the AH-D1001, the result is a very balanced sound. The pads are soft, and rest nicely, and the cans themselves are rather lightweight

Bottom Line







elivers good SQ with a bassy tone and clarity all in an extremely comfortable package.

Sennheiser HD280 -100$

*100$-150$*

Audio Technia ATH-A700 -120$









-Comfort - Average weight, paddles rest on head and Pads are ultra comfy [8]
-Size: Very Larger, not portable.
-Build Quality: Solid, Resilient, feels flimsy though [7]
-Ease to Drive: No amp needed, benefits from amp though [5]
-Noise Isolating? Average. [6]
-Signature Sound: All around/Gaming
-Closed back.

These can's are excellent introduction cans to the Audiophile world. While they don't have a defined signature sound, they have great sound quality, and perform well in all avenues [rock/hip-hop/instrumentals]. The bass is on the low side in terms of quanity, but its punchy with good extension but nicely controlled. Midrange is well-rendered, coherent, smooth, and reasonably transparent. These cans make excellent gaming cans as they rest on the head for hours and and are discomforting, thanks to the padded paddles that push the cans away from the head.Soundstage is wide, and reasonably deep, so you can hear people creeping up in you in CS and other games where footsteps are important.

Bottom line: Clean, comfortable, big, and all around excellent choice. Better choice if you don't want the open back of the HD555's.

Audio Technia ATH-AD700 - 110$








-Comfort - [8]
-Size: Very Large / You look goofy in public
-Build Quality: Average, Resilient [6-8 debated]
-Ease to Drive: No amp needed, Benefits from being Driven [5]
-Noise Isolating? Still hear wife. [3]
-Signature Sound: Classical, House, Techno.
-Open back.

These cans are the most comfortable things you can place on your head, the wing design, and velvet ear liners, make these cans feel like they're not even there. For around $100 they're a great entry level headphone, great for gaming and music or movies. Well balanced although they have a more distinct bass *compared to the HD555s*, great for house, trance, techno, euro, and that sort of thing, although I fell in love with them when I heard Pachelbel's Cannon on them, so I find them great for the Classics as well.

Bottom line: Balanced, good performance, sooooooo comfy....... *[Review by Hellscream]*

BeyerDynamic DT770 Pro 80 -150$ [ebay usually, new in stores is 200$]









-Comfort - Firm, but soft pads[7]
-Size: Large / You look goofy in public
-Build Quality: Excellent, Resilient, Like a Tank [9]
-Ease to Drive: Can run off a Sound Card, Benefits from being Driven [6]
-Noise Isolating? Blocks out most sound [7]
-Signature Sound: Bass, Bass, hip-hop, things that go BOOM.
-Closed back.

The DT770 Pro 80's are typically what is suggested to bass heads. These cans pack tons of deep, deep bass that rolls over the mids and highs. The mids and highs are present by not as clean as other cans. The bass sounds excellent for Sub 200$ cans, and there's plenty of it. When gaming, you hear and feel the explosions in your spine. The soundstage is good, but not that of a pair of HD555's. These can's are excellent for movies and gun shots, hip hop, electronica music, but classical music/acoustic will flounder. Also, these cans are built extremely solidly, like tanks. The velour pads are comfy, but are firm at first. Recommend for the messy guy who drops his stuff all the time.

Bottom Line: Tough, Bassy, and loud. Excellent for movie watching aand canon shots.

*150$-200*
Sennheiser HD580 - 150-200$ *[Extreme value, but rare/hard to find]
Sennheiser HD595 -180$

Ultrasone Proline 550 -180$









-Comfort - Firm, isolating pads, adjustable fit
-Size: Medium-Large
-Build Quality: very good, Simplistic, dont store them outside the box[8]
-Ease to Drive: Can run off a Sound Card, Benefits from being Driven initially ( for detailed positioning, higher end card highly recommended, x-fi+ ) [8]
-Noise Isolating? what did you say? [8]
-Signature Sound: tight bass from a decent soundcard, brings out bass in bass shy tracks ( brighter jazz, brings out rock-bass and the like, but not too far ahead of the rest of the spectrum )
-Closed back.

These cans are used widely in the recording industry for single source monitoring, they lack the detail required to mix tracks of audio together. They benefit gaming by the use of passive resonators built into the mounting plate for the drive, as wella s an offset driver, bass comes mainly from behind the ear making it sound a bit more omnidirectional, and the mids-highs seem detached as the driver isnt firing off micro waves into your eardrums. The S-Logic does have the ability to detach the sound from your head, but it does depend on how fast and strong the drive of your source is.

Bottom Line: Excellent for positional audio ( games, binaural listening, including 'binaural codecs' used in some games ) and just plain stereo positioning. not as accurate on distancing as the cans higher end bretheren, but if you want to be in the game, these will help considering the right source. [review by Xinoxide]

Audio Technia ATH-A900 200$
AKG 501 - 150-250$
*200$+*
Denon D2000 -210-300$
AKG 601/701's -250$
BeyerDynamic DT 880 -270$
Sennheiser HD600 -300$
Denon D5000 -400$


----------



## phospholipid

For Headphones/Audio Products to avoid.


----------



## phospholipid

Where to buy these headphones and products:

So you're thinking, where's the best place to buy these headphones phospho? glad you asked. There are many places to buy headphones, some more reliable than others. *Buying headphones used isn't as far fetched as you'd think.* I've bought many headphones used from communities, with no issues what so ever. Always use a site like pricegrabber.com to see your best options, but here are the main ones:
*Used*:
Head-Fi - Large community based solely Headphone equipment, has an excellent For Sale forum with excellent patroons. Many OCNHC members belong to this forum and sell things there.

eBay - eBay's a little tricky, but usually buy them from powersellers, or form people with plenty good ratings. deals can be found abound here.
*
New:*
Newegg.com - Newegg has some of the best, if not _the_ best reputation for an online retailer. They don't have a wide selection, but their prices are usually the lowest, and ship fastest.

Amazon.com - Amazon is also a great place to buy headphones from, because they have e-tailers that sell gear through them, your purchases are protected. Also a good place to gauge the average price of headphones.

Audiocubes.com - Rather pricey, but audiocubes is able to get hard to find and fashion oriented headphones with excellent customer service and shipping. You pay 10-20$ more per headset, but if you can't find it on amazon/newegg, audiocubes more than likely has it.

HeadRoom - Carries are wide variety of headphones, has a lot of hard to finds and plenty of headphones to quench your audio thirst. Little pricey as well, but excellent selection, great service.
What other purchases should I consider?

Glad you asked! There are two essential things to have as a gamer who uses his headset to chat with other gamers, here's a list of things that we in the OCNHC feel that users should look into.

*Zalman Microphone Zm-Mic1*- 15$









*What is this for?*
It's the best clip on microphone for the money, analog, for gaming. It does exactly what you'd think. You plug it into your mic in, and run the cable up your headphones cable, and clip it closed, close to your face.

*Plantronics Audio Switcher* 10-12$









*What is this for?*
It's basically a switch from audio from your speakers, to your headset. If you've got a pair of a speakers that you're constantly having switch to your headphones from, and you *dont want to have to unplug your speakers everytime*, this little baby does that for you. Just plug your speakers/headphones/mic into this bad boy, and hit the button, and sound will be outputted only to your headphones / vice versa!

Random Links!

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/ - If you ever have ANY audio questions, search Head-Fi or post there.
http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...ones-club.html - If you want to ask community members audio questions, do so here!
http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...udio-fans.html - More essential reading for audio Fans
http://wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index....gory:Technical - If you want to understand more about Bitrates and players, read up there.
http://www.dbpoweramp.com/ - a great audio converter, for free!
http://www.mediajukebox.com/ one of the best streamlined players to replace your iTunes, highly customizeable


----------



## H3||scr3am

I hope you didn't want any more reserves







but I'd love to help you in this guide, as I myself detest always telling people the same things, about 5.1 headsets.... If this gets stickied it will rock







great idea phospholipid, when this is complete, I will read over it in full and make comments and additions


----------



## Comp112

Win, I have been searching for a good headset for awhile! Now I am guessing the "closed back" headsets wrap completely around your ear (cover it), and "open back" wraps around your ear, but doesn't completely "cover" it. Is that right?


----------



## Shingetsu

Gonna Be a great guide. willing to contribute where i can.

Have A700s and AKG 701's

if you need reviews or pics on either.


----------



## H3||scr3am

nah comp, we're talking open and closed head phones, not head sets, but an open backed headphone will have a mesh grill(or some other breathable material) over the ear cups, so that the drivers get new air to push around, constantly, and closed backs have a solid enclosure around the drivers, recycling the air trapped inside..... generally closed backs will have more boomier bass, and let in less external sound (like your mom yelling chores at you), and opened back will have a niceer tonal balance across the mids to highs, and less punch in the bass, but will be more balanced overall, and will bleed in alot more external sounds....


----------



## Namrac

Finally, someone did it.







Let me know if you want any help, Lipid, I'd be happy to lend a hand.


----------



## Black Magix

Quote:

Things to avoid:
5.1 headphones
I beg to differ....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826235003

Bought those at quakecon for 50 dollars. GREAT set of surround sound headphones.

For a general rule of thumb though

Crap sound card = USB headphones

quality sound card = Analog headphones

Used these before as well
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826235002

And I have NO idea where those reviews are coming from.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Black Magix* 
I beg to differ....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826235003

Bought those at quakecon for 50 dollars. GREAT set of surround sound headphones.

For a general rule of thumb though

Crap sound card = USB headphones

quality sound card = Analog headphones

A good set of stereo headphones will sound better, including positioning, than a set of 5.1 headphones, given a good source.

5.1 headphones are a gimmick. Always have been, always will be, and the sooner people start accepting that, the better.


----------



## H3||scr3am

yes yes, we're all entitled to our own opinions now, just like others will say that Bose headphones are the freaking greatest things known to man... and skullcandy as well, but audiophiles agree that they're just not up there in accurate audio presentations.... I personally have a set of Turtle beach HPA earforce 2.0s ($100 5.1 gamer headset) and I hate them, A) they're uncomfortable, B) the soundstaging is off, as there is no true rear channel, and the phantom centre channel sucks C) overkill on bass, in counterstrike greande warmup round on our gun game server, I take them off because all you can hear is the explosions.... and D) they suck at anything other then gaming... music is too horrible to even talk about, especially with the over amped bass...


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Black Magix* 
Thats entirely wrong.

Use the tritons and I guarantee you that you'll be able to hear all 5 channels precisely. And if you tell me you can't then you don't need a 5.1 system to begin with because you wont be able to hear that either. The headphones I linked are the nicest 5.1 headphones I've ever used (and I've been through my fair share.) I'd take them over a set of stereo's any day of the week. I do admit that some are, "*** I can't hear jack out of the rear channels." But these don't dissapoint. I can hear people behind me clearly as well as people infront of me.

Trust us when we tell you that you bought into a gimmick, that that is exactly what you did... plus who wants an orange headset? most computers are definantly not orange, by my books... I've tried other 5.1 headsets, borrowed, tried on etc, at LAN parties, and some people are good with them, but I can't stand them. they're too inaccurate, then the sound stage is too small and tight, it always sounds like people are right there when they're really further behind then you think (sucks for a surprise CS knife...) thats why I prefer my stereo headphones... and I have a few









DT770 pro 80s (new, and breaking them in, but love them so far)
HD650s (they were used and broken in, great for music, less bass then I would have liked will mix with amps later)
HD555s (great for games, one of my favorites for classical music)
AD700s (nice balance, great for gaming, good sound staging)


----------



## DJ.BigBear

oh i've tried icemats, steelseries, razer, zalman, and tritons.....
none of them impress me as much as my X-Fi Prelude + ATH-A900


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Black Magix* 
For the final time, did you try the trittons? No. Try them and you'll prefer 5.1 over stereo headphones. Generally I agree with you, But the Tirttons made a believer out of me, it's not a gimick, it fully utilizes all channels and I can control each channel and tell the difference between them. Yes my 5500's offer better sound quality but this is a LAN party solution for my 5.1 gaming and it works.

Have you tried Sennheisers? AKGs? Audio Technicas? Beyerdynamics? Any number of real headphones from companies that focus exclusively on real audio?

I'm glad you like your headphones, we're not trying to tell you not to like them. But what we are saying is that 5.1 IS a marketing gimmick. It's not opinion. Good stereo headphones can put sounds behind you too, especially with the help of something like the X-Fi's CMSS-3D. And it will sound a hell of a lot better while doing it.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

hahahaha... calm down namrac.

ok let me explain this like i used to...

using 5.1 headphones will surely give you exact surround, better surround than stereo headphones, even the best ones.
but surround headphones have one major weakness, they have to compromise most of the sound quality to get multiple drivers.... just to make that surround sound.

on the other hand....

using stereo headphones won't give you better positioning than surround headphones, even with effects like dolby headphones or CMSS3D...
but to compensate that, some of them have really amazing sound staging(imaging) that almost projects the same surround effects just like surround headphones.
and since they only have to make 2 drivers on each headphones, ofcourse all the sound quality of each drivers will be far superior than surround headphones.

and last thing to remember.... surround effects is just like a shadow... they only make very little sound...


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Black Magix* 
ok....you completely missed my argument...I'm not arguing that my headphones produce better sound quality then yours. I'm arguing that 5.1 is not just a gimmick. Yes you might sacrifice some sound quality for 5.1 but at the same time, they are true 5.1 and it is indeed, not a gimmick.

well if you have tried it first, then you would know for sure if it's a gimmick or not, good sir.

the very root of this argument is which is better, between surround or stereo headphones.

to sum it all up... here's what i've concluded after a few years of experiments.

a good stereo headphones combined with kick ass soundcard:
Sound stage/positioning/surround effects : 6 Pts
Sound Quality : 8 Pts
total: 14 Pts

a damn good surround headphones combined with kick ass soundcad:
sound stage/positioning/surround effects : 7 Pts
Sound Quality : 5
total: 12 Pts

believe me that some stereo headphones can do wonders to your ears.


----------



## Aura

Jon - major props bro, it is looking very good for an initial guide. We really have needed this for some time and you deserve a pat on the back for willing to undertake it.

Everyone else - no matter how hard you try, you *cannot* simply convince someone that Model A headphone sounds better than Model B headphone if they have already developed a certain taste or preference. This arguing is moot. Comments/suggestions/impressions are incredibly beneficial for everyone if you maintain some civility in your posting and realize that there are two sides to every story. Headphones are very love/hate (as are speakers, cars, wine...), and if you cannot grasp this inherit truth then you need to step back, refocus yourself, and return as calmly as possible.


----------



## Cordova

Great guide so far! Glad to see my K81DJ's made the list!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid*
Switch between speakers and headphones? We'll discuss that at a later point and time.

I must know your secret. Subbed.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

there is this thing called Plantronics switcher....
it's a nifty little item to help you switch between speakers and headphones.


----------



## H3||scr3am

or most of us high end audio philes have a switch built into our desktop amps


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
or most of us high end audio philes have a switch built into our desktop amps









and with that single sentence, you will most likely kill many more wallets


----------



## NrGx

I got a set of AD300 the other day and they are as good as my mates AD500s as far as I can tell







Great set for $105 AUD.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
and with that single sentence, you will most likely kill many more wallets









Darn you big bear! Stealin' my thunder by tellin' him about the plantronics switcher!.

At the end of the posts, I will link to various things that so far include:
My guide to skinning foobar
Dj's guide to foobar setup and Z-5500 set up
[insert name here]'s guide to Ripping audio with exact copy
Soloz guide to Portable amps
Aura's guide to grados earpads
Plus any others I missed out on!


----------



## SlyFox

Great Job, very well written. Hopefully this will bat down some of the same questions over and over again. Ugh, "5.1 Gaming headphones" I've heard some people that actually think they're good. Can't wait for future updates.

+Rep


----------



## DJ.BigBear

@pho
i was planning on making new foobar guide... but the latest foobar doesn't too much tweaking....
i'd stick with foobar 0.9.5.3, the latest foobar is having major incompatibility issue with some of the plugins/components/skins.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
or most of us high end audio philes have a switch built into our desktop amps









Psssh only one?


----------



## phospholipid

bump. i finished part 1 of the headphones, 1-50$ gaming sets.


----------



## H3||scr3am

lipid i think you should put some links to places where the headsets can be found on the cheap, for people in the CONUS, PM me if you want some help...

something like this

HD555s [Newegg]
DT770 pro80s [eBay]

like that, kinda


----------



## Shingetsu

I think one thing you should note is uncertified retailers.

There are alot of people out there selling knock off senn's and others, especially in the IEM variety, but also people selling all kinds off other fakes. Many sites that sell the ATH-ES7s for instance.


----------



## H3||scr3am

there was a recent post about knock off shure IEMs as well on headfi... and this is defiantly true, so that may be another reson to point the new ones in the right direction with some links of where to find the swag...


----------



## Shingetsu

Genuine audio technica and Denon retailer

Audiocubes.com

one of my faves.


----------



## BLKKROW

I dont see icemats? in the list anywhere?

you do know that most professional gamers use icemats. they sound wonderful for the price. i use them everyday for practicing and scrims.


----------



## Shingetsu

I think most "pro" gamers are paid to wear and use certain brands. (I.E. Mr. Fatality himself.)

Personally i don't really care for Icemats other than that they look really nice in white.

My


----------



## Swifterzor

Are these cans any good? http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica...8860310&sr=1-4


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Uhm, I can't help but notice that pretty much every thing in here are is a regular pair of headphones, rather than a headset. One thing that is very nice to have on a gaming headset is a mic, of course you can always get a clip on or desk mic but the ones built into the headset are much easier.

I use the SteelSound 5H v2's myself, and while they are OK for music, in games I hear things that I never heard before.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis* 
Uhm, I can't help but notice that pretty much every thing in here are is a regular pair of headphones, rather than a headset. One thing that is very nice to have on a gaming headset is a mic, of course you can always get a clip on or desk mic but the ones built into the headset are much easier.

I use the SteelSound 5H v2's myself, and while they are OK for music, in games I hear things that I never heard before.

You are correct, most of the guys here in the OCN headphone club [including myself] have owned some SS's, ice mats, logitech, plantronics, or even razer headsets, [i've owned 3 of those 5] and while yes for gaming their good, for the same amount of money or slighty more, you can get headphones that aren't meant for gaming that perform leagues above. i didn't believe it either, how well a 50$ pair of senn's would perform but my god was i wrong! ask namrac or any other guy around.

but do not fret, i will add actual headsets, sort of the best of the best for those who do not want a clip on mic.


----------



## Namrac

My Icemat Siberias cost $60. My HD555s cost $95 and were miles and miles better.

And actually, the built-in mic on gaming headsets usually sucks compared to a $15 or so clip on/desktop mic.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I am looking to get a new pair of headphones since my SteelSeries 5H's died, but the thing is that in order to give you superior directional sound in games like CS:S, you need a lot of treble. Most of the footstep sounds and gunshot sounds are brought out better with higher treble. Thats why I really considered my SteelSeries headphones irreplaceable, because I could hear people coming all around me before they could hear me.

The only problem was, they were not that great for music. I like to have a good bit of bass in my music, and both my SteelSeries and Razer HP-1's couldn't do it.

I remember back in the day watching CS1.6 highlights and I could see almost all the players used the Sennheiser HD555. Now, there are a lot of players using both the Creative Fatal1ty headset and the SteelSound 5H.

Now the players in the CGS on TV use this stupid $400 broadcast headset...
http://www.fullcompass.com/product/297770.html

That is probably a waste but they get paid to endorse it so whatever.

The problem I have though is that I can't test these headsets before I buy them, so 99% of what I pick is based on others' opinions and recommendations. And any local store I go to, such as Frys, or CompUSA, they have some Sennheiser and other gaming headsets, but none of them are testable.


----------



## CountChoculaBot

Are those electrostatics?


----------



## DJ.BigBear

this thread needs to be on top page.


----------



## OpTicaL

I like this thread already. HD595 for open and ATH-900 for closed. My choice as well. Eventhough the pics are for educational purposes.


----------



## phospholipid

bump







still adding headphones. take a gander.


----------



## a1161979

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
this thread needs to be on top page.

Yeah i agree...

phospholipid your doing a great job with this thread







Dont stop adding more headphones

And what do you think about Alessandro and Grado headphones for gaming? I know that id much rather have the Alessandro MS 1 than the Sen HD555


----------



## FilluX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
*Front Audio Ports*
This one is a biggie, say not to front audio panels [I/O bays] or front audio jacks. Why? The reason being is that because you have many eletronic components working at the same time in your computer, running an unshield cable through it all will degrade the audio quality. The cables alone as extremely cheap/low quality, and will degrade the audio quality substantially. Due to the Front Audio Bays cables being unshielded, they're open to interference as well as the front audio jacks. Your best bet is to run audio DIRECTLY from the sound card/sound jack in the back of your pc. Cable doesn't fit that long? Buy an extension cable. Switch between speakers and headphones? We'll discuss that at a later point and time.

I have a logitech z-4 speaker system connected directly to the onboard soundcard of the mobo. Now currently my headphones are connected to the cases front panel, but would it e better to connect them to the power/volume/bass controller that came with the logitech z-4's ?

Thanx


----------



## a1161979

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 
I have a logitech z-4 speaker system connected directly to the onboard soundcard of the mobo. Now currently my headphones are connected to the cases front panel, but would it e better to connect them to the power/volume/bass controller that came with the logitech z-4's ?

Thanx

Neither is the best, on my second PC i reach around and unplug the speakers then plug in my headphones but if thats to hard then i guess it doesnt really matter...

I Would probably use the jack on you speakers becasue its easier amd i presume you can then control the volume that way too


----------



## FilluX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a1161979* 
Neither is the best, on my second PC i reach around and unplug the speakers then plug in my headphones but if thats to hard then i guess it doesnt really matter...

I Would probably use the jack on you speakers becasue its easier amd i presume you can then control the volume that way too









Well im @ work atm but i'll see what i can come up with when i get home. Thanx man!


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a1161979* 
Yeah i agree...

phospholipid your doing a great job with this thread







Dont stop adding more headphones

And what do you think about Alessandro and Grado headphones for gaming? I know that id much rather have the Alessandro MS 1 than the Sen HD555









Write me a review on the alessandro MS 1's FOR GAMING [not for general music] in the same format as the thread, and I'll include it :] thanks!


----------



## a1161979

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
Write me a review on the alessandro MS 1's FOR GAMING [not for general music] in the same format as the thread, and I'll include it :] thanks!









So i assume you haven't tried? Or you have and didn't find them very good? I was interested to hear your opinion phospholipid


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a1161979* 
So i assume you haven't tried? Or you have and didn't find them very good? I was interested to hear your opinion phospholipid









I've given extended auditions or have owned many of the lower end cans on the list [ATH's, HD's,DT770s and Denons, such as D2000, or the HD580's, but nothing really over the 200 price range]. One thing I haven't been able to audition is Grados/Alessandros. One thing that makes me not want to sample them of buy them is how everyone speaks of their signature sound. I'm all about organic, warm, deep, extended tones, bass, I love TONS of bass, shaking down my spine. I don't care much for mids, or highs, and I hear nothing but things about how forward the Grados are.

If I could find someone to let me sample them I would, but only 1 OCNer has some Grados, the SR225's and I'm actually going to his house in about 3 weeks to sample them! [He lives about 10 minutes from me] Then were going to a store that carries only high end grados, like the RS series!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i could write a review for the 225s if you want, although i dont have much to compare them to so stuff may seem slight skewed.

and as for you a1161979 the from my experiance the grados are still great for gaming compared to my old logitech headset and my friends triton 5.1 headset.
but i have heard that compared to the 555s they got slaughtered when it comes to positional audio


----------



## a1161979

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
From my experiance the grados are still great for gaming compared to my old logitech headset and my friends triton 5.1 headset but i have heard that compared to the 555s they got slaughtered when it comes to positional audio

Yeah that sounds familar, im hopefully getting some MS 1's next week so ill write up a review if i do and ill compare them to the 555's (which btw are an extra $50 here in Australia)


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Black Magix* 
I beg to differ....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826235003

Bought those at quakecon for 50 dollars. GREAT set of surround sound headphones.

For a general rule of thumb though

Crap sound card = USB headphones

quality sound card = Analog headphones

Used these before as well
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826235002

And I have NO idea where those reviews are coming from.

try a beyerdynamic headzone, your surround cans wont sound so surround after an experience like that.

Aside from that...

I currently have my proline 750's up on the hook, alongside my AKG K240's. using my Grado SR-60's for just about everything, but once i geta game worth breaking out the ultrasones for ( as i dont work at dynamix miami anymore ) its an amazing experience.

if you have either a tri-quad sli / tri-quadfire rig with an extreme cpu ( for the experience ) look into a beyerdynamic headzone with your dispensable cash flow, first time i heard one, i peed.


----------



## _Trev

BUMP!
this thing was at the bottom

This guide is awesome, I wish I would have seen it before I asked what headphones to get.
finish this! n' get it stickied.

I have seen many people ask the question "what headphones should I buy..."
This guide should not only be for gaming, as it seems you cover a lot of other areas like types of music there good at, how they look in public, etc.!


----------



## a1161979

Cough 'Sicky' Cough...

Or at least add it to the current Audio sticky... Please









Edit: Just sent Chipp a PM about it because i think this thread it a great guide for everyone looking for headphones... Thanks again to phospholipid


----------



## _Trev

I guess there waiting for it to be completed.

There is a missing link in

Quote:

*Do you have a proper sound card/DAC?*
Sound cards are very important. Like Soloz says, if you have trash audio going to awesome headphones, it's still going to sound like trash. If you have headphones, save your money for a new sound card, check out our forum on it *[HERE]*. Once you have a good sound card, than it's time to spend some serious dough on headphones. It's a night and day difference, the sound quality and impression a sound card makes, it's a worthy investment for the gamer and audiophile alike!
and it made me sad because now I don't know where to find out about sound cards









np though!


----------



## a1161979

Chipp has decided to add this thread to the origional sticky...







Which is great, keep those gaming headphone questions comming


----------



## TFL Replica

What's the closest headphone (in terms of gaming performance) to the Sennheiser HD555 that uses a closed design? I can't have my late night music bleeding out.


----------



## Stillhouse

Audio-Technica ATH-A700


----------



## TFL Replica

Thanks for that, although a bit too pricey. So sennheiser don't have a similar product with a closed design? I may as well have to start saving up if that's the case.


----------



## cyberspyder

Akg k81dj/518dj.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Thanks for that, although a bit too pricey. So sennheiser don't have a similar product with a closed design? I may as well have to start saving up if that's the case.


eh250's.

what kind of music do you listen to, what to listen to?
or do you just want better soundstange with a closed back headphone.
whats your price range


----------



## TFL Replica

For a wide variety of music (more concerned about highs and mids though), a budget of ~$100 and keeping the amount of noise that leaks in/out low.


----------



## Stillhouse

Keep an eye out for deals on the ATH-A700 this holiday season, I got mine last year from Newegg for $118 +s/h.


----------



## cyberspyder

K81DJ review:

*The BEST closed can at its price range bar none*

*First impressions*
Heavy, tough build quality, very very nice. The 3D-Axis folding system works like a charm, although not as nicely as the system Ultrasone uses on their DJ1-Pros. Generally, a pair of durable cans all-around that can take abuse, although it's main weak point is the plastic swivel.

Past that, there's a concern of the headband. AKG should rename these as K-Headclamp-DJs. Literally clamps your head like there's no tomorrow. Before wearing them, take the time to stretch it out between some books or speakers and use a hairdryer to soften up the plastic/metal while on the books/speakers. This will effectively 'lock-in' the desired/fixed shape. Aside from the headband issue, the cans are fairly comfortable. Pads are made from supple pleather with some medium density foam behind it.

Other than the headclamp, there aren't really glaring comfort problems, except some form of padding could be installed on the headband as it is a bit uncomfortable to have the headband sink into your head.

Onto the cables and the jack. The K81DJs come with a 1/4" to 1/8" screw-on adapter that screws onto the non-removable 1/8" mini-jack (which has threading around the plug area). This creates a better contact path between the adapter and the plug, and also prevents the adapter from accidetally falling out---pretty nifty. The cables on the other hand aren't nifty at all. They get the job done, but are so long! I'd have to say around the 3 meter range...but that's expected from a DJ can, as DJs move around a large platform quite often.
*
Sound*

Right off the bat, it's quite obvious that these are very bassy cans. It's not 'bad' bass per se, just that it's very overwhelming and can dorwn out the other frequencies. This can be remedied somewhat by removing the thick foam circle protecting the driver cover from damage. It tames the bass down quite a bit and allows the mids and highs to shine through. Soundstage is also fairly wide, although not as wide as it can be. Highs suffer a bit, but I suspect it'll improve as I continue to burn them in (currently at 45 hours or so). Imaging is also pretty decent, living up to AKG standards, so it's a decent can to play CS with (the bass gives CS quite a noticeable oomph). It's also a closed can, thus no sound leaks out---perfect for late night gaming session.

*Modability*

So far, the only mod I've don is remove the foam covers. The cans have a high-modding potential, as it's easy to gain access to the drivers and wires, thus recabling is a breeze (I'll recable them as well....probably with 28AWG SPC and some Switch craft plugs). Other than recabling, there's also a blu-tak mod, where you take the covers off the DJs and line the inside with a thin layer of blu-tak or modeling clay. This supposedly improves the sound, although not everyone thinks so.

*Cost and misc. info*

These can be picked up quite cheaply on the secondary market (around $40) like Head-Fi, and are a fantastic bargain. Just so people don't get confused, these are NOT the K181DJs---those are different and cost more. However, this IS the same as the K518Dj...just has silver accents, whereas on the K518 the accents are blacked out.

Brendan


----------



## TFL Replica

Hmmmm Can't find where to buy it. I can afford pricier cans that should be comfortable without attaching foam and using hair dryers on it.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Hmmmm Can't find where to buy it. I can afford pricier cans that should be comfortable without attaching foam and using hair dryers on it.


Try looking for K518DJs. The hairdryer is just a personal preference. If you like tighter cans that won't fall off your ears, then they're fine the way it came in.


----------



## cyberspyder

http://www.headphone.com/products/he...kg-k-81-dj.php


----------



## AlphaDog11790

anyone know if the buy.com denon d2000s are legit?


----------



## huntman21014

this thread defiantly needs to be stickied, I bought a set of HD201's from Amazon for 23.95 with one day shipping and I am amazed at the quality of these headphones, I thought my skullcandies were pretty good but these are a new level, I am hearing things in my music I have never heard and gaming with them is like playing the game for the first time, you hear things and can notice the little things, in Crysis I can tell where the Koreans are without even seeing them on my HUD, just listening to the footsteps. Once again, thanks for the guide and please have a mod sticky this


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlphaDog11790* 
anyone know if the buy.com denon d2000s are legit?


Yes, tons of people have boughten them


----------



## cyberspyder

Hey man, did you get my PM?

BRendan


----------



## a1161979

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* 
Hey man, did you get my PM?

BRendan

How random







Free bump for this thread

Any Pictures of those AKG's?


----------



## cyberspyder




----------



## TFL Replica

More pictures!


----------



## foxhoundlite

Hmmm very usefull. thanks.

for me personally comfort is my number one priority. I spent months trying to find a pare I liked. My girlfriend got me a pair or Razers full size headphones. I loved them for the 3 months they worked. I took great care of them. and one day I put them on, Snap, ear pad broke away from the head bracket. RMA was a mess, last Time I got a audio set from razer. Right now, I am rocking a pair of Tritton 360's. and love them to death. the are comfortable as ever even after playing for several hours, and sound is awsome. on the down side they are a bit on the heavy side. but still best pair I have ever owned.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
More pictures!

What would you like pictures of?

*On a side note*-Cybersypders review of the K81DJ by AKG [a crowd favorite around here] has been posted!


----------



## DJ.BigBear

i'm back


----------



## MikersSU

I'm not an audiophile by any stretch of the imagination as much as I'm a technophile but I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread. This needs to be stickied.

I just ordered myself a Plantronics .Audio Switch. So simple yet so...necessary.







Rep for the poster who mentioned it.


----------



## JackArbiter

The Sennheiser HD212 is listed at 50 (i found for 43 shipped) yet the 201 is referenced as perhaps the best deal under $75 or even $100 maybe.

I also found the AKG K81DJ for 64 shipped - but it's also under $75 and the review and doesn't give the nice little numbers such as one for comfort (a big deal in my book) so it's hard to see a 300% reason to buy (though I realize at this price point percent is kindof superfluous).

I realize it was stated "bang for your buck," and the 20 buck cans are hard to pass up, just wanted to see if anyone has a feel for this.

I'm soon buying a xonar d1 and i'd hate to buy a set of cans that doesn't do the card justice.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JackArbiter* 
The Sennheiser HD212 is listed at 50 (i found for 43 shipped) yet the 201 is referenced as perhaps the best deal under $75 or even $100 maybe.

I also found the AKG K81DJ for 64 shipped - but it's also under $75 and the review and doesn't give the nice little numbers such as one for comfort (a big deal in my book) so it's hard to see a 300% reason to buy (though I realize at this price point percent is kindof superfluous).

I realize it was stated "bang for your buck," and the 20 buck cans are hard to pass up, just wanted to see if anyone has a feel for this.

I'm soon buying a xonar d1 and i'd hate to buy a set of cans that doesn't do the card justice.

The AKG K81DJ review was written by a fellow OCNer, but I can add the numbers to it, usually if I haven't listend to a pair of cans for more than 10 hours, I let another OCNer do a review, and than I scoarer the web for more reviews, and tend to ask the upity ups [aura/soloz/nam, along with guys over at head-fi.org] . The HD201's are considered the best [by a vast majority] for the price and sound, but I'd say the AKG beats it out for the above 50$ mark, it's hard to compare the AKG to anything in the 50-100$ mark in terms of value, I can tell you that much. The K81DJ tends to be uncomfortable at first [around 4] but when you stretch out the headphones [some higher end headphones require the same work] they become 6-7's. they're closed back, but I wouldn't be able to tell you the blocking out of noise. They're average size, I'd say a 5 on the scale from 1-10 and rather light and well built.

Sorry if I missed some questions- I'll update my posts soon [finals are killing me!] What are your questions specifically?


----------



## JackArbiter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
The AKG K81DJ review was written by a fellow OCNer, but I can add the numbers to it, usually if I haven't listend to a pair of cans for more than 10 hours, I let another OCNer do a review, and than I scoarer the web for more reviews, and tend to ask the upity ups [aura/soloz/nam, along with guys over at head-fi.org] . The HD201's are considered the best [by a vast majority] for the price and sound, but I'd say the AKG beats it out for the above 50$ mark, it's hard to compare the AKG to anything in the 50-100$ mark in terms of value, I can tell you that much. The K81DJ tends to be uncomfortable at first [around 4] but when you stretch out the headphones [some higher end headphones require the same work] they become 6-7's. they're closed back, but I wouldn't be able to tell you the blocking out of noise. They're average size, I'd say a 5 on the scale from 1-10 and rather light and well built.

Sorry if I missed some questions- I'll update my posts soon [finals are killing me!] What are your questions specifically?

Ah, yeah I don't mean to create work for you but I do love numbers even if they aren't backed up by hard math.

It seems that one would automatically forego the HD212 in favor of the 201. That's one question down, if that is the case.

The other was about comfort, and you answered that somewhat - it is good to know that the k81dj becomes 6-7 after a time.

Do the 201's increase from a 5 after wear (and I forgot to ask - do they need to be burned in as many other headsets do)? It's looking right now like I'll go for the 201's provided they reveal the gx 2.0 software sounds (the eax 5.0 "supposed" equivalent) and generally do the xonar a bit of justice, but I'm sure I'll have some buyer's remorse if they get annoying to wear after an hour or so even after I've worn them in.

(EDIT)
and thank you for this thread, you are making my life better


----------



## -Darkness-

http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/prodde...86&catid=21272

....HD 650, check the price tag ^^


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Even though headphones with mic's such as the Sennheiser PC series are not ideal, some people are just lazy. So could you do a couple of overviews of these







.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beanbagofdoom* 
Even though headphones with mic's such as the Sennheiser PC series are not ideal, some people are just lazy. So could you do a couple of overviews of these







.

Some headsets are good for portable, voice-chat dedicated usage.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Darkness-* 
http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/prodde...86&catid=21272

....HD 650, check the price tag ^^

I hope this isn't the start of a "find the most expensive headphones" contest.


----------



## justarealguy

Great post, needs a bump.


----------



## phospholipid

Bump! Info on where to purchase/random links/other items added.

*IF YOU FEEL THAT I SHOULD ADD SOME LINKS, LET ME KNOW! *
I'll be happy to add them for you :]


----------



## joedaman15

Would the Grado SR 60's or the AKG K81DJ's be a better purchase for the 50-100 dollar range? Also, does anyone know if the Grado SR 60's really live up to all the hype it gets?


----------



## TFL Replica

Is the HD212 more comfortable (looks to have more padding) than the HD201? That would have an effect on its value for long gaming sessions.


----------



## BLKKROW

Might i suggest to Add the Steelseries Icemats to the list?


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Is the HD212 more comfortable (looks to have more padding) than the HD201? That would have an effect on its value for long gaming sessions.


I think the HD201's are more comfortable from my limited testing but comfort is subjective. I can listen to my HD201's for hours while my HD212's get sweaty and uncomfortable after about 45minutes


----------



## TFL Replica

Are there any good alternatives to the zalman mic (that clip on in a similar fashion)? They're excruciatingly difficult to find in the UK.


----------



## JackArbiter

Wow you're right. Hard to find.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Zalman-ZM-RS6F...ewItem?ebay=68

If you want those crappy 5.1 headphones. It's that or buy from america and pay that much once you add shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Zalman-ZM-RS6F...ewItem?ebay=68

If you want to win an auction in 3 days.

I'm pming you a link to one in the u.k. It says there's one in stock, so who knows if you'll be able to snag it.


----------



## TFL Replica

Thanks for the PM (+rep). Unfortunately I require more than one and auctions/bundles are out of the question, I was hoping there would be equally good alternatives.


----------



## Swiftes

Nice guide, Just picked up a pair of TB Ear Force X1'


----------



## lolhax

Nice guide, just gave it a look-over.

I currently have a pair of Beyerdynamic DT770-250s. Downright awesome, and worth every penny I paid (23,400 pennies at that







). I used to have a pair of Sennheiser HD555s, but they stopped working on me one day







. I would have went with a pair of Denon D2000s but I could not for the life of me find a website with them in stock and a reasonable price.

Great guide though.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lolhax*


Nice guide, just gave it a look-over.

I currently have a pair of Beyerdynamic DT770-250s. Downright awesome, and worth every penny I paid (23,400 pennies at that







). I used to have a pair of Sennheiser HD555s, but they stopped working on me one day







. I would have went with a pair of Denon D2000s but I could not for the life of me find a website with them in stock and a reasonable price.

Great guide though.


the denon's have never been on the cheaper side, or readily available,
your best bet if you ever want to pick em up is to cruise over to head-fi.org and post a WTB thread there :]


----------



## kta406

I am living in a dorm and cant have loud headphones, and I like some decent bass. Whats better, the AD700's or the A700's. Also, what are the ups and downs of them


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kta406* 
I am living in a dorm and cant have loud headphones, and I like some decent base. Whats better, the AD700's or the A700's. Also, what are the ups and downs of them

You'd probably be wanting the A700s. It's closed so less noise leaks out and bass is stronger.


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

Plantronics Audio Switcher is gotta be the best $10 I have ever spent on my computer. I had one for years, works great... Esp when you live with your GF/WIFE... -_-


----------



## MaddenModer

nice guide







I just picked up a pair of HD555 from newegg. +rep. thx


----------



## [pi]

I /just/ sat on my Everglide S-500's that I got from Woot a while back. I am now purchasing a set of HD201's from Newegg for $20 shipped.

Thanks for the dedication to this









Out of curiousity, where do the S-500s stack up in that compaison? Sure they aren't considered high quality at all, especially since they're in the same range as HD202/HD201.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

cheap, but effective gaming headset with mic attached:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...pk=gamecom%201


----------



## Choggs396

I just figured I'd mention that I bought a set of JVC HA-RX900's, and they are absolutely amazing. The sound quality is very crisp and clean, the bass is there but not overpowering, and the soundstage is excellent IMO.

I'm no expert on headphones, but I'm very pleased for a ~$50-60 set.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Amazing guide.
I have the Sennheiser HD201 headphones - they are amazing. But I generally don't game with headphones - but man, I tried it once and for $25 off Amazon, they are _amazing._

I couldn't help but rep you twice for this guide. Good job.


----------



## Danylu

Where do Razer products fit into this?

- geared at gamers
- 5.1 and 7.1










They are awesome but presumably not the best?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
Where do Razer products fit into this?

- geared at gamers
*- 5.1 and 7.1*










They are awesome but presumably not the best?

Biggest problem in bold.


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
Biggest problem in bold.


Yep although to be honest, positional accuracy wise, I could have sworn I had the best after using my 5.1 speakers that were poorly set out due to the lack of space.









Price was a bit of a deterrent (against Seinhesser) though.


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Regarding Front Ports Sound degrading, Is there anyway for me to split the soundcards port so that I can have both the speakers + headset installed with loss of sound quality?










http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Scan-...P3-Players-Etc)

Something like this? Also will the channels be mixed up (I run both speakers/headphones in the same channel mode 2:0

Or can I improve the front ports inner cable? Electronically isolate it?

Will my powered speakers or headphone quality be degraded more than just using the front ports like I am now?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beanbagofdoom*


Regarding Front Ports Sound degrading, Is there anyway for me to split the soundcards port so that I can have both the speakers + headset installed with loss of sound quality?


http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...ml#post4333048

*The platronics switcher looks like your item*

As for being able to electronically isolate, i'd have to look into that myself, never really asked around the forums for that.


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Thanks for the quick response, i shall be ordering that tonight







. Also now that I do not require a front port connector on a soundcard I'm currently buying a new one and I am torn between the Creative X-fi XtremeMusic and Asus Xonar D1. I play games but hardly ever bother with EAX so thats no requirement. I just want good all around sound for my Sennheisers + Audioengine A2's.


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Hey, I'm looking to spend anywhere under around 60 bucks on a pair of headphones. I'll be using them for gaming and music. I can be very picky about my stereo equipment and I'm a bit of an audiophile. Only a very poor one who only looks on at nice audio equipment from the side (besides my american strat and 65 twin reverb)







. Anyway, I like blues, rock, and newer indie rock stuff including some indie folk like elliot smith, I need a full balanced tone, with possibly some emphasis on the mids. Do you think you guys could recommend something for me because none of the ones listed seemed to appeal all that much (heavy bass







). Also, it would be great if they blocked out sound quite well because my computer is fairly loud. Thanks a lot for the help all.


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Shouldn't the Grado sr60 be on this list? They seem well reviewed from absolutely everywhere for a nice pricepoint.


----------



## kevin36thi

A great guide which was really helpful to me









Thanks


----------



## JackArbiter

Bump for posterity.


----------



## Sin100

Very nice guide! thanks


----------



## noname

Great guide man!


----------



## Aura

This thread has now been placed in a spot where bumps will be irrelevant.


----------



## francesthemutes

I need some suggestions on a set of cans. Here's my prioritization.

Price range: $220 CAD
Music:Gaming ratio: 70:30 in music favour
Sound card: X-Fi Xtreme Music
Microphone: No need
Comfort: Anything has to be more comfortable than my Sony MDR-V500's
Music type: Hardish rock. I like soft stuff too.

Hope that's enough info. TIA!


----------



## SDawg

Quote:



Sennheiser HD201 - 25$ [202's Non-bassy brother]

-Comfort [5]
-Size: Average, Portable
-Build Quality: Average, Resilient [6]
-Ease to Drive: No amp needed [2]
-Noise Isolating? Can't hear the wife [5]
-Signature Sound: All around sound
-Closed back

The HD201's tend to picked amongst true audiophiles more often, but are overlooked due to their availability. The HD201 to most ears much better balanced than the 202's, which means a much leaner but clearer bass, clearer midrange and a good top end without becoming overpowering or sibilant (given decent source material of course). These are considered to the best bang for your buck under 75$ , some might even argue under 100$. It's the cleaner, tighter brother to the HD202's, very good for any game you throw at it.

Bottom Line: Clean, balanced, extremely good bang for your buck. [***]


I just bought some HD 201's and I have to say that I disagree with this review completely. I have been looking around for some decent headphones for gaming and music, and I have heard that the 201's are "the best bang for the buck" from so many people that when I saw them in Brandsmart for $28 I figured I would give them a try. Well after about 10 minutes I could not stand to listen to them any more. They sound terrible. All they have is top end. The mids are very lacking and bass is non-existent. They sound like exactly what they are....cheap crap. I highly recommend that nobody buy these unless that is all you can afford. Needless to say, I will be returning these today to get a refund for my $28. I Guess I will just have to spend the money next time to get a good quality set of cans. I will chalk this one up to lesson learned.


----------



## Mconline

First off Id like to say Hello to everyone on overclock.net cuz this is my first post








Second of all Id like to say that as soon as i found these forums i fell in love with practically every section. 
Third Id like some advice for set of good headphones for lets say 70% music listening 30% gaming. I listen to pretty much everything but right now more into Nine Inch Nails and Trance (such as Trance Around The World & A state of trance internet radio episodes) and i listen to basically every genre of music you could think of so Im looking for something that is good all around. What worries me most is muffled bass cuz a lot of people tell me alot of headphones have hard time with bass. Then again i would like really good high's as well; I know i am being a tad picky







. 
My price range would be up to 160$. My sound card is the Auzentech Prelude and my speakers are (i know its irrelevant) the z5500 but yea cant be thumping those past 9pm.

Thx for any replies ^^


----------



## newt111

since you are mostly listening to music, ask your question here

and welcome to OCN, this site is really addictive.

go check the music section in "off topic" and see all the neat music clubs


----------



## Drizzt5

If i want affordable headphones for CS:S so that i can hear whats going on around me and so that I can watch movies without having my ears hurting after a few hours, which headphones should I get?

I basically want a headset that I can wear for days and not have it hurt my ears at all. Sound is important, but it doesn't have to be AMAZING.

+ I don't WANT to spend a lot of money.

How about these?
http://www.amazon.com/Technica-ATH-A...3944045&sr=1-1


----------



## OpTicaL

What do you want exactly? Headphones? or Headsets? Headphones are just the left and right ear cups. A Headset is a Headphone with a Mic attached onto it. If you want Headphones the one in your link is fine. If you want a Headset I recommend Sennheiser PC-350.


----------



## Drizzt5

I'm getting the A700.

I'll make it a headset with the zalman attachable mic or use one of my old headsets mic pieces.

Great thread btw!


----------



## Woundingchaney

I have the ath ad700s and Im looking for a good desktop mic. Something that can be used from 1 1/1 - 2 feet away.

Suggestions please.


----------



## Alwinp

the audio switcher will really come in handy.

Tho, I'm using crappy 5.1 speaker on a onboard sound chipset.

Can I, plug the front (green) speakers into the switcher and leave the center & rear plugged into the mobo? or would i have to buy a switcher that has 5.1 support or something?


----------



## eureka

How dare you call PortaPro ugly! Try looking at some ATH-AD700 if you want ugly.


----------



## grossebeaver

Sony MDR-V6 [The old studio staple]

-Comfort [7] Above Average
-Size: Average, Collapsible, Fairly light
-Build Quality: Above Average, Resilient [7]
-Ease to Drive: No amp needed, slight improvement when amped [5]
-Noise Isolating? Can't hear the wife, unless she yells [6]
-Signature Sound: Very even, un-colored sound (good for most applications depending on taste) [6]
-Closed

The Sony MDR-V6 are a rugged pair of headphones originally designed for studio/mixing use but well suited for everyday applications. For around $70 USD, they are a very good upgrade over the cheap plastic laden headphones saturating the $25-50 market. The cups are closed, fairly well padded, and should wrap comfortably around most ears. A collapsible design is a nice touch for traveling, although the cup size does limit their portability.

Sound wise, the best way to describe the headphones is â€œAverageâ€, and that can be a good thing. While you donâ€™t hear brilliant highs, and supple lows, the response across the board for these headphones is even without any major dips or highs. If thereâ€™s any point that may stand out itâ€™s an accurate bass response, however even this is fairly subtle.

Bottom Line: Durable design, comfortable, doesnâ€™t require an amp, very even sound, one of the best buys for under $100

Just a quick note: I used a pair of MDR-V6s for about 5 years as my everyday set of headphones, with approximately 6-8 hours of wear per day without issue with the build quality other than some wear on ear padding (which is still functional/comfortable). For a couple of weeks within this span I used them for 18+ hours per day for gaming and still didnâ€™t have discomfort (from the headphones at least). While I prefer the Grado SR-60s sound for 1-2 hours of music listening, the comfort of the MDR-V6 is much better for extended sessions.


----------



## trogalicious

Just recently went from on board sound with old cheap dell speakers to the ht omega striker 7.1 and Sennheiser hd-201's / zalman clip on mic.

the difference is amazing.. and I have this thread to thank.


----------



## abp667

Hey everyone,
I am going to be needing a new pair of headphones for gaming. I'm using Sennheiser HD485's (I LOVE THESE CANS) at Work for music and I think i'm pretty much sold on the HD201's for gaming at home. Is there any difference between the regular HD201's and the HD201 G4MER cans? I'm guessing it's just a naming gimmick to squeeze a few more $$$ out of my pockets.

I may also be looking for a 2.1 speaker setup for home as well. I don't want to spend too much. Probably a max of $75. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 98uk

Hey guys, I could do with some suggestions here (preferably, but not solely UK sourced)

Requirement:

I want to replace my current Senn PC151's with a higher quality headset

*Budget:* up to Â£70

*Comfort:* Is important as i'll be wearing these a lot whilst working and gaming (most of my life!). 70% music, 30% gaming

*Mic:* Would prefer an attached mic, but I could be swayed to use a clip-on mic (not desktop though!)

*What do i listen to?*: A lot of electro, drum and bass, dubstep, trance. So bass is very important and also sharp higher notes.

*Open or closed:* Happy with open backed as they will be used in my room where no one else lives (bar my girlfriend sometimes







)

*Setup:* Using mainly FLAC rips and some 320kb/s MP3's (some of my music is hard to source in lossless). Played through Winamp with ASIO plugin to an Asus Xonar D2.

Just as a preference, I am of a fairly slight build, so i don't really want some hulking beasts that sit on my head, i'd quite like a lightweight comfortable set.


----------



## xlink

I NEED RECOMMENDATIONS.

I've had TWO turtle beach HPA-1s they're great... until they break

currently looking for a new set of headphones in the $ 50-100 range. They need to be able to handle a little bit of abuse, not a ton, just a little...(cord being rolled over[albeit with carpet paddening the hit] about once a month, being dropped 1-2 feet onto a soft chair)

true surround sound is nice but not required(virtual surround sound is a must though)
relatively good bass is a must.
sound leakage isn't a huge issue.
aesthetics don't matter
weight doesn't matter
comfort doesn't matter much

preferred price range is $50-100, but I've got $10k in the bank and am living below my means, so if I must go over I will.


----------



## TUDJ

ATH-AD700

or

Sennheiser HD555


----------



## Darkslide

I'm looking for a headset with a mic built in, I want it for playing World of Warcraft and listening to music. I mainly listen to rock and metal music but would prefer an all around type of headset. I've tried several headsets and can't find one that's soft on my ears. Closed back is a must.


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Weird, did I get a fake zalman clip? It doesnt close LOL, its static as does not CLIP


----------



## newt111

pics?


----------



## Zeper

how are the sennheisers pc161s compared to the hd2xx series?? for 40:60 music gaming


----------



## Alwinp

Need recomandations aswell

I'm looking for a cheaper kind (20 - 30€ (25 - 35$))
I was planning to get the Sennheiser HD201, but i'm curious of there's better models nowadays that have the same price range.

The kind of music: Drum and bass, techno, electro, minimal, deep house.
Clear sound, but decent bass is a must for me!

I do game, but my priority are aimed more towards music.


----------



## drjoey1500

You should add the

ktxpro1http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...63&Tpk=ktxpro1 ~$10-15

audio technica ath-ad500 http://www.amazon.com/Technica-ATH-A...0717663&sr=8-1 ~$60-70

JVC harx700 http://www.amazon.com/JVC-HARX700-Hi...0717565&sr=8-1 ~$30-40

and JVC harx900 http://www.amazon.com/JVC-HARX900-Hi...0717565&sr=8-3 ~$60ish

*edit* All you guys should search, and if your questions don't get answered make your own threads. You will get more help that way.


----------



## Wadkiller

What would you guys recommend? Either the Sennheiser HD201's ($45), or the HD 205/415 (both $75)

I know it's more expensive, but i live in South Africa. I will get either the Asus Xonar D1 or an Extreme gamer, leaning towards the D1. I game 70% of the time & watch movies/episodes the rest of the time.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Hey guys, I'm looking for your valued advice. I'm seeking a pair of headphones or a headset which I can game with. They'll be used almost exclusively for gaming. They need to be lightweight (cool) because I'll wear them forever and don't want the reason I'm stopping play is because my head is too damn hot. I don't want to spend a mint, but don't let that be a deciding factor. I'm really looking for a trim, cool pair without heavy bass. I *love* hearing footsteps.

LMK


----------



## jpw007

A700 or AD700

They barely even feel like they are on your head. So comfortable!


----------



## erebus14

Hey guys, do you know a reputable retailer that sells the Plantronics Audio Switcher? Newegg and Amazon are out of stock and Google Product Search only showed bad, expensive sellers.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erebus14*


Hey guys, do you know a reputable retailer that sells the Plantronics Audio Switcher? Newegg and Amazon are out of stock and Google Product Search only showed bad, expensive sellers.


buy.com but they charge an arm and a leg. i suggest waiting for it to become back in stock


----------



## TheWolfe

Hey guys. I've been looking for a good gaming headset for awhile. How do these look? It's the HD-555's, and if I also buy the clip on mic, it's only $100.
Is it a good deal?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001FTVDQ/...0&linkCode=asn


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheWolfe* 
Hey guys. I've been looking for a good gaming headset for awhile. How do these look? It's the HD-555's, and if I also buy the clip on mic, it's only $100.
Is it a good deal?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001FTVDQ/...0&linkCode=asn


we love em, very good price for them too! remember, they're open backed!


----------



## ReDneck44

I just got a pair of Sennheiser HD201's. Best 18 bucks I've ever spent.


----------



## kraychik

Hope this isn't the worst thread within which to ask this question: are there any soundcards out there out there that have a USB/digital output? If not, why not?


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Why don't you talk about the grado sr60s. As I understand it they're considered one of the best headphones ever produced, let alone under 100 bucks. I've listened on a pair of friends and would be happy to report that they're probably the only ones on your list with a truly balanced sound for under 100.


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wadkiller* 
What would you guys recommend? Either the Sennheiser HD201's ($45), or the HD 205/415 (both $75)

I know it's more expensive, but i live in South Africa. I will get either the Asus Xonar D1 or an Extreme gamer, leaning towards the D1. I game 70% of the time & watch movies/episodes the rest of the time.

Get the grado sr60s. They'll blow you away.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*

These can's are excellent *introductory* cans to the Audiophile world. While they don't have a defined signature sound, they have great sound quality, and perform well in all avenues [rock/hip-hop/instrumentals]. The bass is on the low side in terms of *quantity although* *it's* punchy with good extension *and* nicely controlled. Midrange is well-rendered, coherent, smooth, and reasonably transparent. These cans make excellent gaming cans as they rest on the head for hours and and are *NOT* discomforting, thanks to the padded paddles that push the cans away from the head.Soundstage is wide, and reasonably deep, so you can hear people creeping up in you in CS and other games where footsteps are important.


Typo errors in the ATH-A700 Section.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kraychik* 
Hope this isn't the worst thread within which to ask this question: are there any soundcards out there out there that have a USB/digital output? If not, why not?

There aren't any soundcards with USB output. USB based headphones/headsets have a built in audio device. There are many soundcards with digital output. This is an unpowered output however, so you're probably not going to find a headset which accepts a digital input.


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grahamcrackuh*


Why don't you talk about the grado sr60s. As I understand it they're considered one of the best headphones ever produced, let alone under 100 bucks. I've listened on a pair of friends and would be happy to report that they're probably the only ones on your list with a truly balanced sound for under 100.


Grado and allessandro headphones both come with a signature in your face sound. They are not very good for gaming IMO. But as for clarity in music... ahh bliss.


----------



## IEATFISH

Just got a pair of HD201 for the wife. Made a post on it here. And here it is again.









I just got them today. My wife is out of town so I plugged them in to do a comparison. Right off the bat I missed the headphone-world-dominating comfort of my ATH A700s. After a couple minutes, however, I found the HD201's to not be uncomfortable at all, just not as comfy as my A700s.

Sound is a bit quieter at the same volume level but not bad. On my iPod Touch at 75% volume it about as loud as I enjoy.

Insulate from outside noise as well as can be expected.

They are very crisp and clean sounding. No overriding bass. The bass is soft but defined. Feel more like a quick thump than a ground shaking pound. (I still find my A700s to be vastly superior, but they better be at ~$120) Footsteps would probably be very easy to hear although I didn't do any in game testing. The high end is so clear, they are great for games and some music. I wouldn't recommend them for movies or huge explosions.

Anyway, just my take. They are no where near my A700s but I would pay at least $50 for the HD201, I am that impressed. They are by far worth the $20. I'd pick up a pair as backup if I didn't already have this pair for my wife.


----------



## Mech0z

Got my HD555 and Zalman mic, the headphones are REALLY nice but the mic causes static when connected (In the headphones) and the mic makes a deep hum when I talk to people on ventrilo









Got a Auzentech Prelude in my desktop pc and have the same issue on my laptop


----------



## Steggy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grahamcrackuh*


Get the grado sr60s. They'll blow you away.


grados aren't that great for gaming. Not enough sound stage.

One thing I feel like this guide is missing is a)headsets(don't crucify me yet I'm going somewhere with this) and b)dolby digital surround sound(again, don't crucify me)

While headsets are generally something to stay away from, there are a few that actually shine. While these headsets perform well, the price:quality ratio is skewed due to companies thinking "hey, I stuck a 15 dollar mic on this pair of headphones in a convenient way, I should charge an extra 50 bucks!"

Anyways, the headsets that would belong on that list are as followed(sort of in order from the lowest to the highest.

Sennheiser PC350- Some pretty solid reviews on performance, however being closed kind of restricts the sound, and at the pricepoint, there are better headsets to choose from.

Turtle Beach HPX - God if you didn't want to put me on the stake before, i'm probably halfway roasted by now. Turtle Beach actually got something right for once guys. This 80-90 dollar headset is actually a real good budget headphone. It will outperform the pc 350 and for a better price. It also has a terminal designed for use with the astro a40 mixamp, taking advantage of dolby digital virtual surround sound. One problem is these headphones are very hard to drive, your volume on the tv will be turned up pretty high on these.

Astro A40 - Well, being designed for competitive gaming in mind, these perform well. They are said to be comparable to Sennheiser 555's, and reviews from owners put them just below the 555's. So in a list of headphones, you could put ad700s>595s>555s>a40s>hpx>pc350. These can be both open and closed headphones, and come with the a40 mixamp which uses Dolby digital encoding. While the combo is really great, the price.....not so much. 250 dollars is a lot. The mixamp is sold seperately for 130 and the headset is sold for 200 seperately. The mixamp price, fine, the headset? no way. If you were to have the headset sell for 100, and the mixamp for 130, and the set for 200, you'd have a real winner here. But with the prices you'd be better off getting ad700's and a boom mic.

MMX 300 - Basically Beyerdynamic dt770's with a mic. Nasty right? 400 bucks. remember the price:quality ratio thing here? ya...... :/

Like I said though, there are some real solid headsets out there, it's just the prices that are killin people. Right now hpx's are a great budget performer if people want the convenient package of a headset.

The other thing I wanted to touch base upon is dolby digital. With decoders like the a40 mixamp, when you plug in a set of stereo headphones, when you turn on the DH you have a virtual surround sound system in place. This makes directional positioning a lot more open and precise. It is a lot more effective than cramming a ton of crappy drivers in a headphones. You can use any stereo headphones with the a40 mixamp, so you can have the quality and soundstage of audio technica ad700's, only complemented even more by the virtual surround sound. There are other products for DD, but they are either as much or more than the mixamp, and the mixamp offers a few convenient features, like, controlling the balance between in game sound and voices on xbox 360, run on batteries either rechargable or non, and the possibility of connecting to other mixamps so you can have your own private voice network. Extremely valuable for LANs.

Figured I'd throw a few things into the thread.


----------



## LethalBurst

Awesome guide here, guys. Incredibly informative. I'm considering getting a good set of cans for my setup and had a question. I have an X-Fi with my Logitech Z-5300e speakers plugged into it. These are a 5.1 set, and have 3 plugs into the card (front, rear, and center/sub). No other inputs are available on the card. So, I was considering the Plantronics audio switcher, but I noticed it has only two connectors to the card - speakers and mic. What I have been doing, is just plugging my current headphones into the headphone jack on the speaker's volume controller. Should I just continue to do this (ie, am I suffering any sound quality loss over plugging directly in to the card) , or is there an audio switch that provides 3 inputs?


----------



## soloz2

if you get the switcher just leave he surround and center/sub plugs in your soundcard and only switch the front L/R (green) one. turn your speakers off when you want to use headphones and change the settings on your x-fi to headphones instead of 5.1 speakers.


----------



## honk_honk

If you use the switcher can you no longer use a mic?


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honk_honk* 
If you use the switcher can you no longer use a mic?

No, your mic is always plugged into your soundcard.


----------



## honk_honk

Cool I also just saw another of it, there's a headphone input on the device as well.


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drizzt5*


I'm getting the A700.

I'll make it a headset with the zalman attachable mic or use one of my old headsets mic pieces.

Great thread btw!


I have the AD700's, wish I bought the A700's tbh, the AD's leak sound bad. The sound itself though... Amazing.


----------



## LethalBurst

Which would give better sound... plugging the HD 555s into the XFi (using the switcher), or plugging them into the headphone jack of my z-5300e speaker's volume controller?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalBurst*


plugging the HD 555s into the XFi (using the switcher)


This.


----------



## flipmatthew

I am looking for a good pair of headphones. My budget is $60. I do not care if they are open or closed, although closed would be kinda nice. I will be playing a lot of games, and they will have explosions, gunshots, etc. I also like listening to music, mainly rock and metal. I will also be watching movies. I want a decent bass, but not overwhelming ( like the hd 212's.) As an added bonus, please tell me a good EAX 5.0 Soundcard! Thanks in advanced, flipmatthew.


----------



## drjoey1500

JVC harx700 or harx900. Not in the guide, but they should be







I've never tried them, but from what i've read they fit your preferences perfectly.


----------



## flooom

Are the first few posts updated to the current good headphones? I'll be checking this from time to time and be using it, so I hope its updated.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flooom* 
Are the first few posts updated to the current good headphones? I'll be checking this from time to time and be using it, so I hope its updated.









It is still rather accurate. You can't really go wrong with the recommended cans in this guide.


----------



## Steggy

Testing out a set of PC 350's for the next few weeks. My initial impression when I first popped them on was thinking to myself that a closed back headset is a flawed concept, purely for the fact that, well...if any of you have closed headphones, pop them on and start talking. you'll hear like...a pressurized version of your voice, kind of like your ears were waterlogged and you were hearing yourself. It's annoying, so in a product where you are meant to speak constantly...I'm not 100% sold yet. The sound is actually kind of nice though. Sennheiser said they use 595 drivers(though there are some differences in sound because of open vs. closed). I'll be writing a much more in depth review on this headset after using them more and comparing them to the other headsets/phones I'm comparing them too. If you guys are interested at all, this is what I'm planning on doing

http://www.mlgpro.com/forum/showthread.php?t=268511


----------



## discosilly

Hey guys, new to the forum here








I always go with a headset, but after reading all of these posts saying that headphones with a clip on mic are better, I really want to try it.

I'm thinking about buying the Sennheiser HD201 Headphones:
http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD2...135787&sr=1-18

I'll be using the headphones mainly for gaming. Probably using them on my iPod also..

My concern is that I am using just my stock soundboard on my old computer. (Realtek AC97 I THINK!) 
But I think my new computer that I am ordering has 7.1 HD or something like that..
Will the headphones still sound great with my old and new PC?


----------



## chinesekiwi

what's your budget and music tastes?


----------



## discosilly

Honestly, not that much. Probably like $25-$40.
I know this isn't a lot for "high-end" headphones, but I don't really use them a lot other than for gaming & around the house or maybe for a long trip.
I've also only really owned ear buds for an iPod or something, so this is kind of like my first purchase for actual headphones.

If you were to look into my library of music, you would probably find Musicals, Hip-Hop, R&B, Pop, Rock, Indie, basically a little bit of everything.. honestly lol.
The games I plan on playing are TF2, BattleForge, CS, & Champions Online.

The reason I was leaning towards the HD201 is because they are extremely cheap and everywhere I read, people have good reviews and they are recommending them.

edit; I also really like closed-ear.
Comfort is also a big factor. I usually leave my headphones on for 10+ hours if time allows.


----------



## kyleax1

Quote:



Plantronics Audio Switcher 10-12$

What is this for?
It's basically a switch from audio from your speakers, to your headset. If you've got a pair of a speakers that you're constantly having switch to your headphones from, and you dont want to have to unplug your speakers everytime, this little baby does that for you. Just plug your speakers/headphones/mic into this bad boy, and hit the button, and sound will be outputted only to your headphones / vice versa!


Can someone link a good one of these that can still be bought at a reasonable price.


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *discosilly*


Honestly, not that much. Probably like $25-$40.
I know this isn't a lot for "high-end" headphones, but I don't really use them a lot other than for gaming & around the house or maybe for a long trip.
I've also only really owned ear buds for an iPod or something, so this is kind of like my first purchase for actual headphones.

If you were to look into my library of music, you would probably find Musicals, Hip-Hop, R&B, Pop, Rock, Indie, basically a little bit of everything.. honestly lol.
The games I plan on playing are TF2, BattleForge, CS, & Champions Online.

The reason I was leaning towards the HD201 is because they are extremely cheap and everywhere I read, people have good reviews and they are recommending them.

edit; I also really like closed-ear.
Comfort is also a big factor. I usually leave my headphones on for 10+ hours if time allows.


While the 201's sound good, they aren't the most comfy cans I've ever used. They tend to hurt my ears after a bit.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Well, the best sounding for around that budget = the JVC RX700 but however I am not to sure about the portability issue. The budget is too low for any headphone to have any benefit from gaming over another headphone in that range.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *discosilly*


Hey guys, new to the forum here








I always go with a headset, but after reading all of these posts saying that headphones with a clip on mic are better, I really want to try it.

I'm thinking about buying the Sennheiser HD201 Headphones:
http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD2...135787&sr=1-18

I'll be using the headphones mainly for gaming. Probably using them on my iPod also..

My concern is that I am using just my stock soundboard on my old computer. (Realtek AC97 I THINK!) 
But I think my new computer that I am ordering has 7.1 HD or something like that..
Will the headphones still sound great with my old and new PC?


Honestly, I'm not proud of it, but I'm still using the sound card that came with my mobo. ...Just waiting for the xonar essence st to be released in the US.








Onboard will be more than fine for the HD201. A sound card would be better, but onboard is still ok.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


Well, the best sounding for around that budget = the JVC RX700 but however I am not to sure about the portability issue. The budget is too low for any headphone to have any benefit from gaming over another headphone in that range.


^this. Basically they will make you look like a nerd/dork/freak/[insert synonym of your choice]. They may be a bit bulky too.

Get them if you don't care what ppl think. Search for some pics of ppl wearing them, I know they've been posted a few times on head-fi.

From what I've read, they should beat hd201's by a fairly large margin. If I were you, I'd get them if you will use them mostly at home, and occasionally in the car or in the library or something.


----------



## akeedthe

how is the steelseries 5hv2 rated???
what signature sound would it handle? is it a good headphone for metal type music & gaming?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akeedthe* 
how is the steelseries 5hv2 rated???
what signature sound would it handle? is it a good headphone for metal type music & gaming?

Um, don't even bother getting the 5HV2 for music.
Really, what's ya budget?
Music tastes?
Source?
How are you going to use it?
Any other factors to consider?


----------



## Danker16

well, after reading this guide i regret spending 40$ on a Creative Fatality Headset, its that one with the red logos on the headphones......


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danker16*


well, after reading this guide i regret spending 40$ on a Creative Fatality Headset, its that one with the red logos on the headphones......


One thing that needs to be remembered is that those sorts of headphones are usually not bad, just overpriced. I owned a pair of Razer headphones and I really liked them. After getting my current cans (ATH-A700) I see what I could have gotten for the same price. But in no way was I disappointed with the Razer set. If you like the headset, then enjoy it. Just know that when the time comes to upgrade again you will now know what to look for.


----------



## Danker16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
One thing that needs to be remembered is that those sorts of headphones are usually not bad, just overpriced. I owned a pair of Razer headphones and I really liked them. After getting my current cans (ATH-A700) I see what I could have gotten for the same price. But in no way was I disappointed with the Razer set. If you like the headset, then enjoy it. Just know that when the time comes to upgrade again you will now know what to look for.









I will only know if they are bad when I try something better, therefore I do think they are awesome though, I have never had headphones this expensive $40! I'm just about to purchase my first sound card a Xonar DX(PCI version), can't wait to get it!


----------



## lb_felipe

Please help me.

Which's the *opened back* headphone for music/games and costing <=25 USD do you recommend me?

Sorry for my English. I'm Brazilian, so my language is Portuguese.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*


Please help me.

Which's the *opened back* headphone for music/games and costing <=25 USD do you recommend me?

Sorry for my English. I'm Brazilian, so my language is Portuguese.


Koss ksc75. There is also the Koss ktxpro1 which uses a similar driver, only it has a headband instead of clip-on.


----------



## lb_felipe

drjoey1500, thank you!

Are There only these two recommendations?

What do you think about the *Sennheiser HD 437* that looks good and recommended *Sennheiser HD 202* but with the back open?


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*


drjoey1500, thank you!

Are There only these two recommendations?

What do you think about the *Sennheiser HD 437* that looks good and recommended *Sennheiser HD 202* but with the back open?


I've heard bad things about the hd437. I remember reading that they have bloated, muddy bass like the hd202.

Honestly, the koss ksc75 have plenty of bass, if anything too much (modding can help this). Compared to hd202, the ksc75 are slightly clearer, and there is better treble. You wouldn't think so by the look of them, but the ksc75 are basically agreed on as the best you can get in that price range.

TBH, all the headphones I've tried (hd202, ksc75) in that price range have a pretty compressed soundstage. If you can afford a little more, I've read that the JVC HARX700 are great. They are usually about $35. If not, I'd go for the ksc75/ktxpro1.


----------



## Smeghead

Hey guys,

I was wondering if there are any clip on mics that aren't clip on to your lapel or on the headphone wire, but rather they have clip on say, some part of the actual headphone, and the microphone is positioned next to your actual mouth like a regular headset's microphone is?

I have a mic that I clip on to my collar, but it's much too muffled when I put it there. I held the mic up just near my mouth and it's so much clearer without having to speak a lot louder. I currently have made a DIY clip using a sticky square plastic thing I got in a PC cable tidying kit and a plastic fork (lol), and clip the mic on the end of the plastic fork so that it's just near my mouth. It looks utterly ******ed though, so was just wondering if there were any products that are basically what i've done but done right?

Or failing that, anyone know of any materials or something I can easily build that is sturdy enough to hold the weight of a small mic even with the length it needs to reach my mouth, but is also somewhat bendable and adjustable? Like some kinda of plastic you can get from a DIY shop or something?


----------



## I love xD

Quick question.

If I'm on a laptop or a desktop with onboard audio, will buying a USB headset with an integrated sound card increase sound quality?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *I love xD*


Quick question.

If I'm on a laptop or a desktop with onboard audio, will buying a USB headset with an integrated sound card increase sound quality?


No, it'll bypass it.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smeghead*


Hey guys,

I was wondering if there are any clip on mics that aren't clip on to your lapel or on the headphone wire, but rather they have clip on say, some part of the actual headphone, and the microphone is positioned next to your actual mouth like a regular headset's microphone is?

I have a mic that I clip on to my collar, but it's much too muffled when I put it there. I held the mic up just near my mouth and it's so much clearer without having to speak a lot louder. I currently have made a DIY clip using a sticky square plastic thing I got in a PC cable tidying kit and a plastic fork (lol), and clip the mic on the end of the plastic fork so that it's just near my mouth. It looks utterly ******ed though, so was just wondering if there were any products that are basically what i've done but done right?

Or failing that, anyone know of any materials or something I can easily build that is sturdy enough to hold the weight of a small mic even with the length it needs to reach my mouth, but is also somewhat bendable and adjustable? Like some kinda of plastic you can get from a DIY shop or something?


Zalman clip-on mic is one.


----------



## new001

Whaddya think of the Logitech G330? I like the design and it does look pretty minimalist.


----------



## lb_felipe

Please...

Two questions:

1. The *Grado SR60i* needs an amp?

2. Which is the best, *Zalman ZM-MIC1* or *Audio-Technica ATR4700*?

Thanks.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*


Please...

Two questions:

1. The *Grado SR60i* needs an amp?

2. Which is the best, *Zalman ZM-MIC1* or *Audio-Technica ATR4700*?

Thanks.


1. Not necessarily, but you do pick up some sounds you thought weren't there before.

2. I never thought about using a microphone since most are into gaming headsets.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
Koss Porta Pro - 35$









-Comfort [4]
-Size: Average, Foldable, Portable
-Build Quality: Average, feels dinky, Resilient [5]
-Ease to Drive: No amp needed [2]
-Noise Isolating? Kinda hear the wife [4]
-Signature Sound: All around sound
-Opened back

The Porta Props emphasize bass and they both roll off highs. They're good for all around gaming as well. There's not many reviews on the porta pros, but are told to be a decent performer. Good news about them though, you can modify/upgrade the pads to HD414 pads for cheap, for better comfort and so forth. Just, most people over look them as they are ugly as all get out. People love these cans over at head-fi and they are excellent for people with glasses, as they fit well.

Bottom line: Warm, fun, no sound leaking, but no isolation. Might as well call them birth control they're so ugly.

I've had these babies for 4-5 years now. They sound great, the bass is pronounced and really do pretty decent with the highs. However, the cans are mounted on the headphones by a very small piece of plastic. This is very easily worn down upon normal use (cord gets snagged, poof!) and will eventually lead to them falling off quite a bit. While they sound great I wouldn't say they're very comfortable either. They REALLY press hard on your head, it keeps them in place but not something I like.

I replaced them with the Sennheiser PX100's. They don't have very distinct bass but the highs are better. They're a lot more comfortable and come in white or black.


----------



## justarealguy

bump?


----------



## DJ.BigBear

been a while since i've been to OCN..... never knew this thread is still alive


----------



## carl25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akeedthe*


how is the steelseries 5hv2 rated???
what signature sound would it handle? is it a good headphone for metal type music & gaming?


yea for gaming they are awesome, i can't comment on music but i haven't heard good things


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


been a while since i've been to OCN..... never knew this thread is still alive










Definitely is. Welcome back, haven't seen you in a while


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


been a while since i've been to OCN..... never knew this thread is still alive










it is, wanna help me add to it?


----------



## chinesekiwi

mmmm

Quote:



Things to Avoid

Inner Ear Modules [IEMS]


Not necessarily at all tbh.
If the IEM has fantastic imaging properties, it can be very good for gaming indeed.
I've tried the SoundMAGIC PL-50's as gaming IEMs and tbh, the imaging is obscene for the price. The only problem is the lack of resolution of soundstage compared against headphones. If it had that, I would be recommending the PL-50 for gaming over the AD700 
(and that's saying something). Also there is the E.D.G.E Acoustics GX400 which is an OEM Etymotic ER4P (known for accuracy) with a clip-on mic and in effect you are only paying $10 for that clip-on mic as the GX400 is only $10 more than the regular ER4P.


----------



## doggydogg

im looking for a gaming headset, this will be used strictly for gaming. Im interested in 5.1 surround headsets.

what do you recommend?

im not an audiophile, so i dont need studio quality sound; just something nice and bassy with decent quality.

the H5V2 seem to be popular for gaming, but i read they have little to no bass... ( i like a bit of bass)

cheers


----------



## ALiShaikh

Hey what do you guys say about the JVC RX-700? I heard they are the under $100 versions of the ATH-700s. I'll pick those up and post a review next week!


----------



## Steggy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALiShaikh*


Hey what do you guys say about the JVC RX-700? I heard they are the under $100 versions of the ATH-700s. I'll pick those up and post a review next week!


ad700's are under 100 dollars. 88 dollars last i checked on amazon..


----------



## Heady

What's your budget?

Whatever it is, you'd be best to stay away from "5.1" Headphones


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doggydogg* 
im looking for a gaming headset, this will be used strictly for gaming. Im interested in 5.1 surround headsets.

what do you recommend?

im not an audiophile, so i dont need studio quality sound; just something nice and bassy with decent quality.

the H5V2 seem to be popular for gaming, but i read they have little to no bass... ( i like a bit of bass)

cheers

The whole point of this thread is to stray people away from the junk that is 5.1 headsets. Read the OP.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ALiShaikh* 
Hey what do you guys say about the JVC RX-700? I heard they are the under $100 versions of the ATH-700s. I'll pick those up and post a review next week!

They are no where close to the AD700's. I'm not saying that's a bad thing, they're just two entirely different kinds of headphones.

The RX700's are going to be more bassy than the AD700's, but you sacrifice soundstaging for the bass (because they're a closed style headphone). The AD700's aren't going to be bassy out of the box without an amp, however once they burn in for a good amount of time and get hooked up to an amp, they produce a fair amount of bass for being an open pair of headphones. The AD700's just sound better, they have a wider soundstage than the RX700's and they're pretty much the most comfortable thing you will ever put on your ears.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ALiShaikh* 
Hey what do you guys say about the JVC RX-700? I heard they are the under $100 versions of the ATH-700s. I'll pick those up and post a review next week!

I have read they're a cheaper alternative to Audio Technica ATH-A900. However, having never tried the A900 myself, I can't exactly make that call.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steggy* 
ad700's are under 100 dollars. 88 dollars last i checked on amazon..

I do believe he was referring to the A700.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
They are no where close to the AD700's. I'm not saying that's a bad thing, they're just two entirely different kinds of headphones.

The RX700's are going to be more bassy than the AD700's, but you sacrifice soundstaging for the bass (because they're a closed style headphone). The AD700's aren't going to be bassy out of the box without an amp, however once they burn in for a good amount of time and get hooked up to an amp, they produce a fair amount of bass for being an open pair of headphones. The AD700's just sound better, they have a wider soundstage than the RX700's and they're pretty much the most comfortable thing you will ever put on your ears.

The AD700 isn't bassy even with an amp. Amplifiers don't drastically change the sound signature i.e. a HD595 isn't suddenly going to become a Denon D2000 with an amplifier. You can try EQing but you end up screwing up something else in the frequency spectrum if you do that.

The AD700 is a faster, clearer headphone than the RX700 but the lack of bass results in some songs sounding like they lack substance.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*


The AD700 isn't bassy even with an amp. Amplifiers don't drastically change the sound signature i.e. a HD595 isn't suddenly going to become a Denon D2000 with an amplifier. You can try EQing but you end up screwing up something else in the frequency spectrum if you do that.

The AD700 is a faster, clearer headphone than the RX700 but the lack of bass results in some songs sounding like they lack substance.


I know a Fiio E5 isn't anything to brag about, but it does help with bass.


----------



## xquisit

Great guide, and I will be purchasing the A700s!

Thanks!


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Great guide, and I will be purchasing the A700s!

Thanks!


FYI, they are quite big, but very comfy! There is very, very little bass tho, even with a FiiO E5 amp.


----------



## hubwub

Does anybody know any other alternatives to the Plantronics Audio Switcher?


----------



## I love xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


Does anybody know any other alternatives to the Plantronics Audio Switcher?


Also interested in this. Discontinued everywhere ;(


----------



## MDUK

The OP mentions avoiding 5.1 headphones with 5 drivers (didn't know there was such a thing?), but what about headphones that use HRTF (head-related transfer function) technology? The only ones that I know of are Razer Megalodon, although I am sure there must be others. Anyone have an opinion on HRTF technology in general? I find it very interesting and am curious how well it actually works.


----------



## Steggy

HRTF isn't a technology. it's just the name for how we can perceive sound in a 3d spacing due to delays and things. It's not a technology, it's just a science. So stereo headphones, and stereo headphones using DH technology, retain HRTF, while discrete 5.1 systems don't retain it.


----------



## MDUK

Sorry I don't know what you mean by DH technology? What makes HRTF not a technology? Surely if you apply a science to a working product it becomes a technology?

My understanding of these headphones are that they take a L/R audio signal, and process them through however many (five?) HRTF functions before merging these signals and delivering the sound through two speakers. The modification of the sound through these functions gives the effect of different speaker positions.

Am I misinformed? Do such headphones not exist?


----------



## Steggy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MDUK*


Sorry I don't know what you mean by DH technology? What makes HRTF not a technology? Surely if you apply a science to a working product it becomes a technology?

My understanding of these headphones are that they take a L/R audio signal, and process them through however many (five?) HRTF functions before merging these signals and delivering the sound through two speakers. The modification of the sound through these functions gives the effect of different speaker positions.

Am I misinformed? Do such headphones not exist?


that's what the DH(Dolby Headphone) technology does. It processes a 5.1 signal in a series of algorithms to create delays in 2 speaker headphones to make it sound like a surround sound headphone. That's what the megadolon has. But HRTF is honestly found in every stereo headphone, so just because one manufacturer talks about it doesn't make it a technology.


----------



## MDUK

So is there software than can do it on the PC end?


----------



## Luminouslight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MDUK*


So is there software than can do it on the PC end?


Many sound cards are capable of doing this. This is where you get EAX and other stuff, which can simulate 3d over 2 channels.


----------



## MDUK

I was under the impression that EAX has nothing to do with positional audio but just atmospheric sound effects to create a more realistic setting? What I would really like is a piece of software that you run, you say I want these speakers (emulated) here, here, here etc; and then it processes the two channel sound to create the effect. Obviously this would only work on headphones. Is there such a thing? If not, maybe I'll write it.


----------



## Steggy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MDUK*


I was under the impression that EAX has nothing to do with positional audio but just atmospheric sound effects to create a more realistic setting? What I would really like is a piece of software that you run, you say I want these speakers (emulated) here, here, here etc; and then it processes the two channel sound to create the effect. Obviously this would only work on headphones. Is there such a thing? If not, maybe I'll write it.


I have no idea of what you're talking about. I've seen a Foobar plugin where you can turn songs into virtual 5.1 for your stereo headphones. And USB soundcards, and other additional soundcards, posess virtual surround sound decoders in them...


----------



## ParamedicSamier

I just bought the Asus G73JH notebook and love it. But the sound coming from the 2 speakers are crap. I want to get 5.1 or even 7.1 but want to know what I might need. I was told to buy these (either one) Sound blaster USB or SIG USB 7.1

But my other question is if I bought one of those, how will I get the full 5.1 from a regular headset like the AKG 701

My thing is this: I just want to play online games and know where I am getting shot from, the whole reason for my need for 5.1 or 7.1


----------



## newt111

AFAIK you can't. You will need 5.1 headphones


----------



## the_xpert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ParamedicSamier*


I just bought the Asus G73JH notebook and love it. But the sound coming from the 2 speakers are crap. I want to get 5.1 or even 7.1 but want to know what I might need. I was told to buy these (either one) Sound blaster USB or SIG USB 7.1

But my other question is if I bought one of those, how will I get the full 5.1 from a regular headset like the AKG 701

My thing is this: I just want to play online games and know where I am getting shot from, the whole reason for my need for 5.1 or 7.1



Read the guide here. 5.1/7.1 headsets are gimmicks. Stay away. Read the guide for suggestions of good headphones like HD-555s or AD-ATH700s for gaming with a Zalman Clip on Mic


----------



## ParamedicSamier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_xpert*


Read the guide here. 5.1/7.1 headsets are gimmicks. Stay away. Read the guide for suggestions of good headphones like HD-555s or AD-ATH700s for gaming with a Zalman Clip on Mic


I read it over and over to see if I missed something but never was it mention whether or not you get the full SRS experience or not. That is all I care about is to know where bullets are coming from or to hear the birds that are chirping to the left behind me. That is what i wanted to know as a gamer.


----------



## the_xpert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ParamedicSamier*


I read it over and over to see if I missed something but never was it mention whether or not you get the full SRS experience or not. That is all I care about is to know where bullets are coming from or to hear the birds that are chirping to the left behind me. That is what i wanted to know as a gamer.


Yes you will definitely get positional audio from the headphones I had listed above. I am an avid gamer as well and highly recommend those sets. I could have sworn that this guide contained some information about 5.1/7.1 sets being gimmicks but I guess not. I can link you to some other threads if you let me search a little..

Edit: It is mentioned in the article.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


[/INDENT][/INDENT]
Things to Avoid
There are always bad things to avoid when making a purchase, this is the section where we discuss those bad things to avoid. Generally, they are gimmicks, or just wasting money. Other things aren't a waste of money, just not good for gaming with headphones.


> *USB Headphones*
> 
> USB Headphones are generally any type of headphones that use a USB connection rather than the standard 3.5mm jack connection. The upside that most people like to these gaming headphones is that it offers a simple, easy USB connection that is typically avalible in the front of their computer or via USB hub. The down sides? Well for starters, you're using the USB's simple onboard drivers to create the sound, not a good analog sound. Plus, the USB has tons of electronic interference when traveling through a hub with other USB signals. USB connections also cause issues by hogging up system resources to power the USB drivers. *Overall, the sound quality is just poor*. Use the USB connection if you must [computer spacing issues] but avoid this poor sound quality choice if possible.
> 
> *"5.1" or Multiple speaker Headphones*
> 
> Basically, the 5.1 is a gimmick. Take it from the audiophiles here, who have done side by side tests, that a good 50$ set of headphones will beat out a "5.1" set of headphones any day of the weak. Just because there are 5 drivers, does not mean positional audio will be better. *Typically, you're get 150% better sound quality and sound staging audio from standard stereo headsets than 5.1 headphones. *
> 
> *Things generally labled "GAMER"/"FPS"/"KILLER"*
> 
> This should be a "no brainer". Simply avoid products as such, do your research, and we'll be able to help you out. Sometimes items such as Sound Blaster OEM X-Fi cards for 60$ will perform as well as the X-Fi PLATINUM FATALITY THUNDER [email protected] card. Typically, anything geared towards gamers is being hyped up and is a gimmick. Read here, do research and over 90% of the time, performance and quality headphones will be from brands you've never heard of!
> 
> *Front Audio Ports*
> This one is a biggie, say not to front audio panels [I/O bays] or front audio jacks. Why? The reason being is that because you have many eletronic components working at the same time in your computer, running an unshield cable through it all will degrade the audio quality. The cables alone as extremely cheap/low quality, and will degrade the audio quality substantially. Due to the Front Audio Bays cables being unshielded, they're open to interference as well as the front audio jacks. Your best bet is to run audio DIRECTLY from the sound card/sound jack in the back of your pc. Cable doesn't fit that long? Buy an extension cable. Switch between speakers and headphones? We'll discuss that at a later point and time.
> 
> *Inner Ear Modules*
> IEM's are excellent headphones, and have they're place, mobility. But what they provide for isolation and analytical listening, they lack in soundstaging, heavily. If you're gonna spend some coin on some cans, be sure to pick up a full set of cans, no earbuds/IEMS.


Overall you want clarity in a pair of gaming headphones, soundstaging, and not one frequency that drowns out the rest of the frequencies, but some have btter signature sounds than others [warmer, more foward, analytical, dry, fun, crisp, etc]. The Next part of our guide will help you make your decision.


----------



## ParamedicSamier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_xpert*


Yes you will definitely get positional audio from the headphones I had listed above. I am an avid gamer as well and highly recommend those sets. I could have sworn that this guide contained some information about 5.1/7.1 sets being gimmicks but I guess not. I can link you to some other threads if you let me search a little..

Edit: It is mentioned in the article.


I see ok thanks. Last question can you give me some advice on the best USB sound card. I get some many mixed reviews it is hard to decide. Also what headset you think would go great. And lets just say price is no limit just so I can get an idea of what is out there. And thank you again for the fast response and help.


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ParamedicSamier*


I see ok thanks. Last question can you give me some advice on the best USB sound card. I get some many mixed reviews it is hard to decide. Also what headset you think would go great. And lets just say price is no limit just so I can get an idea of what is out there. And thank you again for the fast response and help.


I hear good things on the Creative one you linked and also this Steelseries Siberia card. The Siberia supports 3D-positional game play. So I would check it out. First test your headphones without a soundcard, then test it with the soundcard and see if it makes a difference. You can always just send it back.

A lot of OCN'ers go with the Audio-Technica ATH-AD700 or ATH-A700 headphones. Depends if you want open back or closed back. (Check the OP in this thread for that info.)

You can sometimes find them used in the Sale section too.


----------



## ParamedicSamier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kRze.baLLiN!* 
I hear good things on the Creative one you linked and also this Steelseries Siberia card. The Siberia supports 3D-positional game play. So I would check it out. First test your headphones without a soundcard, then test it with the soundcard and see if it makes a difference. You can always just send it back.

A lot of OCN'ers go with the Audio-Technica ATH-AD700 or ATH-A700 headphones. Depends if you want open back or closed back. (Check the OP in this thread for that info.)

You can sometimes find them used in the Sale section too.

Yeah I am looking for Closed back I guess. There are just so many. I looked up the item you told me, now I am debating. Same with the headset man so many to choice from. Like I said just want the greatest sound possible. Dont really want to spend a boat load.


----------



## ParamedicSamier

Ok my final thing to ask before I buy. Sennheiser HD-595 Premier Headphone or Audio Technica ATH-AD700 Open-air Dynamic Audiophile Headphones. (or if something better for below $200)

and for USB sound card Creative Labs SB1090 USB Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Audio System or SteelSeries Siberia USB Soundcard.

thanks you all again for all your input.


----------



## Mr. Davis

I bought the Audio Technica ATH-AD700 Open-air Dynamic Audiophile Headphones a couple of weeks ago. Its taken my gaming experience to a whole new level. I'm hearing sounds now that I could never hear with my Logitech Z-5500 speakers.

Now if I could only find an audio switch. Something that will let go from my Z-5500 Speakers to my ATH-AD700 headset.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Steggy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_xpert*


Yes you will definitely get positional audio from the headphones I had listed above. I am an avid gamer as well and highly recommend those sets. I could have sworn that this guide contained some information about 5.1/7.1 sets being gimmicks but I guess not. I can link you to some other threads if you let me search a little..

Edit: It is mentioned in the article.


Some of the things in the article I disagree with. I just believe it is simply dated. As far as 5.1 goes, I got the chance to test out the Turtle Beach HPX with the HPA2 amplifier attachment, which turns it into a 5.1 headset. The HPX itself has a pretty nice full sound when used with stereo connections in gaming, and when you use it as a surround sound headset, the quality doesn't really diminish. What I will admit to, is that if done properly, true 5.1 can be successful, but I honestly get just as much directional positioning with the HPX with stereo, or the HPX with virtual 5.1 with a DH decoder as I do with the discrete 5.1 of the hpa2. I mean, you don't really have drivers behind you in the headset, so it's like...I don't find the discrete 5.1 of the hpa 2 to be terrible, but I just don't see the point of choosing it over virtual 5.1 unless I can save money or somethin. And the other problem is that the HPA 2 is the only headset to demonstrate any semblence of success with it. Tritton Axpro, Ax360, vibras 5.1, etc. etc., all fall under the stigma of shoving 10mm drivers into the ear cups and just producing a muddled sound.

Also, IEM's can have a nice soundstage if you get a good enough pair. You'll just end up spending more to get the same performance as some popular full sized headphones.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Hi everyone, heres a list I made for a different forum that I think some people may find useful.

The list was made for gaming and music listening.

~$10-49 range - Sennheiser HD 201s or 202s or 205s

The HD 201s are going to be your cheapest headphones for around $15-20.

The HD 202s are going to be a tad bit more by around $5, but they have a better bass overall.

The HD 205s are going to be better overall than the 201/2, but a heavier price comes with that.

~$50-79 range - Shure SRH240 or Sony MDR-V6

The SRH240s are going to be your $50-55 range headphones, these have a nice deep bass to them and overall great quality for the price. Youre just not gonna beat these headphones for $50.

The MDR-V6 are going to be in the area of $65-75 range. These are known for their quality and being monitoring headphones. The soundstage is really nice on these. They have a great reputation in the recording industry for their sound. These also have a coiled cord.

~$80-99 range - Shure SRH440 or Ultrasone HFI-450 or Sennheiser HD280 or Audio Technica ATH-AD700(Open) Denon AH-D1001

The SRH440s cans are the higher end model of the SRH240s. The SRH440s has a extended frequency response and a much more balanced response. It also has removable cable, this enables you to replace the cord if broken.

The HD280 is another popular set of headphones. I personally own these, but I got them for $10







. They have a very subtle bass, not enough to overwhelm other noises, but enough for someone who likes some bass. The frequency is very nice as well. Another feature is everything is replaceable on the headphone. They also have a nice soundstage on them. These also have a coiled cord on them, which I love, as they dont get tangled.

The ATH-AD700 are the only open pair of headphones on my list for one reason: They have an amazing soundstage. They out due the HD555s and even higher priced headphones. I dont usually recommend open headphones for gaming, as theres problems with outside noise and noise leaking from the headphones. But since these headphones have one of the best soundstages around and for the price, they had to be on this list. So if you dont have any problems with outside noise or with noise being leaked, these might just be for you.

The AH-D1001 headphones are just plainly the best headphones so far listed. They have a great soundstage and along with that great sound quality. Denon is known for being a HQ sound maker.

~$100-130 range - Audio Technica ATH-A700 or or M-Audio Audio-Technica ATH-M50

The ATH-A700s are just awesome headphones. They have an excellent soundstage, one that rivals the AD700s, but since they are closed, they arent as good in terms of soundstage that is, but extremely close. The sound quality is where the A700s destroy the AD700s though. Very little bass, but when the bass is present you will enjoy it. These headphones are very comfortable, the wing design on them also on the AD700s, basically make the cans float on your head. These are price for about $115-120. Ill also add, these things are BiGG ;o, Im talking, I cant find anything to describe them big, so look at a video for reference. If you like bass in your gaming, music or w/e these next two may be for you.

The Studiophile Q40s are going to be for people who love quality and want some good, noticeable bass in their sound. These also have a detachable cord, they are good headphones for traveling. The Q40s are also known DJ cans. You can find them for around $119. These also are coiled.

The ATH-M50s are another great pair of headphones with bass and quality. These headphones have won many, many awards and are used by popular DJs every where. They come in straight or coiled cords. I plan on making these my next pair of closed headphones.

For more details on these headphones, I recommend reading a few reviews both professionally and from consumers like on youtube. Just for pointing out the obvious that some may have missed, THESE headphones listed improve in quality the higher the price goes.

I can guarantee you these will perform better in every category then any gaming headset.

If you feel I left something out go ahead and say something, but Im pretty positive I havnt







. Also, I realize open headphones have better soundstages, but I pointed out above details on this.

BTW, I kept these reviews short and brief, while trying to point out their main features.


----------



## sugiik

is zalman mic dosen't has on/off switch ? i can't find any on mine.....


----------



## DJ.BigBear

no it doesn't have power switch


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugiik*


is zalman mic dosen't has on/off switch ? i can't find any on mine.....


Any mic will work, a decent boom mic would be good.


----------



## manchesterutd81

I see so many great options.. but i dont see anyone making a claim for the best gaming set... one with great cans and a great mic?
Especially top of the line $100 or more cans?

Anyone have any picks?

thanks
josh


----------



## Simca

the /threads of the audio section


----------



## Fares

Hi, guys!

I see you know this and that about headphones. I'm interested what you will recommend to me. I know there is a pretty GOOD guide on the 1st page but whatever - I want to read your thoughts anyway.

I currently own ASUS XONAR D1 sound card and Razer Charcharias headset. There is a NOTICEABLE difference compared to my old setup - on-board sound card and Philips SPH2500 headphones. The thing is I have REALLY sensitive ears and I can really tell the difference when I hear things. I want some classy headphones. Carcharias are good but just that - good. I don't just love bass - I adore it. So I want the headphones to really produce some nice, deep, clear etc., etc. bass. I'm basicly a gamer but I use headphones for everything - games, movies, music(FLAC). I'm looking for closed ones.

So what would you recommend me starting from cheap and going to not so cheap?

Thanks!


----------



## wasbo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
Does anybody know any other alternatives to the Plantronics Audio Switcher?

I would like to know as well


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wasbo* 
I would like to know as well

And as would I lol. I desperately need one.


----------



## wasbo

I'm just wondering..would something like this work?
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...1&Sku=B20-9592


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wasbo* 
I'm just wondering..would something like this work?
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...1&Sku=B20-9592

Well in a way it would, but sound would just be going to both sources, but you would still be unplugging or turning something off.


----------



## biltong

Read through your guide, really nice









I'm looking at those HD201s, purely for gaming, but would they be fine with my onboard sound? Take into account that anything here is double the price there :/


----------



## Signapez

Hi everybody, I'm new to this forum. But I'm not here to really introduce myself. My reason for being here is that I'm looking for a good pair of headphones/headset mainly for gaming. I'd prefer them to be circumaural and have a HEADband. The Logitech G330's I'm using now don't really do their job very well with the behind-the-head thing.
Let's say 90% gaming, 9% movies & videos and 1% music.
I've been looking all over the net for some good ones that work with onboard sound of a laptop. I'd like to have a pair which enables me to pinpoint the location of my enemies and such. Either it be stereo or multiple speakers per earcup, i don't care. As long as i can tell where the gunshots and footsteps come from.
If anyone could give me some suggestions on what headphone/headset would fit me, feel free to reply. Oh, also I don't want to go over €80 ($100 somewhere)
Thanks in advance








Quick edit: Open or Closed ear design doesn't really matter, as long as my mom can't hear me in the next room, it's good.
From what i've read up untill now, a pair of AD700's would suit me best, if only they were cheaper in europe =(


----------



## Dalamar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Signapez*


From what i've read up untill now, a pair of AD700's would suit me best, if only they were cheaper in europe =(


The JVC RX clones supposedly use the same drivers as AT's and are highly praised. Haven't personally heard them, but they're certainly cheaper if europe carries them.


----------



## Signapez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Signapez* 
From what i've read up untill now, a pair of AD700's would suit me best, if only they were cheaper in europe =(

I was just thinking... do the AD700's or JVC HARX700 give any 3D/surround sound? I'm using onboard audio from my laptop so...


----------



## Dalamar

Pretty much all headphones except maybe for in ear ones and some crappy ones provide the illusion of surround, and the 5.1 ones are a gimmick.

True surround can only come from a proper speaker setup, which is quite costly and space consuming. (Logitech doesn't count as proper.)


----------



## Signapez

Thanks for the quick replies Dalamar
Currently I'm still doubting between these 5 models:
*-*Creative Fatal1ty USB Gaming Headset HS-1000 (€50-60)
*-*SteelSeries SteelSound 5H v2 + 7.1 USB (€80-90)
*-*Creative SoundBlaster Arena Surround (€70-80)
*-*Cyber Snipa 5.1 Headset (€65-75)
*-*JVC HA-RX700 (having trouble finding an online shop that ships them to Belgium...) + Zalman Mic
*-*Sennheiser HD201/HD201 G4me (if there's any difference?) + Zalman mic (both for €37)

All I really want is to have *good positioning* audio for my fps games. Sound quality is also important, but i'm not an audiophile, so they don't have to be the highest-end quality.
PS: Very nice OP, contains some good infos


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Signapez*


Thanks for the quick replies Dalamar
Currently I'm still doubting between these 5 models:
*-*Creative Fatal1ty USB Gaming Headset HS-1000 (â‚¬50-60)
*-*SteelSeries SteelSound 5H v2 + 7.1 USB (â‚¬80-90)
*-*Creative SoundBlaster Arena Surround (â‚¬70-80)
*-*Cyber Snipa 5.1 Headset (â‚¬65-75)
*-*JVC HA-RX700 (having trouble finding an online shop that ships them to Belgium...) + Zalman Mic
*-*Sennheiser HD201 + Zalman mic (both for â‚¬37)

All I really want is to have *good positioning* audio for my fps games. Sound quality is also important, but i'm not an audiophile, so they don't have to be the highest-end quality.
PS: Very nice OP, contains some good infos










Really should stray away from ANY usb headset, I can attest for the HD201's being absolutly amazing in everything I've tried them, if you get those they are a gateway drug into Audiophilism, I'm already allocating incoming money for some high quality cans and a much better sound card.


----------



## Signapez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 
Really should stray away from ANY usb headset

I don't really see why... I have the Logitech G330's now (with USB dongle) and i can say that they sound a LOT better with the usb dongle than if you just use the 3.5mm jacks right into your computer.
Also, do those HD 201's really really really give positioning audio for my fps games?


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Signapez*


I don't really see why... I have the Logitech G330's now (with USB dongle) and i can say that they sound a LOT better with the usb dongle than if you just use the 3.5mm jacks right into your computer.
Also, do those HD 201's really really really give positioning audio for my fps games?










USB's add quiet a bit of distortion, I noticed this befor eI got my 201's on my roomates Astros, I tried it's 3.5 and it's usb and the USB sounded terrible in comparison. Maybe it's just those phones as a bad expample.

Oh and the 201's have been a dream, I can't explain how much I enjoy them. Sound stage is okay, not the best, and I will admit the A40 are better but the A40's are open back and $300 headphones. While the 595's which more MLG pro's use then the Astros are suppposed the be better still.


----------



## Signapez

Thanks for all the replies. I'm convinced the HD201's give great sound and all, but what i really want to know is if they give me the surround feeling I need to pinpoint the location of enemies in fps. I'm using onboard sound of my laptop, so no fancy soundcard or anything. My laptop has "High Definition Audio" with all integrated stuff.


----------



## WTHbot

Haha, were using different terms.

Sound Stage = Surround sound.

Basically the better the sound stage the closer they are to actual surround sound coming from 5.1 or 7.1's.

The best Ive personally heard came from those 555's I used a few weeks ago, and even if I couldn't try them out in a game BUT I could clearly pick out which side the bass guitar and the lead guitar stood in relation to the mics. I can do a similar thing now as well with my 201's.

Open back Headphones generally have better soundstage by the way.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


Haha, were using different terms.

Sound Stage = Surround sound.


That isn't the same at all. Sound stage refers to how we perceive the distance, size and other characteristics of audio, not whether it is surround.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


That isn't the same at all. Sound stage refers to how we perceive the distance, size and other characteristics of audio, not whether it is surround.


Sorta not what I really wanted to say. There's surround sound by default but the larger the sound stage the more like the sound is being produced in a dark roomwith the source, so of it's a band then it's just you and the band, nothing else soaking up the nuances, even the smallest of sounds will reach your ears.

Good example is I was going back through Ayreon's "The Human Equation" and I noticed I could could pick up when they breathed, I was grinding on aion at the time. Yes it was a mindless task but I've heard that cd a million times and never picked that up, especially while all the layers they use for it. I mean your talking about 3-6 singers in a song and about 7 instruments at any given time.


----------



## thiru

You can find the AD700 for around 80 euro on ebay from a pro seller named gadgetbliss. It's based in Australia but they ship from several places in the world.


----------



## Signapez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
You can find the AD700 for around 80 euro on ebay from a pro seller named gadgetbliss. It's based in Australia but they ship from several places in the world.

Found the guy, but price is over €100.. meaning out of my budget
@WTHbot So you're saying HD201's will tell me where the enemies are in let's say COD:MW2 with just my onboard sound?


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Signapez*


Found the guy, but price is over â‚¬100.. meaning out of my budget
@WTHbot So you're saying HD201's will tell me where the enemies are in let's say COD:MW2 with just my onboard sound?


I'd say so, I was using them in the Metal Of Honor beta a few weeks back and they did great. Definitely giving me a better understanding of the sounds I did hear, even the ones I shouldn't have.


----------



## Signapez

Another thing I wanted to ask about are external/laptop sound cards, but maybe this ain't the right thread for it. It would be nice to give some suggestions to my parents what i would like for xmas y'know ^^. (But hell, if the X-Fi Go! is any good, it might just tuck in my 80â‚¬ budget with the HD201's







.) A soundcard might be just the thing. Redirect me if I'm posting in the wrong thread here.
PS: Thanks for the replies and the infos


----------



## Dalamar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Signapez* 
Another thing I wanted to ask about are external/laptop sound cards, but maybe this ain't the right thread for it. It would be nice to give some suggestions to my parents what i would like for xmas y'know ^^. (But hell, if the X-Fi Go! is any good, it might just tuck in my 80â‚¬ budget with the HD201's







.) A soundcard might be just the thing. Redirect me if I'm posting in the wrong thread here.
PS: Thanks for the replies and the infos









Used EMU0404. (~$100)
New price isn't really worth it unless you're using balanced for some reason.

Definitely better measurements than the snakeoil chinese dacs, and it's aimed at studios not audiophools.


----------



## Signapez

Ok, i found this:
-Sennheiser HD201 (€25)
-Zalman Mic (€5.5)
-Asus Xonar U1 (€61)
(Transport €6.5)
All together = €98 ($124)
Good deal? Am I buying quality?
Gimme your opinions please. If you happen to find something similar for cheaper, let me know







(I live in Belgium... for transport etc.)


----------



## WTHbot

I'd say wait on getting a sound card, Onboard sound isn't as bad as most people make it out to be, and the more you spend the less you get. If it sounds good to you then keep your onboard.

The best thing to look for in low budget audio set ups transparency. You want no audible artifiacts, and for the most part onboard sound will provide that. Your not dealing with lossless audio here, and even if you were the 201's are not going to demostrate it well enough for the sound card to make a difference.

I say wait for your next upgrade to go for a sound card and go with just an Asus Xonar DX. That way you get an upgrade without wasting to much extra money.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


I'd say wait on getting a sound card, Onboard sound isn't as bad as most people make it out to be, and the more you spend the less you get. If it sounds good to you then keep your onboard.


Depends on what you have. If you use $10 earbuds, then onboard and a Xonar will sound the same. Use a Â£150 pair of Ultrasones and you'll hate the onboard.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Depends on what you have. If you use $10 earbuds, then onboard and a Xonar will sound the same. Use a Â£150 pair of Ultrasones and you'll hate the onboard.


Yeah I ninja'd that in, Were talking about HD201's while still good I doubt they would see THAT much improvement.

Just watched a video on audio myths and I couldn't hear the difference between the professional recording equipment and the $25 soundblaster.


----------



## Signapez

Thanks for the advice.
One last question... will these senn's give me better comfort and/or sound that my Logitech G330's?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 
I say wait for your next upgrade to go for a sound card and go with just an Asus Xonar DX. That way you get an upgrade without wasting to much extra money.

You sure a PCIe card will fit in a laptop? XD


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Signapez*


Thanks for the advice.
One last question... will these senn's give me better comfort and/or sound that my Logitech G330's?
*
You sure a PCIe card will fit in a laptop? XD*


Totally forgot it was a laptop. . .

I'm not familiar with external sound cards to be honest.

Oh and I wear my senns 4-7 hours a day while I work, love them and even for breaks they get loud enough to do shoulder listening.


----------



## Signapez

OMG! Just as i was gonna press the "buy" button for my senn's + mic i find a JVC HARX700 on amazon.de !
The only problem here is that i can't order a zalman mic with it coz the mics don't ship to belgium, but the headphone does.
They got some Hama mics, but i got bad experience with Hama, so I'm not going to buy that crap anymore. Any suggestions =( ?
I wish I lived in USA, much cheaper and easier...I'm going CRAZY!
Quick edit: the JVC's are €42


----------



## pgmoney

ok here is the situation and my dilema seeking "sound" advice pun intended.

I use my headset for 90% gaming and ventrilo/ts3 9% movies and 1% music

I currently own the plantronics 377 which I enjoy the sound of them great bass and highs good directional in fps etc.. plus they was cheap. I have been useing plantronic for 3 years now from game com 1 up to these 377 game coms.

I got a new corsair 800D case to replace my CM HAF 932 case and always used CM cases front audio jacks no problem. with the corsair nothing but high pitch squeals and corsair has no fix. so I asked for help in the audio section and was recommended to get X-FI GO usb card. worked ok few days amplified sound ok but I get sounds that are not natural compared to what I was useing before with same hardware. basically i think the x-fi go is just a amplified usb card and sounds bleh.

the reason I didn't use the headset on the back ports is the cord is only 6.5 feet and to short, however i did hook it up and was neevr able to get the sound clarity and loudness that i got useing the front audio ports before. (maybe i need to tweak more?) don't make sense front islouder then rear onboard.

so instead of paying out alot of money for headset extensions I am looking to see if there is a headset with as good of quality as the plantronics or better with a 9-10 feet cord. also any advice why my realtek onboard is not putting out same sound in back as it did on front jacks.

now for headsets i don't want to spend much, and i know back ports are supposed to be better so i was looking at these as i can exchange my x-fi go card for them at my bestbuy where i bought the card: what are your thoughts on this headset vs. plantronics 377 and is there anything else BB carries for $100 or less that would be better?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Razer+-+...dset&cp=1&lp=9

vs. what i got:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Plantron...dset&cp=1&lp=4

i just want to fix my audio issues and found the x-fi go not to be the fix and i need cord to be long enough, i like my plantronics alot and they fit very well.
thanks for any help or advice here.


----------



## Signapez

I use my headphones/headset for the same things as you do. Currently have a Logitech G330, but they aren't comfortable.
A lot of people on this forum will tell you to stay away from anything that has "gaming" in it's name (read the OP)
I don't speak out of experience but these were the headphones that people recommended me:
-Sennheiser HD201 ($20-30 somewhere)
-Audio Technica ATH-AD700 ($90-100 somewhere)
-JVC HA-RX700 ($30-40)
-You'll find some more on the OP
These things don't have a mic attached to them though so you'll probably have to get some clip-on mic like the one from Zalman.
All i wrote is actually also in the OP, but whatever.
GL in your search


----------



## pgmoney

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Signapez* 
I use my headphones/headset for the same things as you do. Currently have a Logitech G330, but they aren't comfortable.
A lot of people on this forum will tell you to stay away from anything that has "gaming" in it's name (read the OP)
I don't speak out of experience but these were the headphones that people recommended me:
-Sennheiser HD201 ($20-30 somewhere)
-Audio Technica ATH-AD700 ($90-100 somewhere)
-JVC HA-RX700 ($30-40)
-You'll find some more on the OP
These things don't have a mic attached to them though so you'll probably have to get some clip-on mic like the one from Zalman.
All i wrote is actually also in the OP, but whatever.
GL in your search

thanks but a fixed mic is a must and i get great sound out of my plantronics regardless of if they say gaming or not, now creative fatality brand that is different story those are garbage.


----------



## Signapez

You may wanna try G330. The sound is good imho (a lot better than my speakers), but the comfort of them is below my standards. They start hurting after 30-60mins of wearing them. I wouldn't recommend them, but you can add them to your comparelist if you want.


----------



## TwwIX

I need a new headset, guys. I had my Plantronics 367 for a bit over two years now. There's nothing wrong with the sound quality but the design of the frame is pretty flimsy and it's starting to fall apart. I had to super glue it a few times.

I need something more durable. As for the budget. $60 or less.

Thanks.


----------



## thiru

I love how this guide is about not buying headsets but half the people who ask for advice say they still want one.

Anyway am I the only one to notice that the OP has the description for the AD700 and A700 mixed up?


----------



## TwwIX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
I love how this guide is about not buying headsets but half the people who ask for advice say they still want one.

Anyway am I the only one to notice that the OP has the description for the AD700 and A700 mixed up?

"Guide to Gaming Headphones\\Headsets."

Unlike you, i can read.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwwIX* 
"Guide to Gaming Headphones\\Headsets."

Unlike you, i can read.

_Unlike you_, I can read more than the shiny title in a guide and actually read the content. There are not headsets recommended in this guide. If you want a headset and are not the least interested in hearing about what headphones have to offer, this thread isn't for you.


----------



## whizod

Hey, just read this thread and was wondering where I can find the Plantronics Audio Switcher for purchase? it seems to be discontinued... or something similar if possible. I'm from Canada and just purchased a auzentech x-plosion, I thought this was a perfect solution.


----------



## ZAKOH

I would like to disagree with some things in the original guide to gaming headphones. The way the guide is written, it seems like the most obvious cheap headphones to pick for under $40 or so is Sennheiser HD201. In fact, I just did this, and now that I have my HD201, I wouldn't recommend these headphones. The sound is pretty good (though, I wish it could be a little louder) but the comfort is terrible. The cushions are really thin and the ears will always touch the hard plastic that covers the drivers. If you listen to these for more than one hour, it may become painful. I have normal sized ears and I have been having this problem. My mom borrowed these headphones to watch a movie and also experienced discomfort when using them for too long. As for sound quality, they're pretty good, though I don't know if I would go as far as to claim that these are the best under-$75 headphones one can buy. The same Portapro mentioned in the guide has much better comfort and pretty good sound quality. The surround sound does feel to be fuller and better with HD201, so I would give it preference for playing games, if it actually was comfortable for longer sessions.

So now I wonder, is there a set of full size headphones like HD201 but more comfortable? Does HD555 mentioned in this guide have any comfort issues?

Thanks.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZAKOH* 
So now I wonder, is there a set of full size headphones like HD201 but more comfortable? Does HD555 mentioned in this guide have any comfort issues?

Thanks.

This question is completely subjective, I can wear HD201's( mine) for hours( I wore them all day once.)


----------



## thiru

I found the HD201s to be uncomfortable aftter an hour or so too. The AD700s are like it but with a bit less bass, better quality and sound stage and also much more comfortable.


----------



## Keipi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwwIX* 
I need a new headset, guys. I had my Plantronics 367 for a bit over two years now. There's nothing wrong with the sound quality but the design of the frame is pretty flimsy and it's starting to fall apart. I had to super glue it a few times.

I need something more durable. As for the budget. $60 or less.

Thanks.

I would suggest the Creative Fatal1ty Gaming Headset (The cheapest one in the series) it's far below your budget but I just bought my second one after my cats decided to completley destroy the cable, I used the first one for 2 years with no problems. Great sound quality and the microphone is great aswell.

My cats ruined the cable on the second one aswell, just on one position so I was able to solder it back together and worked fine after.

Bad things would be... In the first week/few days that you use it, its very uncomfortable after several hours. But after that start you wont feel it even when using it a whole day.
The microphone that can go in and out is annoying sometimes because it only goes in one way (There's a small bump wich makes sure its locked in place.)
The cables are weak, and the build quality is very good but it feels like it will break if you drop it once. (Even tho it doesnt.)


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keipi* 
I would suggest the Creative Fatal1ty Gaming Headset (The cheapest one in the series) it's far below your budget but I just bought my second one after my cats decided to completley destroy the cable, I used the first one for 2 years with no problems. Great sound quality and the microphone is great aswell.

You're a brave soul for posting that here


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

What about the Razer Megalodon? I heard it was a nice headset. Is the 7.1 surround really a gimmick in that? I know about the other headphones now but I heard the Razer Megalodon was really good.


----------



## Yin&Yang

Thanks for the awesome guide phospholipid purchased Sennheiser HD201 headset it's awesome


----------



## un-nefer

I know a lot of you call them a "gimmick", but for gaming, I'll take the Roccat Kave 5.1 or Medusa NX 5.1 gaming headset over similar priced 2.0 headphones any day of the week


----------



## Domino

I THINK WE SHOULD HAVE A THREAD LIKE THIS ABOUT SPEAKERS AS WELL.

I actually ended up going with the HD555s when I got my new rig and for the price I paid for them (I could have gotten them for 130CAD, but they had to be special ordered) I'm not impressed. Although the mids are by far the best I've heard in headphones (which are compared to cans around the 10-90CAD price range), the lack of bass and too defined highs, even when amplified and modded to the 595s, just sounds...decent (I actually found the overall experience with the HD212s to be better - even for rock music). Although they do sound decent in rock music, the lack of a close back really takes away from being immerse in your sound - requiring you to up the volume and hurt your ears due to too much sound escaping.

The biggest let down for these phones is the bass performance. It can play a low frequency, but it can't make a low frequency sound "good" without popping at loud dBs mixed with highs.

Would I recommend them to someone else? Not at all, they really take away from the gaming experience.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer* 
What about the Razer Megalodon? I heard it was a nice headset. Is the 7.1 surround really a gimmick in that? I know about the other headphones now but I heard the Razer Megalodon was really good.

It all depends how you create the surround sound. I noticed that if it is done on 2 drivers, with the soundcard actually processing 7.1 channels from the game itself, it does sound very nice. However, to have surround sound generated via an encoder or from a 2 channel audio source it takes away from the sound.

When I turned on the 3d effect on the x-fi chip, forced windows and games to put out 7.1 channels, I was able to percisly tell the difference between speakers on my headphones. It actually really helped in gaming in percision. However, it did take a bit away from the overall sound quality, especially when listening to music.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I would like to see the reviews in the OP's expanded a bit, and also the prices updated... Maybe some of the unofficial links of reviews by members could be inserted under the appropriate headphones mini reviews.

The guide is great as is, but could use to be refreshed.


----------



## toast3d

any thoughts on the ASUS Xense SC combo w/ sennheiser pc 350's???


----------



## EmMure

the op need's to be updated as alot of that info is not completely true


----------



## blur510

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Domino*


I THINK WE SHOULD HAVE A THREAD LIKE THIS ABOUT SPEAKERS AS WELL.


Start a new thread for speakers then.. I have the senn hd555. The M50 is much better for gaming as it has more bass.


----------



## boondoks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blur510*


Start a new thread for speakers then.. I have the senn hd555. The M50 is much better for gaming as it has more bass.


I think there needs to be a distinction drawn between the two intended uses for gaming headphones - immersion and competition.

For competitive/strategic play, you will almost always want an open headphone with great soundstage. AD700s are usually considered one of the best (and most cost-effective) options for gaming, precisely because of its impressive soundstage. Positioning is superb, and that is the most important aspect of a competitive gaming headphone. That is also why the HD555 is recommended for gaming. For this use, a set like the AD700 will be superior to "5.1 / 7.1" gaming headsets.

For immersion gaming, most players are focused either on SP content or aren't playing FPS games competitively. If you're playing SC2 or the STALKER campaign, a focus on immersion (ie. overall SQ, some bass, etc.) will be far more important than positional audio. Thus, for immersion you will find closed headphones are worthy options (unlike for competitive play), and the quality of stereo headphones will again be worth the investment.

Thus, for the quoted text above, the m50s are a nice option for someone looking for an immersion headphone, but the weak soundstage means it will be quite poor as a competitive set.


----------



## ZAKOH

I had been very satisfied with my modded Koss KSC75. Unmodded KSC75 is pretty good, but decidedly clumsy to wear. You absolutely have to experiment with bending the metal ear hinges to achieve any sort of resemblance of comfort. The KSC75's driver itself is excellent, especially given its $15-$20 price. Even then, because the headphones do not press firmly against the ears, there may be a perception of weak bass.

However, you can easily do a headband mod. You can see several options on this web page: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/...-head-band-mod

I myself did a mod similar to the one on the last picture (http://i44.tinypic.com/1zx8ea8.jpg). I bought a pair of vintage 90s phones from a used computer parts store, for 3 bucks, threw away the attached drivers, then pushed the KSC75 into the sockets, after removing the clumsy hinges and cutting away a small strip of the gray plastic near socket area.

The result is audiophile quality headphone for just $20. It's so good that I stopped using my Koss Portapro unless I am in the gym, where Portapros seem like a better match because of their portability and headband with an extremely firm fit. Comfort is excellent. The headband is lightweight and applies the minimum necessary amount of pressure to the ears, unlike the Portapros, which IMHO apply too much pressure to either ears or head, or both. (I am very sensitive about ear pressure because I often wear glasses.) I can now wear my KSC75s for five hours in a row and forget I have them on. The sound signature is the same as the unmodded KSC75 but you feel more bass because of tighter fit. All in all, this setup seems better than the old good Portapro. Portapros have good sound, among the best for the price, but once you compare side by side with KSC75, Portapro's highs seem slightly less detailed than in KSC75 and Portapro's bass seems borderline overwhelming, somewhat boomy and muddy. KSC75s seem like more balanced headphones. I use them often for FPS gaming, like Urban Terror with iKalizer, and I am getting decent directional sound effects with these. Totally recommended in the under $70 price range. I'd consider buying something else only if I was going to spend enough money to afford something like Grado SR80i or Sennheiser HD555.


----------



## Aden Florian

This needs a bump, and perhaps an update?

EDIT: Just remembered it's a sticky...should show up in the live stream though.


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian;11843723*
> This needs a bump, and perhaps an update?
> 
> EDIT: Just remembered it's a sticky...should show up in the live stream though.


It could prolly use a nice revamp!


----------



## Pieiam

Alessandro MS1-s are good for the price.

Maybe add an earphones section?


----------



## Domino

Just a comment on the USB. Usually some USB headphones have an overall decent sound card that matches or beats onboard. Onboard is also experienced to a large mass of noise by my understanding. At least with USB you are exposed to less internal interfering from the internal componenets.

some USB soundcards (in the USB headphone) can also generate higher/better sound through software enhancements. I dunno, might just be something to point out.


----------



## bullsy

The Plantronic's Audio Switcher has been deactivated on Newegg and I can't find anything comparable.

(About to checkout at Newegg and I wanted to add them in my basket.)


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullsy;11906217*
> The Plantronic's Audio Switcher has been deactivated on Newegg and I can't find anything comparable.
> 
> (About to checkout at Newegg and I wanted to add them in my basket.)


I just ordered this: 




Hopefully it works!


----------



## Aden Florian

Bought the K702's again, but this time with the FiiO E7+E9! The amp gets here today.

EDIT: Oops, thought this was headphone club.


----------



## bodosko

Hi all.

I mostly listen to loud music while playing warcraft 3 with very low sound and chatting on Skype. So I need a good headphone for music.
But I play FPS games seriously too like CS, so the headphone have to be good in audio positioning too.
I would say I need a headphone 70% for music purposes and 30% for games.
I listen to all Metal derivatives







like Heavy Metal, Metalcore, Hardcore, and Rock Punk/Pop Rock as well.

Im considering to buy a HD555 with Zalman clip mic, and need your opinion.
Im curently using my onboard Realtek card. I heard that for headphones like this, I would need a better card like a Xonar or X-fi.
What you guys have to say?









Thanks for the good guide ;D


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodosko;11993203*
> Hi all.
> 
> I mostly listen to loud music while playing warcraft 3 with very low sound and chatting on Skype. So I need a good headphone for music.
> But I play FPS games seriously too like CS, so the headphone have to be good in audio positioning too.
> I would say I need a headphone 70% for music purposes and 30% for games.
> I listen to all Metal derivatives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like Heavy Metal, Metalcore, Hardcore, and Rock Punk/Pop Rock as well.
> 
> Im considering to buy a HD555 with Zalman clip mic, and need your opinion.
> Im curently using my onboard Realtek card. I heard that for headphones like this, I would need a better card like a Xonar or X-fi.
> What you guys have to say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the good guide ;D


Try posting your question here:

http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards-computer-audio/512436-ocn-headphones-club.html

Not many people follow this thread anymore. Good choice on going with the clip-on mic vs a gaming headset! Also be sure to mention your budget, I'd recommend the ATH A700 or AD700 for first pair of cans, both around $100. I have both and they are great with music and gaming. I used to play CoD competitively, and I never had to second guess what direction a sound came from. Also they don't need an amp! But a soundcard or USB DAC will improve quality over the onboard.


----------



## bodosko

Thanks for your reply.

I was considering the HD555 or the AD700. But many people said that AD700 has less bass, and I forgot to mention that I like a good bass too. I hated those headphones that has more treeble and mid than bass. On an EQ it would be like this: Bass 5, Mid 2, Treeble 5.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodosko;11996005*
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I was considering the HD555 or the AD700. But many people said that AD700 has less bass, and I forgot to mention that I like a good bass too. I hated those headphones that has more treeble and mid than bass.


The HD555's are like the anti-bass headphone. I've had a set before


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex98uk;11996017*
> The HD555's are like the anti-bass headphone. I've had a set before


lol, HD555's really are a bit lean on the bass. How about the Denon AH-D1001?


----------



## Segovax

Ultrasone HFI-450 are another very good less than $100 model. Sometimes you can find them much cheaper during sales.


----------



## Aden Florian

The A700 has more bass than the AD700 because of the closed back, but the open back has better soundstage, which can mean better positional audio.


----------



## 161029

How about the Audio-Technica ATH-M50/M50s? Are those a good set of headphones? They said yes at the Headphones Club but I just want to make sure.


----------



## bodosko

I really like the hd555, are you sure it has no bass at all? As I said, I dont like really heavy bass, but it has to have bass.
Curently I have an 'almost' (it has some big grills blocking a little) open back headphone and im pretty satisfied with its bass.

This Denon AH-D1001 are more likely for which kind of music? Can you tell me more about this headphone? Its almost 2 times the price of HD555. On amazon I can get HD555 + zalman mic for $100.

I found the Ultrasone HFI-450 on Amazon for $90, Is it as good as people say about HD555, and have more bass? Which kind of music they are more likely? Can you tell me more about this headphone? I like the price and its style. Is it bigger than HD555?
I was looking at some tech specs, and its frequency is 20-20000. HD555 is 15-28000. It counts something?

EDIT: After searching a bit more, I changed my opinion.
Now Im considering the Denon AH-D1001 or a HD280, because they have more bass.
The HFI-450 are still in my mind, because of its price and I like the way you can turn it inside. But I didnt find anything about how it sounds.

What do you guys think?
http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AHD1001K-On-Ear-Headphones-Black/dp/B000UPBQQC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1294960984&sr=1-2]Denon AH-D1001[/URL] Loved its looking and heard only good about it but didn't find it in stock anywhere. _1100s is $120._
http://www.amazon.com/Ultrasone-HFI-450-Surround-Professional-Headphones/dp/B000WN9PLK]Ultrasone HFI-450[/URL] $95.
http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD-280-Pro-Headphones/dp/B000065BPB/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1294960771&sr=1-1]Sennheiser HD280[/URL] $99


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


How about the Audio-Technica ATH-M50/M50s? Are those a good set of headphones? They said yes at the Headphones Club but I just want to make sure.


Listen to those guys, they know their stuff.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Does anyone have an recommendations for a gaming headset for around $40? All the ones I get have inline controls that everything eventually just dies in cause the solder joints in the inline controls are crap


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


Does anyone have an recommendations for a gaming headset for around $40? All the ones I get have inline controls that everything eventually just dies in cause the solder joints in the inline controls are crap


*erhem*

As me and others have said, don't really bother with dedicated "gaming" headsets. Just buy a good pair of headphones and a separate mic and the experience would be much better.

That being said, you'll be hard-pressed to get a decent set of cans for $40. All I could give you is, I dunno, Sennheiser HD 205 or 202. If you'd like open-air cans (which bleed sound out and let noise in), then by all means get the Koss Porta Pro or KSC75.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


How about the Audio-Technica ATH-M50/M50s? Are those a good set of headphones? They said yes at the Headphones Club but I just want to make sure.


Heck yeah, M50's. Soundstage is good despite being closed cans, while having that sweet, warm sound quality that's just excellent on vocals. I've listened to a pair and it's very good. Get it if you can.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

I already have standalone headphones (HA-RX700's) but i cant find a good mic, any suggestions? $40 max on it, i really want a good headset though


----------



## Aden Florian

This is pretty much what everyone here uses, including me, it's all you need mic wise.

http://www.amazon.com/Zalman-Microphone-Zm-Mic1-Sensitivity-Headphone/dp/B00029MTMQ]Amazon.com: Zalman Microphone Zm-Mic1 High Sensitivity Headphone Microphone Retail: Electronics[/URL]


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian;12016656*
> This is pretty much what everyone here uses, including me, it's all you need mic wise.
> 
> Amazon.com: Zalman Microphone Zm-Mic1 High Sensitivity Headphone Microphone Retail: Electronics


I got that before

It was a piece of crap. No.


----------



## Caz

Has anyone ever tried the beyerdynamic MMX 300?

Just want to know if anyone thinks they are any good. LOL, for $300, they better be good.


----------



## bullsy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


I got that before

It was a piece of crap. No.


Thinking of buying the Zalman clip mic soon. What was wrong with it?


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bullsy*


Thinking of buying the Zalman clip mic soon. What was wrong with it?


I think the quality control on the zalman is bad or something, because all the people I know who have one are fine with it, but others have ones that don't pick up sound well at all or have a lot of static.


----------



## bullsy

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *thiru*   I think the quality control on the zalman is bad or something, because all the people I know who have one are fine with it, but others have ones that don't pick up sound well at all or have a lot of static.  
Must be. Everyone raves about it. After seeing this video, I was really impressed with the audio quality from the thing. Sounds better than any headset mic I've used.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


I think the quality control on the zalman is bad or something, because all the people I know who have one are fine with it, but others have ones that don't pick up sound well at all or have a lot of static.


And some people probably don't know how to turn on microphone boost.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Caz*


Has anyone ever tried the beyerdynamic MMX 300?

Just want to know if anyone thinks they are any good. LOL, for $300, they better be good.


Best *headset* in the market. That still, you still better off going headphone + external mic. It's a beyerdynamic DT770 32 ohm + boom mic.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullsy;12084175*
> Thinking of buying the Zalman clip mic soon. What was wrong with it?


Doesn't sound as clear as you would hope. I didn't really like mine all that well. Like some have said, it could be an issue with quality control.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi;12093904*
> Best *headset* in the market. That still, you still better off going headphone + external mic. It's a beyerdynamic DT770 32 ohm + boom mic.


Thanks man. Yeah I am looking to upgrade my AD700s in a few months so maybe MMX330s or DT770's will be the answer.

I just looked and can't find any DT770 32 Ohm's...linky?


----------



## tech99

Me too looking to upgrade my Ad700. Does the Dt770 needs an amp or will it be able to run directly from the soundcard (Xonar DX)?


----------



## Simca

It'll run...but it's strongly suggested you get an amp..


----------



## |mando|

I'm trying to decide between a Turtle Beach X11 set (for about $48 shipped), or a SteelSeries 5H v2 (for about $61 shipped). I'm a moderate PC gamer, 20-30 hours a week at most, and I also listen to music via headphones fairly often.
I'm also looking at the SteelSeries 4H, but it doesn't quite have everything that I'm looking for, and on the budget side a Turtle Beach Z1 for more of a cheapie purchase.

Any suggestions/recommendations that could help? Thanks.

EDIT: Just thought I would add that I *know* that SteelSeries/Turtle Beach/etc all go against the OP of the thread. In my price range ($50-75), these are the better options that have what I'm looking for. I'm not a huge audiophile, but I do enjoy audio. So yeah, if you can help me find something better in my range, I'm all ears.


----------



## |mando|

EDIT: oops.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *|mando|;12895628*
> I'm trying to decide between a Turtle Beach X11 set (for about $48 shipped), or a SteelSeries 5H v2 (for about $61 shipped). I'm a moderate PC gamer, 20-30 hours a week at most, and I also listen to music via headphones fairly often.
> I'm also looking at the SteelSeries 4H, but it doesn't quite have everything that I'm looking for, and on the budget side a Turtle Beach Z1 for more of a cheapie purchase.
> 
> Any suggestions/recommendations that could help? Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: Just thought I would add that I *know* that SteelSeries/Turtle Beach/etc all go against the OP of the thread. In my price range ($50-75), these are the better options that have what I'm looking for. I'm not a huge audiophile, but I do enjoy audio. So yeah, if you can help me find something better in my range, I'm all ears.


Not to be rude, but half the point of the OP was to NOT buy 'gaming headsets' _especially_ if you listen to music _at all_.

TBH the OP is a little outdated. You should consider the JVC HARX700. They should be good for gaming and should handle music pretty well too. I haven't used them long enough to give my opinion on them but they get good reviews on here.


----------



## cuad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500;12898112*
> You should consider the JVC HARX700. They should be good for gaming and should handle music pretty well too. I haven't used them long enough to give my opinion on them but they get good reviews on here.


I have the JVC HA-RX700s too. They're definitely good for music. In games I can hear in which general direction sound is coming from on the xy plane, but I think they're absolutely horrible for elevation (the z-axis). I often find myself looking for something three feet in front of me to no avail, only to find out five minutes later that the sound was coming from above or below. Can't really pin point sounds with high accuracy, just moderate. And although they're good for music, I can't help but feel that sometimes sounds blend together and that it becomes harder to follow individual instruments. This could just be the track itself. though

But these are the best headphones I've listened to. I won't consider my evaluation too credible until I've listened to better cans.


----------



## BigFrank

To the guys with clip on mics, where / how do you attached a zalman on a pair of HD201's ? I've kind of got it rigged at the moment.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Thanks.


----------



## LinuxMaster9

I know that to get proper audio quality i need to forgo a combo headset and boom mic all in one. Therefore, since I use my Desktop's 5.1 surround setup from logitech to play the Bad company 2 and TeamSpeak for Clan chat, can I use throat mics like these for my audio/mic?

http://www.clearercom.com/pc_throat_mic.htm

http://www.iasus-concepts.com/nt/nt-3.htm


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinuxMaster9;13507509*
> I know that to get proper audio quality i need to forgo a combo headset and boom mic all in one. Therefore, since I use my Desktop's 5.1 surround setup from logitech to play the Bad company 2 and TeamSpeak for Clan chat, can I use throat mics like these for my audio/mic?
> 
> http://www.clearercom.com/pc_throat_mic.htm
> 
> http://www.iasus-concepts.com/nt/nt-3.htm


Seems slightly counter-productive to spend 80 bucks on a mic in order to avoid overpriced headsets. Why not get a desk mic or something. I'm sure you can find a cheap unidirectional mic that would work fine.


----------



## LinuxMaster9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500;13508160*
> Seems slightly counter-productive to spend 80 bucks on a mic in order to avoid overpriced headsets. Why not get a desk mic or something. I'm sure you can find a cheap unidirectional mic that would work fine.


well, I think you are missing the problem as i have actually tried desktop mics before. They pick up the audio really well. I have 5.1 surround going on with the sound of War. Explosions etc. Team Speak just broadcasts that crap anyway. The allure of Throat Mics is that they are not supposed to pick up ambient noise and broadcast it. Hence one of the reasons why spec ops like to use them. I usually have the battle sounds cranked up.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinuxMaster9;13513412*
> well, I think you are missing the problem as i have actually tried desktop mics before. They pick up the audio really well. I have 5.1 surround going on with the sound of War. Explosions etc. Team Speak just broadcasts that crap anyway. The allure of Throat Mics is that they are not supposed to pick up ambient noise and broadcast it. Hence one of the reasons why spec ops like to use them. I usually have the battle sounds cranked up.


Wow that iASUS mic looks awesome. Let us know which one you get and how it turns out. I haven't been able to find any noise canceling desktop mics.


----------



## LinuxMaster9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13514820*
> Wow that iASUS mic looks awesome. Let us know which one you get and how it turns out. I haven't been able to find any noise canceling desktop mics.


Right, when I sell my HTPC I built I will snag em. Now as for the headphones, can anyone suggest a good pair? Keep in mind my favorite genre of music is Dubstep. I also enjoy Jazz, Classical, and Ambient. At the same time I play Bad Company 2 and soon to be Battlefield 3 so i NEED to be able to hear footsteps.

Would anyone know about how well Throat Mics work?
Would anyone know if there is an adapter to allow me to go from PC audio plugs to RJ11? You know, pc headphone/mic analog plugs to RJ11 phone plug? The idea is that if the Throat Mic works well for TeamSpeak etc, I can take it to work and use it on our Avaya IP Phones that use rj11.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinuxMaster9;13527869*
> Right, when I sell my HTPC I built I will snag em. Now as for the headphones, can anyone suggest a good pair? Keep in mind my favorite genre of music is Dubstep. I also enjoy Jazz, Classical, and Ambient. At the same time I play Bad Company 2 and soon to be Battlefield 3 so i NEED to be able to hear footsteps.


What's your price range? Closed back gives more bass for gaming/Dubstep. They wouldn't be quite as good as open aired for Classical music though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinuxMaster9;13527869*
> Would anyone know about how well Throat Mics work?
> Would anyone know if there is an adapter to allow me to go from PC audio plugs to RJ11? You know, pc headphone/mic analog plugs to RJ11 phone plug? The idea is that if the Throat Mic works well for TeamSpeak etc, I can take it to work and use it on our Avaya IP Phones that use rj11.


It would also make your voice sound deeper as well, right? Compared to noise canceling which has to eliminate some of the lower frequencies to remove the hum and fumbling background noise. I can't believe I've never seen products like these before. This looks likes the holy grail for surround sound gaming.


----------



## LinuxMaster9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13529181*
> What's your price range? Closed back gives more bass for gaming/Dubstep. They wouldn't be quite as good as open aired for Classical music though.
> 
> It would also make your voice sound deeper as well, right? Compared to noise canceling which has to eliminate some of the lower frequencies to remove the hum and fumbling background noise. I can't believe I've never seen products like these before. This looks likes the holy grail for surround sound gaming.


Price Range? Maybe 50 tops

Heh, yeah tell me about it. I had a plantonrics Gamecom 377 headset that had great audio but the mic picked up everything.

The adapter Im looking for ideally would allow me to connect them to this adapter:
[ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FPlantronics-49323-44-HIC-1-CE2001-Adapter%2Fdp%2FB003QZUY5M%2Fref%3Dsr_1_1%3Fie%3DUTF8%26s%3Delectronics%26qid%3D1305585247%26sr%3D1-1]http://www.amazon.com/Plantronics-49323-44-HIC-1-CE2001-Adapter/dp/B003QZUY5M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1305585247&sr=1-1"]http://www.amazon.com/Plantronics-49323-44-HIC-1-CE2001-Adapter/dp/B003QZUY5M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1305585247&sr=1-1[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinuxMaster9;13527869*
> something something *Avaya IP Phones* that use rj11.


OT: AVAYA! Competitor of my company spotted.

On a $50 budget, I really don't think you should get a Plantronics headset. I've owned one of their headsets before and not only did it sound terrible, but the microphone on it broke after about 3 months. Grab a JVC HA-RX700 or a Superlux 668 and a mic. You'll be much more satisfied with the sound quality and the sound positioning.


----------



## LinuxMaster9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster;13529808*
> OT: AVAYA! Competitor of my company spotted.
> 
> On a $50 budget, I really don't think you should get a Plantronics headset. I've owned one of their headsets before and not only did it sound terrible, but the microphone on it broke after about 3 months. Grab a JVC HA-RX700 or a Superlux 668 and a mic. You'll be much more satisfied with the sound quality and the sound positioning.


Well, the idea is to grab a good headset and a throat mic.
http://www.iasus-concepts.com/nt/nt-3.htm
and nic an adapter to make it either work with the Avaya 4610SW IP directly or through the
[ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FPlantronics-HIC-1-H-Top-Adapter-Lucent%2Fdp%2FB003P2L83S%2Fref%3Dsr_1_3%3Fie%3DUTF8%26s%3Delectronics%26qid%3D1305590535%26sr%3D1-3]http://www.amazon.com/Plantronics-HIC-1-H-Top-Adapter-Lucent/dp/B003P2L83S/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1305590535&sr=1-3"]http://www.amazon.com/Plantronics-HIC-1-H-Top-Adapter-Lucent/dp/B003P2L83S/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1305590535&sr=1-3[/ame[/URL]]

That is secondary though.

What about these?
[ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FSony-MDR-XB500-Diaphragm-Driver-Headphones%2Fdp%2FB001RB24S2%2Fref%3Dpd_sim_e_6]http://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDR-XB500-Diaphragm-Driver-Headphones/dp/B001RB24S2/ref=pd_sim_e_6"]http://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDR-XB500-Diaphragm-Driver-Headphones/dp/B001RB24S2/ref=pd_sim_e_6[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## drjoey1500

Wait, I thought you were getting the throat mic so you wouldn't need headphones and could use speakers?







Or are the headphones only for music?


----------



## LinuxMaster9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500;13530946*
> Wait, I thought you were getting the throat mic so you wouldn't need headphones and could use speakers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or are the headphones only for music?


The Throat Mic is so I can communicate while listening to the game. The headphones for both music/movies and hearing the guys on TeamSpeak. They complain that my audio is too loud so I have to turn it down.


----------



## RagingCain

I see this thread got rezed, so I thought I would chime in:

Roccat Kave 5.1 actually is as close to 5.1 as you can get, with 4 independently driven channels, for Front: L/R, Rear: L/R, and Front both F:LR at the same time, with bass / vibration in the headset.

I use these and a pair of HD650s, for music and for gaming, I use the Kaves 99% of the time though now for gaming, even with music going on. Really good quality gaming headphones for any that are curious to use it.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

If you're getting a throat mic that eliminates you needing to get headphones though right? Or are you just saying you want to hear Teamspeak through a cheap pair of headphones with the game on speakers?

Stay away from the Sony's though. For $50 something like the Samson SR850 is pretty good. RX700 as mentioned earlier is around $35 and can be modded to be improved: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/...-ha-rx700-mods

RagingCain, this guide would say the opposite about multi-speaker headphones. Each speaker is that much weaker than a single speaker. I'm sure some Audiophiles would croak at hearing that recommended.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I see this thread got rezed, so I thought I would chime in:

Roccat Kave 5.1 actually is as close to 5.1 as you can get, with 4 independently driven channels, for Front: L/R, Rear: L/R, and Front both F:LR at the same time, with bass / vibration in the headset.

I use these and a pair of HD650s, for music and for gaming, I use the Kaves 99% of the time though now for gaming, even with music going on. Really good quality gaming headphones for any that are curious to use it.


that mainly because you don't have any surround sound DSPs with onboard.


----------



## LinuxMaster9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


If you're getting a throat mic that eliminates you needing to get headphones though right? Or are you just saying you want to hear Teamspeak through a cheap pair of headphones with the game on speakers?

Stay away from the Sony's though. For $50 something like the Samson SR850 is pretty good. RX700 as mentioned earlier is around $35 and can be modded to be improved: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/...-ha-rx700-mods

RagingCain, this guide would say the opposite about multi-speaker headphones. Each speaker is that much weaker than a single speaker. I'm sure some Audiophiles would croak at hearing that recommended.










Well, I do want to hear Chat over the cans and the game over the surround but I also like to listen to music through cans. I own a Cowon S9 and love the audio quality so dont want to screw up the quality.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LinuxMaster9*


Well, I do want to hear Chat over the cans and the game over the surround but I also like to listen to music through cans. I own a Cowon S9 and love the audio quality so dont want to screw up the quality.


Probably something like the $48 Yuin Pk3 then.


----------



## LinuxMaster9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Probably something like the $48 Yuin Pk3 then.


dude those are earbuds. they are going to suk major round objects.

I used to have some Sony studio cans but they eventually died. besides, 48 for earbuds that wont stay in your ears well? Id rather drop some dough on a decent set of audiophilic head cans then get some dime sized wimp buds that fall out of my ears.









And while we are at it, can u suggest a good card to go with this set? right now im using the effed up VIA 1818 onboard POS that came with my ASUS. I used to own a titanium x-fi but dont know anymore.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LinuxMaster9*


dude those are earbuds. they are going to suk major round objects.

I used to have some Sony studio cans but they eventually died. besides, 48 for earbuds that wont stay in your ears well? Id rather drop some dough on a decent set of audiophilic head cans then get some dime sized wimp buds that fall out of my ears.










Actually the Yuin earbuds sound very nice.


----------



## LinuxMaster9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iceman23*


Actually the Yuin earbuds sound very nice.


Ah, but the point im stressing the falling out of the ears part. Besides, its not like i go running with them.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LinuxMaster9*


Ah, but the point im stressing the falling out of the ears part. Besides, its not like i go running with them.


They don't fall out unless you snag on the cord. Also, if you're going to be listening to speakers for game play sounds at the same time, full ear cover headphones probably wouldn't be a good idea. If you're carrying around a portable media player they would be easier to manage than a full sized headphone as well.

If you get the throat mic, you should be able to listen to Teamspeak over the speakers without it picking up their voices and giving feedback though.


----------



## LinuxMaster9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13535573*
> They don't fall out unless you snag on the cord. Also, if you're going to be listening to speakers for game play sounds at the same time, full ear cover headphones probably wouldn't be a good idea. If you're carrying around a portable media player they would be easier to manage than a full sized headphone as well.
> 
> If you get the throat mic, you should be able to listen to Team-speak over the speakers without it picking up their voices and giving feedback though.


Hmm... this may sound callous but it seems you all have selective reading.
I do believe I stated that I do not go running with my Cowon. At best I go cycling in which case, wrap around is better. I stated that i have a Cowon so that you all would have a better idea of the kind of sound quality I would be listening to. Yes, i realize that full ear would "weaken: the sound. But again, we go back to the fact i want headphones for multipurpose uses. Yes, the ear-buds serve a purpose, they just don't work well for me. The only thing that stayed in my ear(only after lots of fighting with it) is mold-able earplugs in the Army. I don't mean to step on an toes here, I'm just trying to cover all the bases before I buy.









So, the plan is that I will snag the Iasus NT3, and get a ~50 dollar set of cans. All I'm missing is some good recommendations from the list on page 1 and some recommendations on decent sound cards( much better than the VIA I use now)


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinuxMaster9;13537198*
> Hmm... this may sound callous but it seems you all have selective reading.
> I do believe I stated that I do not go running with my Cowon. At best I go cycling in which case, wrap around is better. I stated that i have a Cowon so that you all would have a better idea of the kind of sound quality I would be listening to. Yes, i realize that full ear would "weaken: the sound. But again, we go back to the fact i want headphones for multipurpose uses. Yes, the ear-buds serve a purpose, they just don't work well for me. The only thing that stayed in my ear(only after lots of fighting with it) is mold-able earplugs in the Army. I don't mean to step on an toes here, I'm just trying to cover all the bases before I buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the plan is that I will snag the Iasus NT3, and get a ~50 dollar set of cans. All I'm missing is some good recommendations from the list on page 1 and some recommendations on decent sound cards( much better than the VIA I use now)


JVC RX700(mod-able) and Samson SR850 were mentioned. I'd recommend getting something like the HD555 instead though and mod it to 595s. You can get them for around $50-60 used. X-Fi Fatal1ty for gaming and Asus Xonar D2X/Essence STX for music.

The X-Fi won't be nearly as good as the Asus for music, but if you mostly game than it's better for positional gaming. To get good use out of the Asus though, you'll need to invest in better headphones and possibly a headphone amp.


----------



## LinuxMaster9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13537548*
> JVC RX700(mod-able) and Samson SR850 were mentioned. I'd recommend getting something like the HD555 instead though and mod it to 595s. You can get them for around $50-60 used. X-Fi Fatal1ty for gaming and Asus Xonar D2X/Essence STX for music.
> 
> The X-Fi won't be nearly as good as the Asus for music, but if you mostly game than it's better for positional gaming. To get good use out of the Asus though, you'll need to invest in better headphones and possibly a headphone amp.


Thank you for the suggestions. I will let you all know how the NT3 works.
The only thing i need to figure out now is how to connect the NT3 to the Avaya 4610SW IP phone. I can use the PC 3.5mm cables combined with an adapter, but i dont know if the plug is RJ9/10 or 11 or they have some kind of serial connection I just dont know what it is.









http://www.iasus-concepts.com/nt/nt-3.htm

http://www.iasus-concepts.com/nt/accessories.htm

http://www.soundrite.biz/headset/nt3-description.html


----------



## LinuxMaster9

I snagged these this morning:
[ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FJVC-HARX700-High-Grade-Full-Size-Headphone%2Fdp%2FB0013OWPV4%2Fref%3Dpd_cp_MI_2]http://www.amazon.com/JVC-HARX700-High-Grade-Full-Size-Headphone/dp/B0013OWPV4/ref=pd_cp_MI_2"]http://www.amazon.com/JVC-HARX700-High-Grade-Full-Size-Headphone/dp/B0013OWPV4/ref=pd_cp_MI_2[/ame[/URL]]
[ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FZalman-Microphone-Zm-Mic1-Sensitivity-Headphone%2Fdp%2FB00029MTMQ%2Fref%3Dpd_bxgy_e_img_b]http://www.amazon.com/Zalman-Microphone-Zm-Mic1-Sensitivity-Headphone/dp/B00029MTMQ/ref=pd_bxgy_e_img_b"]http://www.amazon.com/Zalman-Microphone-Zm-Mic1-Sensitivity-Headphone/dp/B00029MTMQ/ref=pd_bxgy_e_img_b[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Hotcarl

the rx700s are nice, LOT bigger than the steelseries headphones, but very nice and padded.


----------



## LinuxMaster9

I just dont know how the Zalman will perform with the 5.1 playing war sounds.


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

It will perform just fine. If you have the Mic clipped to your headphone cable or shirt collar, try moving it downward and see if it picks up less noise from your headphones.


----------



## LinuxMaster9

My headphones do not play the game audio. What part of 5.1 translates to headphones?
The Stereo headphones are TeamSpeak. I now have JVC HARX700.


----------



## Zakel2

If I were to use something like the Plantronics Audio Switcher - would it affect my soundcard's built-in amp? Kind of a dumb question considering 1 wire going strait to another - but I just want to make sure before I get one.


----------



## Wararchon

Denon dt770 is no longer the best gaming headphone buy now at the $150 price range. Ultrasone HFI580/HFI550/DJ1/Ozma 5 does better positional audio with the same amount of bass.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wararchon;14510694*
> Denon dt770 is no longer the best gaming headphone buy now at the $150 price range. Ultrasone HFI580/HFI550/DJ1/Ozma 5 does better positional audio with the same amount of bass.


You mean....*beyerdynamic* DT 770, considering they are $240, your probably right.....unless your talking the Pro version.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz;14520638*
> You mean....*beyerdynamic* DT 770, considering they are $240, your probably right.....unless your talking the Pro version.


You're saying the Ultrasone HFI-580 is better than the DT 770 Pro?


----------



## Caz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


You're saying the Ultrasone HFI-580 is better than the DT 770 Pro?


Not at all, I was saying that Wararchon didn't know what he was talking about, or was mixed up.

The 770 doesn't sell for only 150. And it's not by Denon, its by beyerdynamic.


----------



## Wararchon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Caz*


Not at all, I was saying that Wararchon didn't know what he was talking about, or was mixed up.

The 770 doesn't sell for only 150. And it's not by Denon, its by beyerdynamic.


-_- Got mixed up. Was talking about Beyerdynamic. Was looking at some denons on ebay though.


----------



## Caz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wararchon*


-_- Got mixed up. Was talking about Beyerdynamic. Was looking at some denons on ebay though.


No prob man.

But, I wouldn't recommend going to ebay for headphones, you have to deal with a lot of fakes and other problems.

Buy.com or Amazon is fine.


----------



## Wararchon

There are scams, but most sellers with alot of good ratings are trustworthy enough. Already got swan m10s and xonar dx off ebay with no problem.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz;14544204*
> Not at all, I was saying that Wararchon didn't know what he was talking about, or was mixed up.
> 
> The 770 doesn't sell for only 150. And it's not by Denon, its by beyerdynamic.


Right, but you said, "you're probably right". So do you think that the HFI-580 is better than the DT-770 Pro which are similarly priced? Or were you saying the DT-770 isn't worth the extra money compared to what you can get for $150 with a HFI-580?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14547045*
> Right, but you said, "you're probably right". So do you think that the HFI-580 is better than the DT-770 Pro which are similarly priced? Or were you saying the DT-770 isn't worth the extra money compared to what you can get for $150 with a HFI-580?


Its a tough call, I have never had the Pro version to test out.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

http://www.overclock.net/home-audio/...ones-help.html

need help


----------



## ntherblast

I have the z-2300 2.1 speaker set and i plan on buying headphones and using the headphone jack on the remote for the z-2300. The reason being is my case is too far from my desk and the remote is closer so i was wondering how does it perform?


----------



## ViralRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;14978260*
> I have the z-2300 2.1 speaker set and i plan on buying headphones and using the headphone jack on the remote for the z-2300. The reason being is my case is too far from my desk and the remote is closer so i was wondering how does it perform?


Lol late reply, but personally, perfectly fine! Its just an amp, your choice of headphones will affect you more. I'm a frequency response graph guy and personally I feel its much better to spend more on headphones than an amp or an expensive sound card. There's just no point once you get off onboard unless you're using something like a 600 ohm pair....


----------



## Striker121

I actually just joined upon reading up on this site for probably the third time since upgrading to my AD700's and thought I might as well add something to its review. They are without a doubt the most comfortable pair of ANYTHING I've ever worn, they really just fit that well. On top of that the "3D wings" allow it to fit on pretty much anyone. I have a pretty huge head and there's still room if I pushed the spring loaded top a bit. They also have great directionality, awesome mids, and large sound-stage. The bass is a bit weak however and they more or less have no effect at all on whether you can hear things. I would completely recommend them though and the disadvantages are fairly minor. Especially considering it's $85-90 price on say Amazon.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker121;15323983*
> I actually just joined upon reading up on this site for probably the third time since upgrading to my AD700's and thought I might as well add something to its review. They are without a doubt the most comfortable pair of ANYTHING I've ever worn, they really just fit that well. On top of that the "3D wings" allow it to fit on pretty much anyone. I have a pretty huge head and there's still room if I pushed the spring loaded top a bit. They also have great directionality, awesome mids, and large sound-stage. The bass is a bit weak however and they more or less have no effect at all on whether you can hear things. I would completely recommend them though and the disadvantages are fairly minor. Especially considering it's $85-90 price on say Amazon.


Welcome to OCN







.


----------



## kocho

Hey all. Until recently, I had some corsair vengeance 1500s that worked reasonably well, though as it neared the end I found there were increasingly bad driver problems w/them. Anyway, they're busted now and I was hoping someone could help me decide on a new headset (yes it has to have a mic) that will probably be used 85% for gaming, 5% for music, and 15% for communication (eg skype). A few other quirks:
Has to be USB for two reasons: first of all, I already have too much cable clutter around my desk, I can't afford any more. Second of all, my sound card seems to be broken in some way and so all analog audio headsets and/or earbuds I've tried to use had this horrible reverb that made anything involving voices painful to listen to.

As for what type of music I listen to, mostly heavy electronica, predominantly dubstep, along with a bit of nerdcore rap, so bass is more important than the rest for me.

Finally, I'm on a budget of approx $150

Any suggestions?


----------



## Hot Fuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kocho*
> 
> Hey all. Until recently, I had some corsair vengeance 1500s that worked reasonably well, though as it neared the end I found there were increasingly bad driver problems w/them. Anyway, they're busted now and I was hoping someone could help me decide on a new headset (yes it has to have a mic) that will probably be used 85% for gaming, 5% for music, and 15% for communication (eg skype). A few other quirks:
> Has to be USB for two reasons: first of all, I already have too much cable clutter around my desk, I can't afford any more. Second of all, my sound card seems to be broken in some way and so all analog audio headsets and/or earbuds I've tried to use had this horrible reverb that made anything involving voices painful to listen to.
> As for what type of music I listen to, mostly heavy electronica, predominantly dubstep, along with a bit of nerdcore rap, so bass is more important than the rest for me.
> Finally, I'm on a budget of approx $150
> Any suggestions?


Sound Card + Zalman Mic + Headphones for under $100 > Headset.


----------



## kocho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hot Fuzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kocho*
> 
> Hey all. Until recently, I had some corsair vengeance 1500s that worked reasonably well, though as it neared the end I found there were increasingly bad driver problems w/them. Anyway, they're busted now and I was hoping someone could help me decide on a new headset (yes it has to have a mic) that will probably be used 85% for gaming, 5% for music, and 15% for communication (eg skype). A few other quirks:
> Has to be USB for two reasons: first of all, I already have too much cable clutter around my desk, I can't afford any more. Second of all, my sound card seems to be broken in some way and so all analog audio headsets and/or earbuds I've tried to use had this horrible reverb that made anything involving voices painful to listen to.
> As for what type of music I listen to, mostly heavy electronica, predominantly dubstep, along with a bit of nerdcore rap, so bass is more important than the rest for me.
> Finally, I'm on a budget of approx $150
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Sound Card + Zalman Mic + Headphones for under $100 > Headset.
Click to expand...

Would all three of those be less than $150 put together? If not, then it's out of my range. Also, I was hoping for some specific product recommendations rather than categories. If categories were all I wanted then I wouldn't be posting here.

Edit:
Nevermind what I said earlier, I need the mic attached because I also want to be able to use it w/my mac for when I travel instead of always having to use earbuds.

Final edit:
Ok, traveling I might as well use earbuds just for easy packing's sake, but does anyone have sound card recommendations?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

lol sorry didnt see the attention bit ignore this


----------



## Zenophobe

has the 5.1 headset improved.. what about the Turtle Beach Z6A 5.1... I am looking to repalce my Sennheiser PC 350's as a cable connector has gone touchy and was looking for "real" 5.1 headphones w/ mic. Or still stick with the PC 360's or the like?


----------



## MooCwzRck

I think the OP needs to be updated to include wireless headphones. There are a number of "gamer" headphones that have added wireless capabilities which make them much more appealing to some people than any wired option, including me. I dedicate music listening to wired with a sound card, but for gaming on the console, there is nothing better than some of Turtle Beach's options, and I have absolutely no complaints about Logitech's G930 for gaming on the PC. It does help I got both of these for like half off though.

Not to mention, I actually quite like the 5.1 effect. Sometimes it's not all about 100% sound quality, sometimes I want to sacrifice a bit of SQ for better immersion, and it works for me. There are definitely some great points in the OP, but it comes off quite elitist, and makes assumptions about whats important to each person.


----------



## Zenophobe

So i looking at the tritton 510 hda or 51u... seem to be the same. or waiting for this elusive Razor 7.1 headset that was supposed to come out Q4 but now possibly Jan.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> 50$-100$
> 
> AKG K 81 DJ - 60-70$ [no longer produced but still sold, now known as K 581 DJ's]


If anyone is interested in these you can find them at best buy online for 50 bucks. It's a friggin steal.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/AKG+-+Over-the-Ear+DJ+Headphones/2882324.p?id=1218360622973&skuId=2882324

don't take my word for it but methinks this will sell out fast.


----------



## Datastream

I wrote a pretty big post before but it didn't go through. I suppose most of it was useless anyway. So the downline is that I'm looking for something with the price and specs of a AKG K 81 DJ but then circumaural and open backed.


----------



## Teez

Hey I'm a noob when it comes to computers but I was wondering if there were any decent USB headphones out there. I would prefer using the normal headphone jack but for some reason the one on my computer does not work, that is why I'm looking for usb headphones. I was also wondering if maybe you knew the issue with the headphone jack. I have the realtek onboard sound device and tried different things but could not get any headphones to work. When I plug in the headphones into the jack it gets read by the computer, but no sound goes through them, and I tested the headphones so I know they work. What could the problem be? Could the jack itself need to be replaced? It isn't the motherboard either because this happened a long time ago and I replaced my motherboard and it still doesn't work.


----------



## Teez

no the closed back have a plastic covering on the opposite end of where the sound comes out, where the open back has a sort of mesh cover.


----------



## Teez

how were the USB headphones? For some reason I can't get my port for the normal headphone jack to work so I'm looking for decent usb headphones


----------



## SamMeeDee

For the thing about no front audio ports, are you referring to just the audio ports on the computer case, or both the ports on the computer case case and the ports on the back of the motherboard?

In other words, are you saying only plug into an aftermarket sound card?


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch3co*
> 
> For the thing about no front audio ports, are you referring to just the audio ports on the computer case, or both the ports on the computer case case and the ports on the back of the motherboard?
> 
> In other words, are you saying only plug into an aftermarket sound card?


Just the front plugs, even on an aftermarket sound card. Basically, the wire that goes to the front jack usually isn't shielded, or at least well enough. You'll get annoying interference sometimes. YMMV, just try them both out, but in most cases it's better to plug them into the back.


----------



## SamMeeDee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> Just the front plugs, even on an aftermarket sound card. Basically, the wire that goes to the front jack usually isn't shielded, or at least well enough. You'll get annoying interference sometimes. YMMV, just try them both out, but in most cases it's better to plug them into the back.


Thanks!!


----------



## Freeheart

First post.









I just wanted to give a huge "Thank You" for this thread. I came here looking for a decent gaming headset.

After a day of research, I went with a set of AD700 and the Zalman Mic1.

This guide was probably the best resource I found, explaining exactly WHY each feature was what I wanted, or didn't want.

Ultimately, I did actually change my requirements but I feel a lot better in the choice I made.

Thanks again!


----------



## 5C077Y033

Bumping an old thread =P

How much are you willing to spend? $400-$500 including sound card.
How important is comfort to you? Gamer, so pretty important but don't mind modifying to increase comfort
Will these be used more for gaming, or music? What's the percentage? gaming 100% will use for music now and then but not fussed for music quality, just gaming.
Do you absolutely require the microphone to be attached? Negative
Do you have a proper sound card/DAC? Will purchase
What kind of music do you listen to? Trance, Techno, Progressive, Rock, house etc
Do you prefer open backed, or closed backed headphones? Either

Was maybe looking at either:
AKG K 702 ?
Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO 250 ?


----------



## Born For TDM

How much are you willing to spend? $200-300 including sound card.
How important is comfort to you? Important, they will be exclusively for gaming
Will these be used more for gaming, or music? What's the percentage? 99% Gaming, 1% music
Do you absolutely require the microphone to be attached? Yes
Do you have a proper sound card/DAC? No, i am using onboard audio on my fatality professional-m. I was planning on buying a Xonar DG
What kind of music do you listen to? Rock, Dubstep, hardstyle
Do you prefer open backed, or closed backed headphones? Dont know

I was looking at either the Astro A40's or the Sannheiser PC360's.


----------



## 5C077Y033

I ended up going with Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm and they sound amazing! **** all over my 'gaming headphones' and easily have enough adjustable bass and the clarity is awesome.
This new quality of sound gives me eargasms =D
Oh and got them from Amazon for $170 delivered to AUS brand new ;-)


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5C077Y033*
> 
> I ended up going with Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm and they sound amazing! **** all over my 'gaming headphones' and easily have enough adjustable bass and the clarity is awesome.
> This new quality of sound gives me eargasms =D
> Oh and got them from Amazon for $170 delivered to AUS brand new ;-)


Planning to get the same combo as you (sound blaster Z and DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm) and i'd like some feedback if that's not too big of a fuss. Is the built in amp "enough" for them? Also what about their highs and the treble that some people are complaining about? I'll be using them mostly for gaming purposes but i'd like to be able to enjoy my music too.


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Planning to get the same combo as you (sound blaster Z and DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm) and i'd like some feedback if that's not too big of a fuss. Is the built in amp "enough" for them? Also what about their highs and the treble that some people are complaining about? I'll be using them mostly for gaming purposes but i'd like to be able to enjoy my music too.


bump


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Planning to get the same combo as you (sound blaster Z and DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm) and i'd like some feedback if that's not too big of a fuss. Is the built in amp "enough" for them? Also what about their highs and the treble that some people are complaining about? I'll be using them mostly for gaming purposes but i'd like to be able to enjoy my music too.


I can't answer your first question, but the highs are great once eq'ed down. There is great decay which is what's most important, the treble is just too loud IMHO. It hasn't bothered me in games, but I can see how it would get fatiguing after a while. Here's my eq for reference. You can find frequency response plots too, just eq to compensate for that.


If I remember right, you want to cut ~4-9kHz by about 5-6dB. I also cut the upper bass a bit to tighten it up a little. They are amazing for music, enjoy


----------



## Gaupz

Does anyone have any recommendations for a headphones w/ mic? Used for gaming/music. I'm leaning towards the HD555's but id really prefer a headset with a mic on it rather than buying an external mic for my desk. I will have a sound card probably the ASUS Xonar Essence STX.


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> I can't answer your first question, but the highs are great once eq'ed down. There is great decay which is what's most important, the treble is just too loud IMHO. It hasn't bothered me in games, but I can see how it would get fatiguing after a while. Here's my eq for reference. You can find frequency response plots too, just eq to compensate for that.
> 
> 
> If I remember right, you want to cut ~4-9kHz by about 5-6dB. I also cut the upper bass a bit to tighten it up a little. They are amazing for music, enjoy


Thank you very much! Can't wait to buy them


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaupz*
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for a headphones w/ mic? Used for gaming/music. I'm leaning towards the HD555's but id really prefer a headset with a mic on it rather than buying an external mic for my desk. I will have a sound card probably the ASUS Xonar Essence STX.


If you can afford it, I would go with the creative ZXR for starters.

For the headphones, the sennheiser 595 is good. I would recommend that you go with the DT990s though http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-AMS-DT-990-Pro-250-Professional-Acoustically-Applications/dp/B0011UB9CQ

They have a bit more bass, and I personally find them a bit more comfortable.


----------



## muell

I'm looking for my first pair of "good" headphones. My budget is around $200. I would like to us them for PC gaming listening to iPod and playing a Sony vita. I know most people don't have high opinions of wireless, USB, Bluetooth and turtle beach but this seems to be exactly what I'm looking for. http://www.turtlebeach.com/product-detail/pc-headsets/ear-force-z300/369 I know they aren't even out yet but does anyone have any opinions. Before any one asks I'm looking for wireless because I sit about 10 feet from my gaming Pc and tv and don't want to deal with the cord.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muell*
> 
> I'm looking for my first pair of "good" headphones. My budget is around $200. I would like to us them for PC gaming listening to iPod and playing a Sony vita. I know most people don't have high opinions of wireless, USB, Bluetooth and turtle beach but this seems to be exactly what I'm looking for. http://www.turtlebeach.com/product-detail/pc-headsets/ear-force-z300/369 I know they aren't even out yet but does anyone have any opinions. Before any one asks I'm looking for wireless because I sit about 10 feet from my gaming Pc and tv and don't want to deal with the cord.


Depends on how important music is to you. You have to remember what they spend on the wireless radios takes away from what they spend on the actual drivers themselves. That said, it does look pretty darn convenient, especially for your uses. Just depends on how much you value convenience vs. raw sound quality.


----------



## Ork7O

Guys I'm looking for a headset under $100. I'l mostly be playing BF3/BF4 . Playing these two games and others which will be released in the coming months, is my main purpose. Music/movies comes later.

Thinking about going with the AD-700 as of now. How will this perform when compared to the HD-518/HD-280 PRO? . . . Thanks.


----------



## WeirdSexy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muell*
> 
> I'm looking for my first pair of "good" headphones. My budget is around $200. I would like to us them for PC gaming listening to iPod and playing a Sony vita. I know most people don't have high opinions of wireless, USB, Bluetooth and turtle beach but this seems to be exactly what I'm looking for. http://www.turtlebeach.com/product-detail/pc-headsets/ear-force-z300/369 I know they aren't even out yet but does anyone have any opinions. Before any one asks I'm looking for wireless because I sit about 10 feet from my gaming Pc and tv and don't want to deal with the cord.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> Depends on how important music is to you. You have to remember what they spend on the wireless radios takes away from what they spend on the actual drivers themselves. That said, it does look pretty darn convenient, especially for your uses. Just depends on how much you value convenience vs. raw sound quality.


I too am looking for a wireless headset and have seemingly narrowed down my search to the Z300. I had never heard about Turtle Beach before, though. They seem to be relatively well established. Are their products generally recognized as quality by people that hang out on audio forums? I am not concerned about music quality or having absolutely the best game audio quality like a high-end pair of Sennheisers might grant me. I mainly want reliability and clear transmission/reproduction of voice in gaming, VOIP, etc. Comfort is another factor followed by battery life. The website says it can go *up to* 15 hours on a single charge. If they got 12 hours, I would be perfectly happy. Anything less than 8 hours of basically constant use would be unacceptable. I'd also like them to last a while, like 5 years minimum.

Any guys here who know Turtle Beach think these would live up to my expectations? If so, I'll be buying some in a month or whenever they come out.

Thanks.


----------



## snoopy2k

Stuck between Corsair 1500's, Logitech G430's and SteelSeries Sibera V2.

Comfort and build quality important, chose those 3 for the features they have (open to other suggestions)

More gaming than music.

I'd prefer a USB headset as I don't have a proper sound card. If need be, I would be willing to spend £20-£30 on a soundcard.

Advice appreciated


----------



## Conspiracy

opinion on these? http://www.bestbuy.com/site/headphone/1031547.p?id=1218211289465&skuId=1031547&st=audio%20technica%20headphones&cp=1&lp=10

i work at best buy so i can a small discount on these. i watch a *LOT* of movies, listen to a good amount of music, and also want something that is great for gaming as well. i play COD:ghosts and BF4 right now

want to upgrade my sony mdr-v6 that is getting worn out too fast


----------



## thisjustanother

the ath m50's are great headphones. and if you are able to get a deal on them that only makes them that much better lol. those headphones are getting good reviews on the head fi forums. so im pretty sure they are good.


----------



## Conspiracy

thanks. im going to check my discount on the next model up and make a decision this week when i return to work.

idk what my discount is on either of these pairs but they are more than likely out of my range

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/audiophile-headphones/5085268.p?id=1218610013502&skuId=5085268&st=pcmcat144700050004_categoryid$abcat0204000&cp=1&lp=3

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/quietpoint-over-the-ear-headphones/8935336.p?id=1218954918725&skuId=8935336&st=pcmcat144700050004_categoryid$abcat0204000&cp=1&lp=2


----------



## IBooNI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> thanks. im going to check my discount on the next model up and make a decision this week when i return to work.
> 
> idk what my discount is on either of these pairs but they are more than likely out of my range
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/audiophile-headphones/5085268.p?id=1218610013502&skuId=5085268&st=pcmcat144700050004_categoryid$abcat0204000&cp=1&lp=3
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/quietpoint-over-the-ear-headphones/8935336.p?id=1218954918725&skuId=8935336&st=pcmcat144700050004_categoryid$abcat0204000&cp=1&lp=2


What is your budget? A quick search on amazon shows you might be able to get these cheaper there.

http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-A900X-Audiophile-Closed-Back-Headphones/dp/B006V386UG


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> thanks. im going to check my discount on the next model up and make a decision this week when i return to work.
> 
> idk what my discount is on either of these pairs but they are more than likely out of my range
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/audiophile-headphones/5085268.p?id=1218610013502&skuId=5085268&st=pcmcat144700050004_categoryid$abcat0204000&cp=1&lp=3
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/quietpoint-over-the-ear-headphones/8935336.p?id=1218954918725&skuId=8935336&st=pcmcat144700050004_categoryid$abcat0204000&cp=1&lp=2
> 
> 
> 
> What is your budget? A quick search on amazon shows you might be able to get these cheaper there.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-A900X-Audiophile-Closed-Back-Headphones/dp/B006V386UG
Click to expand...

i work at best buy so i get some employee discount. thats why i linked to them. i also came across these although honestly im not sure its worth it to try and get a gaming headset.

just noticed these 2 pairs this morning, i know everyone is saying USB headsets and 7.1 sets are a scam. idk if it makes a difference that its sennheiser. most likely ill stick with audio technica and ill check and see what my discount is on a pair of ATH-A900x

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/pc-350-special-edition-gaming-headset/7030181.p?id=1218828184306&skuId=7030181&st=pcmcat144700050004_categoryid$abcat0204000&cp=4&lp=4

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/pc-363d-gaming-headset/7030233.p?id=1218828185583&skuId=7030233&st=pcmcat144700050004_categoryid$abcat0204000&cp=2&lp=14#tab=overview


----------



## IBooNI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> i work at best buy so i get some employee discount. thats why i linked to them. i also came across these although honestly im not sure its worth it to try and get a gaming headset.
> 
> just noticed these 2 pairs this morning, i know everyone is saying USB headsets and 7.1 sets are a scam. idk if it makes a difference that its sennheiser. most likely ill stick with audio technica and ill check and see what my discount is on a pair of ATH-A900x
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/pc-350-special-edition-gaming-headset/7030181.p?id=1218828184306&skuId=7030181&st=pcmcat144700050004_categoryid$abcat0204000&cp=4&lp=4
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/pc-363d-gaming-headset/7030233.p?id=1218828185583&skuId=7030233&st=pcmcat144700050004_categoryid$abcat0204000&cp=2&lp=14#tab=overview


Yes I was just pointing out the fact that you would need a somewhat big discount to match the price, around 23%, and if you don't get that big of a discount you can get it cheaper online.
As far as 7.1 sets, I hear that they are mostly software implementation that virtualizes the 7.1 setup. For example I have a regular pair of headphones, not a 7.1 set, and in my soundcard options I have the feature to virtualizes 7.1 speakers. If you want the best audio quality put your money towards regular headphones.


----------



## Conspiracy

Thanks man. Ill try to get the 900x and if my discount isnt good ill go with the other pair that i can get for 100$


----------



## Conspiracy

i bought the A900x today at a local best buy. there were only 3 in all of GA. ended up being $160 including the 4 year protection as well.

instantly in love. now i need to start researching sound cards for my PC







thanks again for the help yall


----------



## Beatwolf

So I´m thinking of upgrading from my Creative Fatality headset. Was initially thinking Sennheiser 363D, but now I´m thinking maybe going towards a hi-fi headphone. For everything else than gaming i use Sennheiser HD 25-1 ii´s. I mostly game on the pc but alos listen tom some music, but not a lot.

Should I also get a sound card? currently I´m just using my onboard.

So any recommendations would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ramzinho

i'm no where an audiophile and i need your help guys. I've two options. Steelseries V2 USB and Corsair Vengeance 1500... which one to get... i know i should get a decent headphones and a zalman clip on but that's not optional now for my location.. just these two.. which should i get


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i'm no where an audiophile and i need your help guys. I've two options. Steelseries V2 USB and Corsair Vengeance 1500... which one to get... i know i should get a decent headphones and a zalman clip on but that's not optional now for my location.. just these two.. which should i get


Depends on the price of the V2/Corsair.
A good example in (Finnish) stupid pricing is Siberia V2 vs Siberia V2 USB. Somehow they double the price when you add a 10$ USB-soundcard


----------



## Beatwolf

Of those two I would get the Corsair. Better build quality (in my experience) than Steelseries.


----------



## Beatwolf

Ended up with the 990 Pro´s. Can anyone recommend an affordable sound card to go with them?


----------



## Rar4f

Is the Gaming headphone list up to date?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> Ended up with the 990 Pro´s. Can anyone recommend an affordable sound card to go with them?


I was recommended Asus Xonar DG5.1


----------



## Beatwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Is the Gaming headphone list up to date?
> I was recommended Asus Xonar DG5.1


OK weird, because in the OCN recommended audio products thread it says that card is only recommended for headphones under 150 ohm.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> OK weird, because in the OCN recommended audio products thread it says that card is only recommended for headphones under 150 ohm.


Xonar DX can't run any high impedance headphones because of its silly 100ohm output impedance. I have this card
Xonar DG has been reported to not have enough power to run the DT990 Pro, but most likely they didn't change the output/amplifier settings. I *also* have this card.

I recommend Sound Blaster Z as it has much better headphone amplifier compared to the Xonar DG. The SBZ OEM is especially cheap if you can find it (cheaper than DX).
But the Xonar DG should be able to get the DT990 to decent volume levels.


----------



## Beatwolf

What about the Asus Xonar Essence ST? Would I be able to have that drive the cans and then not worry about headphone amps or would they still benefit from that ?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> What about the Asus Xonar Essence ST? Would I be able to have that drive the cans and then not worry about headphone amps or would they still benefit from that ?


ST/STX has the best headphone amplifier from the current (internal) soundcard market.


----------



## Beatwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> ST/STX has the best headphone amplifier from the current (internal) soundcard market.


Will probably get the Essence ST then.


----------



## Rar4f

I will use the input from my sound card from back of my case. So my question is: will it help my computer´s traffic by a modest amount if i don´t plug the audio cables for front input (for case) ? Since i don't plan on using them because this guide recommends not to.


----------



## weishengwu

great idea phospholipid, when this is complete, I will read over it in full and make comments and additions


----------



## Rumlad

OK guys i need your help. In the middle of building my first PC. It's going to be used mainly for gaming. Up until I just discovered this thread I was all set to fork out for a pair of Astro A40's (£199 with mix amp) or something similar. Now that i've read i can get better for less just by separating the mic and headphones i'm stumped. So a few questions:

1. I'm putting in a Maximus VI Gene mobo in my build. Do I need a sound card? If so what do you recommend?

2. I have a set of high end Ultimate Ear in ear buds (£150 at the time). Do I need headphones? If so what do you recommend?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Beatwolf

I would say you don´t need a soundcard, that board has pretty good on-board sound. But you will get a thousand different opinions, but IMO it´s not worth it if you mainly game. Get a pair of decent comfortable headphones with a big soundstage like the Beyer-Dynamic DT 990 pro´s or Premium´s.


----------



## Kokumotsu

sorry that this is somewhat of a bump but i recently bought SteelSeries Siberias and im wondering what is the best way i can hook these up to my PC
i am currently using a dedicated amp + speaker setup using a Lepai 2020 so i cant really just plug the headphones in that with my speakers due to both channels being open
and i dont have a soundcard or intend on buying one.
what would be my best option for installing it i get feedback when using the front I/O panel and using my motherboard ports seem like it would get annoying very fast having to go back and forth when i go to using my speakers


----------



## Gil80

Hi
does anyone know what's the difference between the Roccat Kave to the Kave XTD (besides having XTD at the end







)?

Thanks.


----------



## Swisser

Another "Please Recommend" post.

I am looking for a good set of cans for gaming and music.

While playing DOTA 2 I listen to Dubstep so I would like some bass but when playing MMOs I usually listen to game sound. While working at home I listen to classic rock.

I will most likely be attaching a ModMic for gaming so I do not need a headset, although I am not sold on the ModMic. Any other recomendations are welcome for a Mic, right now I am just using my Logitech HD webcam for voice chat.

Budget is ~$150. I could push closer to $200 but I would honestly like to spend as little as possible while also getting a quality set of headphones that will last for a while.

Sound Isolation is a plus, and probably looking for closed back.

Also I have a Sound Blaster Recon 3D Fatality sound card.

Thanks!


----------



## Barbecuesaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phospholipid*
> 
> But if you need a set of gaming headphones with a microphone attached, all in one cable, those are listed below.


I only see headphones without mic


----------



## Kokumotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> sorry that this is somewhat of a bump but i recently bought SteelSeries Siberias and im wondering what is the best way i can hook these up to my PC
> i am currently using a dedicated amp + speaker setup using a Lepai 2020 so i cant really just plug the headphones in that with my speakers due to both channels being open
> and i dont have a soundcard or intend on buying one.
> what would be my best option for installing it i get feedback when using the front I/O panel and using my motherboard ports seem like it would get annoying very fast having to go back and forth when i go to using my speakers


im going to bump my post


----------



## faction87

I got a cheap plantronics headset that the mic is going out on i dont want to spend another $40-50 on a headset that will only last 8-15 months then have problems. The mic wont even stay up on it.
I was looking at the Sennheiser 363D Pc Gaming headset, i read alot of good reviews on youtube. I like them alot its alot of money tho around $200 i think.

any recommendations?


----------



## Tiihokatti

OCN recommendations...
My recommendation would be DT990 and a mic mod.


----------



## faction87

so your saying to get that head set then another headset to get that mic mod? i dont get it.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> so your saying to get that head set then another headset to get that mic mod? i dont get it.


/facepalm
As you can see the DT770 and DT990 build is almost identical, the only difference is the open back and closed back (and different earpads even though you can't see it).
So the DT770 mod can be done to the DT990 too. Not to mention Superlux HD330 and HD660.


Spoiler: Very dirty variant of the mod for DT990







I ordered some chinese $1 mics for my pile of headphones to replace my dirty Zalman mic mods.
It really makes me laugh when the Beyerdynamic MMX300 has some $5 mic on it and they ask $100 extra for it.
And if you didn't know, MMX300 is Beyerdynamic DT770. With the $5 mic.


----------



## faction87

ok first off i dont need somthing that crazy, i dont do audio work just gaming..
second off i have no idea what your talkin bout up there.

You said mic Mod i read the article and it says the Mic mod part is from a creative headset or somthing...


----------



## Tiihokatti

So you don't want to have better sound and build quality for the same money?
Then go for anything gaming-branded. That's what you want







*But don't get 363D, get the PC360.*

Quote:


> I've seen many other cheap headsets with almost identical (removable) microphones that should work just as well, but I decided on this one from Creative to make sure the audio quality would be good.


I know 2 different usable 10€ headsets that have a mic with the same quality as Siberia V2 (and they are from local shops). And ebay has those mics for 1-5$.


----------



## faction87

ok thanks for the info.


----------



## faction87

one last thing lol, pc 360 is like $250-$300 New. For the PC 320 They are $155 new. are the 320s ok? Im guessing almost anything will be better than this headset i have now.


----------



## Tiihokatti

PC360 *should* be priced around 160 bucks. That is the reason why they are recommended.
The only headsets on my recommendation list are:

PC350SE (special edition, completely different from normal version)
PC360
G4ME ZERO/ONE (AFAIK rebrands/small upgrades from PC350SE)

The G4ME models seem to be the cheapest at the moment ($210 or under) so no reason to get the older 350/360.


----------



## faction87

ok thank you. Im going to go with PC360 or G4me model one. do those come in black ive only seen white ones.
My motherboard is the Gigabyte Z77 DS3H , with onboard audio . Is it pointless to get this headset without a good sound card ?


----------



## Tiihokatti

ALC887...
I would say it's a big question mark. Either it's good, decent enough or absolutely horrible. Some mobos can have problems with grounding/etc. which messes up the onboard sound.
A $30 Xonar DG/DGX wouldn't hurt though.


----------



## aDasein

Hey there,

So, I made the mistake of buying the Razer Kraken headset in an attempt to have an equal balance of sound and a mic. It turns out that not only are they uncomfortable, the sound isn't even "decent" which is what I was hoping for. In fact, my head was in pain because these were uncomfortable - for me anyways.

I just started streaming on Twitch (who knows how long I will do it for - just for fun right now), so I want some decent sound but a mic is pretty important as well. I don't have a whole lot of money in my budget though (the Kraken costs 65).

The headset / mic combo I was looking at was the Sennheiser HD201 with the Zalman Microphone Zm-Mic1. But I wasn't sure if that Zalman microphone is going to be enough for what I need.

Question: Would that be a good combination? I can spend more, but the less I can spend the better. If need be, I can always upgrade the mic in the future to get a standalone table mic or something.

Thanks for the help in advance.

aDasein


----------



## captainvera

Hey guys,

So, a friend of mine purchased an Audio-Technica ATH-M50S but after only 1 week of use his parents gave him a better pair of headphones. So he is trying to sell the M50S and i am pretty interested in them, they are basically brand new and hes selling him for -30$ so that's great! But i noticed that these particular headphones aren't on the recommended list but some other audio-technica's are, how would you say these compare to the ones on the recommended list? Should i take the offer and buy the headphones?

Also, i have no idea how good my onboard sound is.. with these headphones, should i get a sound card or are they low-end enough that a soundcard isn't justified?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captainvera*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So, a friend of mine purchased an Audio-Technica ATH-M50S but after only 1 week of use his parents gave him a better pair of headphones. So he is trying to sell the M50S and i am pretty interested in them, they are basically brand new and hes selling him for -30$ so that's great! But i noticed that these particular headphones aren't on the recommended list but some other audio-technica's are, how would you say these compare to the ones on the recommended list? Should i take the offer and buy the headphones?
> 
> Also, i have no idea how good my onboard sound is.. with these headphones, should i get a sound card or are they low-end enough that a soundcard isn't justified?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


MLEHGG
Check the M50 review, it should have all the answers for your questions.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDasein*
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> So, I made the mistake of buying the Razer Kraken headset in an attempt to have an equal balance of sound and a mic. It turns out that not only are they uncomfortable, the sound isn't even "decent" which is what I was hoping for. In fact, my head was in pain because these were uncomfortable - for me anyways.
> 
> I just started streaming on Twitch (who knows how long I will do it for - just for fun right now), so I want some decent sound but a mic is pretty important as well. I don't have a whole lot of money in my budget though (the Kraken costs 65).
> 
> The headset / mic combo I was looking at was the Sennheiser HD201 with the Zalman Microphone Zm-Mic1. But I wasn't sure if that Zalman microphone is going to be enough for what I need.
> 
> Question: Would that be a good combination? I can spend more, but the less I can spend the better. If need be, I can always upgrade the mic in the future to get a standalone table mic or something.
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance.
> 
> aDasein


I'm thinking USB mic, or an antlion mic would be good enough.


----------



## cursedprophet

hi guys and thread poster and all involved,

I have read this post and lol im still kind of lost as to where to start, I currently game with a pair of razer electras and a pair of razer tiamat 2.2 headset, both have served well however im just about to have my new sound blaster zx delivered and would like to know what headphones i can get to full utilize the feature of the sound card such as
- SBX
- Crystal Voice (not important)
and the rest of the good stuff like the audio processor on the card

anyway im a heavy fps gamer battlefield loud gunner fire lovin gamer lol

and i do listen to bassy music hip hop and rap mainly with bit of house and trance

can anyone please point me towards a headset which are able to produce very PUNCHY, and DEEEEEEP bass like that sort you get when firing a gun but also the kind that rumble after a grenade blows in a tunnel.....

please in need of help im tired of buying headset after headset searching to itch the itch that i havnt been able to with my previous sets of headsets

also i notcied the guide said to try stay away from built on mics but tbh i dont mind the idea of having it on the headset rather than my table or shirt, call me what ever but i honestly dont trust the store ppl as to them id be a quick sale i need some really experienced advice guys

i love deepp punchy bass but not sure which headsets offer this also my sound card will be able to produce as Adverted something like 116db if that help ... :S


----------



## Tiihokatti

I wonder how ppl always find this abandoned "guide" which has been dead for ~6 years.
Especially when we have the OCN's Most Recommended Audio Products stickied...

As for headphones with dat bass + good for gaming:
DT990
And stick a mic on it. Like this or this.

If you must have a headset... Your wallet will cry. MMX300 costs $400 at the moment when it's just a Beyerdynamic DT770 (~$150) with a ~$10 mic.


----------



## cursedprophet

hey Tiihokatti









thank you for the reply I wouldve been waiting for a while if not for your quick response









i will def check out the links

Again thank you kindly


----------



## Kokumotsu

Hey guys just wondering
Should I get the HD 558 FOR $122
Sony MDR 10R for 99$
Or the MDR 10RBT used from head fi around 125$


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> Hey guys just wondering
> Should I get the HD 558 FOR $122
> Sony MDR 10R for 99$
> Or the MDR 10RBT used from head fi around 125$


Senn ftw.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Can anybody with the 558's tell me how much sound leaks in from the outside?

I usually keep my headphones on my head whilst there is no music etc. playing and like the fan noise deadened (To be fair it's more of the whooshing sound of the air through the fan grills) so open-ear designs I usually stay away from...


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Can anybody with the 558's tell me how much sound leaks in from the outside?
> 
> I usually keep my headphones on my head whilst there is no music etc. playing and like the fan noise deadened (To be fair it's more of the whooshing sound of the air through the fan grills) so open-ear designs I usually stay away from...


They are open, they don't have much isolation.


Spoiler: Isolation measurements







I didn't mind the sound leak when I temporarily used the HE-400 in my DT770 rig.
But if you have a Windforce without any custom fan speed settings then I would guess that the leakage would become a problem. Especially if the PC is one arms length away from you, like mine is/was.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Looks like it'd be a problem then...

The only closed back solution I've come across that looks to be just about as good are the Audio Technica A900X's.
I'm going to be driving them with a FiiO E10K so they should sound alright I guess.


----------



## choLOL

Would there be a noticeable difference between onboard audio and a FiiO E10k? Also, would the E10k be the best choice in that price range?


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

I'll be honest here, I always thought audiophiles were nuts and just perfectionists. I always thought my gaming headsets were good enough.

Today my HD558's arrived and I'm sat here listening to 96KHz 320bit FLAC Queen albums and my god. WOW. What an improvement.
Definitely grabbing an E10K though, It just sounds like there should be more 'liveliness' from the music.

I'm genuinely impressed...


----------



## Costcosaurus

I've had a pair of HD555s for over 5 years and I'm not fully blown away by the sound quality.

I feel like I need better sounding headphones. Is there a good way to boost the quality of these headphones, or should I buy a different pair? I've been using the on-board sound card the entire time I've had these headphones.

However, at one point I did buy a dedicated sound card and when I used that, I could not hear a difference in sound quality.

Help would be appreciated. My Zalman ZM-Mic1 died recently and I feel like buying a ModMic and just sticking with that.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costcosaurus*
> 
> I've had a pair of HD555s for over 5 years and I'm not fully blown away by the sound quality.
> 
> I feel like I need better sounding headphones. Is there a good way to boost the quality of these headphones, or should I buy a different pair? I've been using the on-board sound card the entire time I've had these headphones.
> 
> However, at one point I did buy a dedicated sound card and when I used that, I could not hear a difference in sound quality.
> 
> Help would be appreciated. My Zalman ZM-Mic1 died recently and I feel like buying a ModMic and just sticking with that.


Some more info wouldn't hurt...
Requesting Some Audio Advice Here? READ THIS FIRST!


----------



## Costcosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Some more info wouldn't hurt...
> Requesting Some Audio Advice Here? READ THIS FIRST!


I'll just make a new thread for this.


----------



## totaleclipse82

All, I'm looking for recommendations on a good set of cans:
1) Spend: <=300 USD.
2) Closed back only.
3) Gaming - FPS
4) Music: Rock - Queens of the Stone age... Arctic monkeys.....As well as Hip Hop
5) 75% Music, 25% Gaming
6) I don't need a mic, (I can always do a mod mic at a later time)
7) Comfort is important as I will be wearing these for 8 hours of the day while working from home
8) I don't have a sound card or dac / AMP. This will be my next purchases after buying cans - Recommendations on these welcomed as well.

I have been looking at quite a few cans including Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO 80 ohms, Denon AH-D600 Music Maniac Over-Ear, Shure srh840, SoundMAGIC HP100, Fischer Audio FA-003 but I can't really make up my mind to pull the trigger.


----------



## EdBiew

Please help me find a good pair of headphones. I've been using some crappy skype headphones for YEARS because I didn't know any better. I've got no idea what it'll be like to get a pair of good headphones.

1) Spend: <=100 (a bit more if it's like a £20 difference for a large improvement of sound quality.) GBP.
2) Open or closed back, whichever you think suits my needs. Immersion is important.
3) Gaming - Everything, but, a lot of FPS. It's pretty important that I can hear everyone around me. The more immersive the better. I can't decide between closed back and open back because I want them to be really immersive and block out the outside sound but, then again, theres not a lot of outside sound where I am. So, that shouldn't be an issue. I also play a lot of games like CSGO and need to hear the foot steps around me, but, I also play a lot of games like dead space and where immersion is nessesary. AGAIN, I have barely any outside sound that should interfere.
4) Music: Everything. Music isn't too important.
5) 75% gaming 25% music
6) Don't need a mic. I will get a seperate one and glue it on
7) Comfort is pretty important. I will be wearing these 5 hrs a day+
8) I don't have a sound card. Do I need one? I'm using my motherboards one. It's a ASUS Z-87 Pro.

Enlighten me.


----------



## JaH FeRgO

Hi there I was just wondering if you can suggest a headset for these conditions:
1. around NZD100 (including international shipping, preferably ebay)
2.I'd prefer if it were as comfortable as possible and light as possible.
3. 80% gaming, 20% music
4. If possible, a good quality mic attached.
5. A USB Sound card (Creative Sound Blaster Play!)
6. 80s and 70s rock and some EDM (Dubstep, trance, etc.)
7. Open Backed
I currently have a Plantronics Gamecom 388, I used to have a Logitech G230, but the left driver was getting softer than the right one, and because I play CS GO competitively, that's not very good. If someone can suggest a headset that fits the description, that be cool. Thanks!


----------



## rss013

My Sennheiser PC350 is broken since yesterday. I'm now looking to buy a Superlux HD668.
Is this in terms of quality and comfort compareable to the Sennheiser PC350 or are there any other recommendations for a different model?
I'm using a Asux Xonar DG soundcard and i mainly play fps games (csgo). Thanks in advance


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> My Sennheiser PC350 is broken since yesterday. I'm now looking to buy a Superlux HD668.
> Is this in terms of quality and comfort compareable to the Sennheiser PC350 or are there any other recommendations for a different model?
> I'm using a Asux Xonar DG soundcard and i mainly play fps games (csgo). Thanks in advance


How long have you had the 350's? My PC360's volume knob started failing after almost 2 years and Sennheiser replaced them with the PC363D's no problem.


----------



## rss013

I've had it for 2,5 years. The sound itself is still working but it's the right earcup-holder that broke on the upper part.
Tried to fix it with tape but seems impossible


----------



## rss013

double post


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> How long have you had the 350's? My PC360's volume knob started failing after almost 2 years and Sennheiser replaced them with the PC363D's no problem.


How is your experience with the PC360? Might as well go for sennheiser again.


----------



## BulletSponge

I loved the 360's. They were light ,well made and the sound quality was excellent with my sound card. I know the 363D's that Sennheiser sent as a replacement are more expensive then the 360's but I miss the metal mesh back of the 360's. Quality wise I'm sure the 363's are just as good but they LOOK cheaper than the 360's when comparing them side by side.


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I loved the 360's. They were light ,well made and the sound quality was excellent with my sound card. I know the 363D's that Sennheiser sent as a replacement are more expensive then the 360's but I miss the metal mesh back of the 360's. Quality wise I'm sure the 363's are just as good but they LOOK cheaper than the 360's when comparing them side by side.


Thanks for the advice, i might aswell go for this one. (staying loyal to sennheiser







)


----------



## CrunchyElementZ

Anybody know if the Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro would be good enough for gaming and listening to EDM?


----------



## Tacanacy

This is a ****ty guide for headphones for gaming. Important properties are wide and deep soundstage, accurate imaging, and good separation. And high detail retrieval and a small quantity of bass for FPS gaming.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacanacy*
> 
> This is a ****ty guide for headphones for gaming. Important properties are wide and deep soundstage, accurate imaging, and good separation. And high detail retrieval and a small quantity of bass for FPS gaming.


This was also made 9 years ago and the last update was 8 years ago. Back then the choices were limited to crappy gaming headphones that never really worked, or audiotechnica ATH-AD700s.

Everything else was too expensive for most people or crappy in some other way.


----------

